# Championship and below 2015/16



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

Thought I would start a new thread for supporters of teams outside the premiership.:thup:

Cup draw has taken place, and the mighty Royals have Colchester away. Must admit I can't get too excited about that one. Any decent ties out there ?

League fixtures out tomorrow. :whoo:


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

Newport County at home for us (Wolves)

Without sounding like an arrogant sod I'd say it's one of the biggest games in their history.

Would've liked an away game somewhere new but oh well. 

Great thread by the way.


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Newport County at home for us (Wolves)

Without sounding like an arrogant sod I'd say it's one of the biggest games in their history.

Would've liked an away game somewhere new but oh well. 

Great thread by the way.
		
Click to expand...

 We scraped past them last season. I think they said that was their biggest game in their history.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Cup draw has taken place, and the mighty Royals have Colchester away. Must admit *I can't get too excited about that one*. Any decent ties out there ?
		
Click to expand...

Hey less of that. Typical attitude from a fan of one of the big clubs. 

Are you planning to go to the game? I've got 6 weeks off during the summer so will be there cheering on the mighty U's.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2015)

The mighty Chairboys are at home to Homer's bunch....!
Without sounding like an arrogant sod, I'd say its one of the biggest games in their history.......


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

richart said:



			We scraped past them last season. I think they said that was their biggest game in their history.

Click to expand...

 Until they play us 

We're awful in the cups, think they'll put us out


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			The mighty Chairboys are at home to Homer's bunch....!
Without sounding like an arrogant sod, I'd say its one of the biggest games in their history.......
		
Click to expand...

Wish I hadn't put it, regretted it straight away


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2015)

Season ticket sorted - check
Saturday's sorted - check
Away trip pass sorted - check
New home top sorted - check

C'mon Boro!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Newport County at home for us (Wolves)

Without sounding like an arrogant sod I'd say it's one of the biggest games in their history.

Would've liked an away game somewhere new but oh well. 

Great thread by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you don't sound arrogant, you just sound like a wolves fan!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Don't worry, you don't sound arrogant, you just sound like a wolves fan!
		
Click to expand...

Proper cringing here...what an arse 

We still your most hated club after Ipswich?


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Season ticket sorted - check
Saturday's sorted - check
Away trip pass sorted - check
New home top sorted - check

C'mon Boro!
		
Click to expand...

 Brian, little meet up when we play at Mad Stad ?


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hey less of that. Typical attitude from a fan of one of the big clubs. 

Are you planning to go to the game? I've got 6 weeks off during the summer so will be there cheering on the mighty U's.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: I think you will start favourites as we look like we will have a team of kids. Can we win anything with kids ?


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Wish I hadn't put it, regretted it straight away 

Click to expand...

 Don't worry we are all friendly on this thread. Mind you I hate Wolves.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Don't worry we are all friendly on this thread. Mind you I hate Wolves.

Click to expand...

Haha 2003 play off semi finals or just don't like us?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 16, 2015)

richart said:



			:rofl: I think you will start favourites as we look like we will have a team of kids. Can we win anything with kids ?

Click to expand...

The only thing we ever start as favourites for is relegation.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Proper cringing here...what an arse 

We still your most hated club after Ipswich?
		
Click to expand...

Haha! That seems to have lost its relevance really. We have only been in the same division twice in the last 6 or 7 seasons. Have a similar type of relationship with Leeds after we took them to the premier league one by one!

Also Kevin Muscat is long gone so we're starting to forget....


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Haha 2003 play off semi finals or just don't like us?
		
Click to expand...

 Just joking. The four points we took off you last season helped keep us up.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Just joking. The four points we took off you last season helped keep us up.

Click to expand...

Kept us out the play offs too unfortunately


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			The mighty Chairboys are at home to Homer's bunch....!
Without sounding like an arrogant sod, I'd say its one of the biggest games in their history.......
		
Click to expand...

Presume you mean one of the biggest games in Fulham's history


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Presume you mean one of the biggest games in Fulham's history  

Click to expand...

One may have said "our" if one had meant "our", hence the use of the word " their"...:ears:


----------



## richart (Jun 16, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Presume you mean one of the biggest games in Fulham's history  

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			One may have said "our" if one had meant "our", hence the use of the word " their"...:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Oh no the first trouble on the thread.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 16, 2015)

Blackpool will be getting knocked out by Northampton in the cup, sadly until the owners go I cannot see any great hope, although the new manager Neil Macdonald does seem to be taking the right approach so far, whether he can get the chairman to loosen the purse strings and finally spend some of the premiership money remains to be seen.


----------



## cleanstrike (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Newport County at home for us (Wolves)

Without sounding like an arrogant sod I'd say it's one of the biggest games in their history.

Would've liked an away game somewhere new but oh well. 

Great thread by the way.
		
Click to expand...


Up the County!  :ears:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like some Portuguese bloke I've never heard if is favourite for the managers job at Hillsborough. Not really sure what to make of it at all!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Brian, little meet up when we play at Mad Stad ?
		
Click to expand...



And curry and beers!


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Newport County at home for us (Wolves)

Without sounding like an arrogant sod I'd say it's one of the biggest games in their history.

Would've liked an away game somewhere new but oh well. 

Great thread by the way.
		
Click to expand...


Hahahahahahahaha....... You've got great history, just like Sheff Wed.... or Accrington Stanley.... "who are you, who are you?"

If you got points on past glories you'd walk it, with Sheff Wed second... but... anyway good luck with that mid table position.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jun 16, 2015)

Away to Brentford for us. I can barely contain my excitement, gutted that I will still be in the south of France for that first week and will have to miss it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Hahahahahahahaha....... You've got great history, just like Sheff Wed.... or Accrington Stanley.... "who are you, who are you?"

If you got points on past glories you'd walk it, with Sheff Wed second... but... anyway good luck with that mid table position.
		
Click to expand...

Sheffield United fan by chance? 

Our history is pretty great, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Sheffield United fan by chance? 

Our history is pretty great, thanks for pointing that out
		
Click to expand...

Right county... C'mon Boro!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 16, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Right county... C'mon Boro!
		
Click to expand...

You're all playing for 2nd place.....there's that arrogance again :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 16, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			You're all playing for 2nd place.....there's that arrogance again :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'd take it now, and I'd even give you 1st place!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2015)

Glad we're going out early in the league cup so we can focus on the relegation battle to come.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad we're going out early in the league cup so we can focus on the relegation battle to come.
		
Click to expand...

I like Fulham and going to Craven Cottage was always a treat (notwithstanding we always lose!). There's a big danger that without appropriate investment the club will start to lose the fanbase it built up in the last 15 years. Did attendences start to slip last season?

Looking into my crystal ball, it's hard to see much beyond a relegation fight this season and potentially relegation. On the otherhand of course, it's the championship so you might make the play offs! Who knows?! 

It's a funny old league, the teams that get promoted often seem to go on to do well which wasn't always the case in the past so there does seem to be a greater level of rotation.

I'd expect Preston, MK Dons and Bristol City to be much better than Millwall and Blackpool, and probably Wigan too. The promotion and relegation battle is likely to rumble on right to the end of the season. Much better entertainment than the premier league.


----------



## richart (Jun 17, 2015)

Birmingham away to start with, followed by dirty Leeds at home.:mmm: We got zero points from those fixtures last season.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			You're all playing for 2nd place.....there's that arrogance again :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

So that's the top two sown up, where do you think Wolves will finish?


----------



## richart (Jun 17, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And curry and beers!
		
Click to expand...

 Game is on the 3rd October, H4H weekend. Three points Saturday, Blackmoor Sunday, West Hill Monday. Not bad I suppose.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Game is on the 3rd October, H4H weekend. Three points Saturday, Blackmoor Sunday, West Hill Monday. Not bad I suppose.

Click to expand...

Oh! I see a plan forming...


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 17, 2015)

Any Gillingham fans on here? My mate has just signed a 2 year deal with them. You're paying good money!


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2015)

Normally I'd be all over this thread....but for this year, I'll be on the 'other' thread 

Bristol City is my dark horse tip for the Championship.


----------



## richart (Jun 17, 2015)

Piece said:



			Normally I'd be all over this thread....but for this year, I'll be on the 'other' thread 

Bristol City is my dark horse tip for the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

 See you next season.


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2015)

richart said:



			See you next season.

Click to expand...

In League One?


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2015)

No new signings likely, and two of our best players, captain and keeper both gone. Have a horrible feeling I could be trying to find Fleetwood on the map next season.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 24, 2015)

Also no new signings, and with last seasons high profile loanee's back at their home club, e.g. Bamford and Vossen, I fear Boro won't make the play off's. Almost half of last season's first team were loanee's, and all are now gone.

Some new signings are urgently needed, or we'll see a season similar to the brief spells under Strachen and Mowbray's reigns.


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2015)

Mackie and Chalobah gone back to their clubs, so looks like it will be the kids this season. We have some really good ones but not sure about throwing four or five in at once.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Also no new signings, and with last seasons high profile loanee's back at their home club, e.g. Bamford and Vossen, I fear Boro won't make the play off's. Almost half of last season's first team were loanee's, and all are now gone.
		
Click to expand...

Vossen has been linked with a move to Hillsborough depending on which website you visit.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Thought I would start a new thread for supporters of teams outside the premiership.:thup:

Cup draw has taken place, and the mighty Royals have Colchester away. Must admit I can't get too excited about that one. Any decent ties out there ?

League fixtures out tomorrow. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and remember to troll you more this season when Forest do the double on Reading :cheers:


----------



## richart (Jun 30, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			I'll try and remember to troll you more this season when Forest do the double on Reading :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

 You must be Aztecs30 plus by now.:ears::whoo:

Are you ever allowed off the lead to play these days ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 2, 2015)

richart said:



			You must be Aztecs30 plus by now.:ears::whoo:

Are you ever allowed off the lead to play these days ?
		
Click to expand...

31 actually  

Of course mate, been stupidly busy (still am) and find myself cycling more these days, but would love to pop down to see you at Blackmoor sometime soon if you want to arrange a date? 

I'll landscape the 9th tee box again


----------



## LincolnShep (Jul 2, 2015)

As a Lincoln City fan, the League Cup draw has passed me by


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jul 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Birmingham away to start with, followed by dirty Leeds at home.:mmm: We got zero points from those fixtures last season.

Click to expand...

Hope Demarai Gray rips you to shreds again.... :whoo:


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2015)

rob_golf1 said:



			Hope Demarai Gray rips you to shreds again.... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 We didn't have our usual centre back pairing that day, as our Captain was out. Oh wait, he has now left and we could have the same pairing again.


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			31 actually  

Of course mate, been stupidly busy (still am) and find myself cycling more these days, but would love to pop down to see you at Blackmoor sometime soon if you want to arrange a date? 

I'll landscape the 9th tee box again 

Click to expand...

 You are always welcome, and you will be pleased to know the 9th tee has just about recovered. :thup:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 2, 2015)

richart said:



			You are always welcome, and you will be pleased to know the 9th tee has just about recovered. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would say "I'll drop you a text at some point with some possible dates" but I'm sure you still don't own a mobile phone


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jul 2, 2015)

richart said:



			We didn't have our usual centre back pairing that day, as our Captain was out. Oh wait, he has now left and we could have the same pairing again.

Click to expand...

Our Dimmy has been given some time off to recover as he was in action for the England Under 19's over the summer, so I doubt he will feature in the first game of the season. Perhaps see him during our Capital One Cup Tie with Bristol Rovers. Although this is all well, providing we don't get an offer we cant turn down for him. The signals coming out of St.Andrews are positive ATM....


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2015)

Aztecs27 said:



			I would say "I'll drop you a text at some point with some possible dates" but I'm sure you still don't own a mobile phone 

Click to expand...

 I can open PM's though.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jul 2, 2015)

Well Next week Blackpool Supporters Trust are holding a press conference to announce a takeover bid for the club, I assume they have backers maybe even the Club President and 20% shareholder Valeri Belekon, a Latvian banker. I await to see how the Oystons will react to it, but sadly I have a feeling that they will just ignore it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 22, 2015)

Good win for my lot last night against a very under strength West Ham team but the most pleasing thing was that at the end we had 6 players on the pitch that had come through our academy. And the reports are that there are quite a few more that will be pushing for places in the first team squad this year.


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Good win for my lot last night against a very under strength West Ham team but the most pleasing thing was that at the end we had 6 players on the pitch that had come through our academy. And the reports are that there are quite a few more that will be pushing for places in the first team squad this year.
		
Click to expand...

 Love it when we have academy players getting into the first team. We had a record number play last season, 11 from memory. Three or four could be regulars this season. Watch out for Fosu, who reminds me of a young Wright Phillips.

Looking forward to our friendly against Espanyol.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 23, 2015)

richart said:



			looks like it will be the kids this season. We have some really good ones but not sure about throwing four or five in at once.

Click to expand...




richart said:



			Love it when we have academy players getting into the first team. We had a record number play last season, 11 from memory. Three or four could be regulars this season.
		
Click to expand...

So just out of interest, where's the right balance then? Not 4 or 5, but possibly 3 or 4?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 23, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			If you got points on past glories you'd walk it, with Sheff Wed second...
		
Click to expand...

Aw, c'mon. If anyone wins the "living on past glories trophy" it's got to be us. It may be 35 years ago, but we'll still shove our glory in yer mush. Ok, we've faded a bit, but we're still the best team in Nottingham. Just.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 23, 2015)

We (Bradford) have just had it confirmed that our most exciting winger will be out for most of the season with an ACL injury. Lost Andrew Davies who has been fantastic for us if he only does manage half a season due to injuries and red cards. Managed to (so far) keep hold of Hanson upfront and got rid of some of the deadwood but haven't brought any experience or well known experienced players in. We are a GK short and a decent CB short plus we need cover now for Morais.

I middle table finish look likely this season which doesn't really move us on, was hoping for a play off push but can't see it unless we sign someone decent within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2015)

I saw us (Macc Town) play last night and very pretty it was too. No goals in three games and we wouldn't have scored last night even if we'd have played all night. A big striker is TOP PRIORITY !!!!


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			So just out of interest, where's the right balance then? Not 4 or 5, but possibly 3 or 4? 

Click to expand...

 Talking about the most recent academy players being thrown in. We already have two regulars from a few years back, so could be putting in two more.:ears:


----------



## richart (Jul 23, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			We (Bradford) have just had it confirmed that our most exciting winger will be out for most of the season with an ACL injury. Lost Andrew Davies who has been fantastic for us if he only does manage half a season due to injuries and red cards. Managed to (so far) keep hold of Hanson upfront and got rid of some of the deadwood but haven't brought any experience or well known experienced players in. We are a GK short and a decent CB short plus we need cover now for Morais.

I middle table finish look likely this season which doesn't really move us on, was hoping for a play off push but can't see it unless we sign someone decent within the next 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

 Cup run ?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Cup run ?

Click to expand...

Yes would be nice but I doubt it, can't do that again  We don't seem to have benefited financially from it for some reason, think the chairmen and take it and sat firmly on it because it's not going on players. We've sold 18000 season tickets this year aswell, our highest since we were in the premiership but none of that seems to filter down to the player budget - granted they were only Â£149 each but it's still 7/8000 more than we normally sell.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2015)

A new manager who I've never heard of and numerous signings none of which on the face of it seem to be blockbuster. So much for our new chairman aiming for the Premiership


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2015)

Seems we are selling decent players again and no idea where the quality will come from. Another tough season and flirtation with relegation for a while


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 24, 2015)

Can I just ask - if you go on your clubs message board or similar message boards on a scale of 1 - 10, 10 being negative to the point of ripping your season ticket up and kicking the cat, how negative or positive are your fellow supporters of the upcoming season? Just been on ours, granted we've lost a decent defender but got rid of 3 or 4 players that needed to go and signed only 4 players but fans are practically suicidal at the moment!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2015)

Same on Owlstalk and other Wednesday sites, always the pessimist


----------



## Billythefish (Jul 24, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			You're all playing for 2nd place.....there's that arrogance again :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No chance Bazza, not with Morgan selling anyone, Kmac is gonna be gone I reckon Henry also. Bloody fire sale down there at the minute, I reckon we gonna be bottom half if he don't sort some incomings...


----------



## Billythefish (Jul 24, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Can I just ask - if you go on your clubs message board or similar message boards on a scale of 1 - 10, 10 being negative to the point of ripping your season ticket up and kicking the cat, how negative or positive are your fellow supporters of the upcoming season? Just been on ours, granted we've lost a decent defender but got rid of 3 or 4 players that needed to go and signed only 4 players but fans are practically suicidal at the moment!!!
		
Click to expand...

We seem to be buying no one, had our most creative players head turned by fulham.

The Molineux Mix forum is in meltdown with people falling out with each other


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

We are about a 5, which is surprising considering the players we have lost and the ones we have brought in. We are anticipating spending a few bob on a decent striker though, which would make a huge difference to the team.

After we lose the first game of the season it will be back to 10.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 24, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Can I just ask - if you go on your clubs message board or similar message boards on a scale of 1 - 10, 10 being negative to the point of ripping your season ticket up and kicking the cat, how negative or positive are your fellow supporters of the upcoming season? Just been on ours, granted we've lost a decent defender but got rid of 3 or 4 players that needed to go and signed only 4 players but fans are practically suicidal at the moment!!!
		
Click to expand...

at least 11 on the Blackpool forums. Just as last year we have hardly any players, most below league one standard, and any half decent ones we have been after all turn down the pathetic wage offers we make. Our only hope is that the owners accept the Supporters trust buyout off, probably wont help the on field performances this season but it would remove the toxic atmosphere around the club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2015)

Billythefish said:



			We seem to be buying no one, had our most creative players head turned by fulham.
		
Click to expand...

He must be very easily led or gullable. We're going nowhere and he'd be better off with the Gold Army


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 24, 2015)

As Karanka has said, we're playing good football but aren't taking our chances. We battered so many teams last season but scraped wins/draws, or the Leeds game when we camped in their half and lost. Hit top spot several times last season but weren't good enough in front of goal to stay there. Unless we get a proven goal scorer we'll struggle again.

C'mon Boro!


----------



## Billythefish (Jul 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He must be very easily led or gullable. We're going nowhere and he'd be better off with the Gold Army
		
Click to expand...

Down to money at the end of the day, shouldn't be surprised as he did the same thing when he left sheff ute for us


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 24, 2015)

louise_a said:



			at least 11 on the Blackpool forums. Just as last year we have hardly any players, most below league one standard, and any half decent ones we have been after all turn down the pathetic wage offers we make. Our only hope is that the owners accept the Supporters trust buyout off, probably wont help the on field performances this season but it would remove the toxic atmosphere around the club.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance your lot could hold off on sorting out any problems until 9th August at the earliest please? I would be very much obliged if they let me enjoy the opening day of the season for a change.


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Can I just ask - if you go on your clubs message board or similar message boards on a scale of 1 - 10, 10 being negative to the point of ripping your season ticket up and kicking the cat, how negative or positive are your fellow supporters of the upcoming season? Just been on ours, granted we've lost a decent defender but got rid of 3 or 4 players that needed to go and signed only 4 players but fans are practically suicidal at the moment!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ours always hovers between 7 and 10. Despite our fan owner lobbing in Â£35m in 6 years according to the last set of accounts there's always some that aren't happy and always want more.

"[insert ex premier league club in receipt of parachute payments of circa Â£16m a year here] can afford to spend Â£5m on xyz player, why cant we, same old Town no ambition!" is a common spouting from the many muppets.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			As Karanka has said, we're playing good football but aren't taking our chances. We battered so many teams last season but scraped wins/draws, or the Leeds game when we camped in their half and lost. Hit top spot several times last season but weren't good enough in front of goal to stay there. Unless we get a proven goal scorer we'll struggle again.

C'mon Boro!
		
Click to expand...

You had Bamford last season. Do you expect to get a better striker ?


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 24, 2015)

richart said:



			You had Bamford last season. Do you expect to get a better striker ?
		
Click to expand...

He missed a hatful of chances, and was never my favourite. I think a decent chances to goals ratio would have seen us promoted. I've not seen a better Boro side, tee to green, for years, but lousy putters.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 24, 2015)

Doing a bit of photographing us (Dundee) v English teams this week - did Rotherham on Tuesday, got Wigan Athletic tonight and Everton on Tuesday.

Rotherham were OK without anyone standing out for them, kind of what I expected - Paul Green scored a cracking goal though and much as I've always disliked him their manager, Steve Evans, is incredibly good fun to photograph.

Pics from Dundee v Rotherham http://davidyoung.photoshelter.com/gallery/21-07-2015-Dundee-v-Rotherham/G0000pNSQg.BT9rY/


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 24, 2015)

Some cracking photo's in there Davidy


----------



## Grogger (Jul 24, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Doing a bit of photographing us (Dundee) v English teams this week - did Rotherham on Tuesday, got Wigan Athletic tonight and Everton on Tuesday.

Rotherham were OK without anyone standing out for them, kind of what I expected - Paul Green scored a cracking goal though and much as I've always disliked him their manager, Steve Evans, is incredibly good fun to photograph.

Pics from Dundee v Rotherham http://davidyoung.photoshelter.com/gallery/21-07-2015-Dundee-v-Rotherham/G0000pNSQg.BT9rY/

Click to expand...

Great photos! 

I follow Dundee. Been to Dens Park a few times as well to watch them.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			He missed a hatful of chances, and was never my favourite. I think a decent chances to goals ratio would have seen us promoted. I've not seen a better Boro side, tee to green, for years, but lousy putters.
		
Click to expand...

 He was the best Boro player on the pitch at our place. Trouble is you will have to pay a fortune, beyond your means I would imagine, to get a more clinical striker. Remember we are talking Championship football, so not easy to attract top players. Loan deals seem to be the only hope.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 24, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Great photos! 

I follow Dundee. Been to Dens Park a few times as well to watch them.
		
Click to expand...

Good man :thup:


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2015)

Rumours of Boro spending Â£12m to Â£14m on Jordan Rhodes aren't there? Hope so, as we'll get 20% of anything over Â£8m.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 24, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Doing a bit of photographing us (Dundee) v English teams this week - did Rotherham on Tuesday, got Wigan Athletic tonight and Everton on Tuesday.

Rotherham were OK without anyone standing out for them, kind of what I expected - Paul Green scored a cracking goal though and much as I've always disliked him their manager, Steve Evans, is incredibly good fun to photograph.

Pics from Dundee v Rotherham http://davidyoung.photoshelter.com/gallery/21-07-2015-Dundee-v-Rotherham/G0000pNSQg.BT9rY/

Click to expand...

Cracking set of pictures - but Steve Evans!!!! :sbox:


----------



## Grogger (Jul 24, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Good man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Always look out for their results. Not been up there in a while though  



Mastercracker said:



			Rumours of Boro spending Â£12m to Â£14m on Jordan Rhodes aren't there? Hope so, as we'll get 20% of anything over Â£8m.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's rumoured to have asked to speak to Boro now. I imagine the transfer will go ahead. Fancy Boro to get autos this season if they get Rhodes


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 24, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Cracking set of pictures - but Steve Evans!!!! :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Yep - why? Don't tell me they've go another overweight %^&*$(Â£ on their bench and I've got caption wrong?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 24, 2015)

Boro would be massive favourites to go up wouldn't they, if they aren't already? Rhodes and Downing are two great signings.

My pre season bravado has once again gone, hardly any money spent, we'll do well to make the play offs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2015)

QPR Ipswich Boro and Bolton would be my four that will be up there at the end of the season. Unlike Bazzatron I never had any pre-season bravado and have had nothing but apathy since the last game of last season


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			QPR Ipswich Boro and Bolton would be my four that will be up there at the end of the season. Unlike Bazzatron I never had any pre-season bravado and have had nothing but apathy since the last game of last season
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell homer have you been at the crack pipe?

We will be lucky to stay up :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Bloody hell homer have you been at the crack pipe?

We will be lucky to stay up :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You'll be above us.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You'll be above us.
		
Click to expand...

 Still means they could finish 23rd.

If we buy a decent striker top half for us. If we don't another struggle.


----------



## rickg (Jul 24, 2015)

Mastercracker said:



			Rumours of Boro spending Â£12m to Â£14m on Jordan Rhodes aren't there? Hope so, as we'll get 20% of anything over Â£8m.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly not going ahead now.....could be going to Sheff Wednesday instead.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			Possibly not going ahead now.....could be going to Sheff Wednesday instead.
		
Click to expand...

 Strange player Rhodes. Against us he didn't get a kick, no movement and easily knocked off the ball. Actually looked disinterested. But if you watch a highlights video of him he looks a world beater.

I think there is a reason that he was not always first choice for Blackburn.:mmm:


----------



## rickg (Jul 24, 2015)

An exciting prospect in Jordi Hiwula signed from Man City last week......should be an interesting partnership with last seasons top scorer, Nhaki Wells and fellow ex Man City player Ishmail Miller. Definitely got some goal scorers this season.


----------



## rickg (Jul 24, 2015)

richart said:



			Strange player Rhodes. Against us he didn't get a kick, no movement and easily knocked off the ball. Actually looked disinterested. But if you watch a highlights video of him he looks a world beater.

I think there is a reason that he was not always first choice for Blackburn.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I always rated him when he was at Town and never understood why he wasn't snapped up by a Premier side sooner....natural goal scorer.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			I always rated him when he was at Town and never understood why he wasn't snapped up by a Premier side sooner....natural goal scorer.
		
Click to expand...

 Hardly gets a game for Scotland though, and they are not exactly blessed with quality strikers.

Lack of pace probably puts off Premiership clubs, plus his transfer fee. Not good enough for the top premiership teams, and too much of a risk at the price for the lower ones.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Strange player Rhodes. Against us he didn't get a kick, no movement and easily knocked off the ball. Actually looked disinterested. But if you watch a highlights video of him he looks a world beater.

I think there is a reason that he was not always first choice for Blackburn.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He's broken plenty of records for the teams he's played for, bar Scotland. A goal every other game, and some seasons more. Wouldn't mind seeing him in a Boro shirt, although I've seen some strikers come to Boro only for them to not live up to the billing, most recently Lukas Jutkiewicz who is now back at Burnley.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 25, 2015)

Quite impressed with Wigan as Dundee beat them 1-0 last night - Francisco Junior (on loan from Everton) looks a very decent signing for them, busy midfielder with a nice touch. There were some meaty tackles going in for a pre-season match. The Latics looked much better than Rotherham, who also played at Dens this week, those two sides could swap divisions by next summer.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 25, 2015)

davidy233 said:



			Yep - why? Don't tell me they've go another overweight %^&*$(Â£ on their bench and I've got caption wrong?
		
Click to expand...

No, that's him alright. Just can't stand the guy.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			An exciting prospect in Jordi Hiwula signed from Man City last week......should be an interesting partnership with last seasons top scorer, Nhaki Wells and fellow ex Man City player Ishmail Miller. Definitely got some goal scorers this season.
		
Click to expand...

Have the Town fans grown to like Nhaki yet? I'd have him back at City in a heartbeat, did fantastic for us and worked so well with Hanson. I thnk if we'd have had him last season we'd have definitely clinched a play off spot.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			No, that's him alright. Just can't stand the guy.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - me too. But that's based on stuff I've read and his appearances on TV - I've never met him. Quite a few of the people I've hated in the past based on that criteria are actually nice people when you meet them - Neil Lennon a prime example.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 25, 2015)

We've got Shrewsbury today, can't wait for these games to be done and the real stuff starts.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			Possibly not going ahead now.....could be going to Sheff Wednesday instead.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that ones been rumoured for a while.


----------



## rickg (Jul 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Have the Town fans grown to like Nhaki yet? I'd have him back at City in a heartbeat, did fantastic for us and worked so well with Hanson. I thnk if we'd have had him last season we'd have definitely clinched a play off spot.
		
Click to expand...

It's hard not to love a top goal scorer....I think he'll do even better this season.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 25, 2015)

The Rangers v Hibs on BBC ALBA at 12.30  in the Scottish lower league cup. for those who need a football fix.

The Rangers have 4 ex Hearts youngsters playing so should start favourites.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks like Boro will be signing Christian Stuani & Diego Fabbrini imminently. Both have been to the training ground this week, and have travelled with the team today. Those, and Jordon Rhodes if it happens, should certainly see an improvement in the goals for. Boro were circa 30 goals behind the promoted clubs, indications of a brilliant defence but its goals they need. Could be in with a good shout if we get two out of those three.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2015)

Pleased we have Garbutt on loan from Everton. Looks a decent player and at least he'll get some playing time this season


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 25, 2015)

Another one out the door at Wolves, Steve Bull will be out of retirement at this rate


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about our pre season or what to think about the season ahead. We won our first 4 games, including a game against a weak West Ham XI, then lost at home to Leyton Orient who got relegated from League 1 last year, and have now beaten Ipswich at home tonight. No idea what to expect first game of the season against Blackpool. Best possible outcome for us could be for the Blackpool fans to disrupt the game and for us to be awarded a 3-0 win. Top of the league after one game will do me.


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2015)

Just back from a 'friendly' with Espanyol. Two sent off, mass fight involving nearly all the player. Managers squaring up to each other. My money was on Steve Clarke, as theirs looked a right wimp. Made up for the lack of entertainment on the pitch. 0-0. 

Must admit Espanyol were very disappointing for a team that finished 10th in La Liga. They were even more lightweight up front than us.  Liverbirdie could have played centre back for us, and not broken sweat.


----------



## RW1986 (Aug 2, 2015)

I can see my team Luton doing well this year. Just signed Craig Mckail Smith on a free after being released from Brighton. 
So hopefully he'll start to get his old form back and knock them in for fun in this league if he stays injury free.
we've not had a proper striker since we let Andre Gray go to Brentford so hopefully this is the year we go up again as we were close last year.

I'd rather get knocked out of all the cups so we can concentrate on the league but if a little FA Cup run comes up then that would be nice.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 3, 2015)

Only 5 more sleeps to go!!! Always excited this time of year for the season to start then gradually fall back down to Earth after a few games! Perks of being a bottom half club

Looks like we're signing Brett Dallas today. Not to many Brentford fans seem to be happy about it


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Looks like we're signing Brett Dallas today. Not to many Brentford fans seem to be happy about it 

Click to expand...

 He sounds like Debbie's husband.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 3, 2015)

richart said:



			He sounds like Debbie's husband.

Click to expand...


Hahahahahahaha

Worst part is its Stuart Dallas not Brett! Still got my rugby league head on from the weekend


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 3, 2015)

Adam le fondre just been announced for us, very happy with that. Dicko, Afobe and him upfront should mean a few goals.

Starting to get a bit more confident...which is always a bad thing.


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Adam le fondre just been announced for us, very happy with that. Dicko, Afobe and him upfront should mean a few goals.

Starting to get a bit more confident...which is always a bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't expect anything from him outside the box. Great finisher, but if he is not getting chances created for him you will not see him at all. Good sub to bring on though, and a lot of the goals he scored for us, including ones in the Premiership, were as a super sub.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 3, 2015)

Think he'll definitely be used more as a sub anyway, our front two are pretty much nailed on to start. It was important we had a solid back up to push them and La Fondre is certainly that I think.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 8, 2015)

It's finally here, first day of the season!!!! I'm so excited I was up before my 9 month old son for once!! 

Anyone off to any matches today?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 8, 2015)

Grogger said:



			It's finally here, first day of the season!!!! I'm so excited I was up before my 9 month old son for once!! 

Anyone off to any matches today?
		
Click to expand...

Thought there was a match last night?

Brighton 1 - 0 Forest.

Usual end of season celebration scheduled in Sept for Leeds?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Thought there was a match last night?

Brighton 1 - 0 Forest.

Usual end of season celebration scheduled in Sept for Leeds?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but it's my first day of the season today. 

Ive not had anything to celebrate for the last 5 years as a Leeds fan


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 8, 2015)

The Rangers seem to be playing some decent stuff under Warburton.
They look a lot fitter and appear to be actually trying to win matches.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 8, 2015)

Grogger said:



			It's finally here, first day of the season!!!! I'm so excited I was up before my 9 month old son for once!! 

Anyone off to any matches today?
		
Click to expand...

Taking my two boys down to see Colchester v Blackpool today. Had a reasonable pre season until we got stuffed 3-0 at home by Leyton Orient so not sure what to expect this afternoon.


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2015)

First game I will be going to is dirty Leeds next Sunday. Not sure why we are playing on a Sunday when not on tv.

Still need a striker, but the rest of the team is shaping up. Predict we will finish 10th with the current team, but a decent striker .......:mmm:


----------



## Grogger (Aug 8, 2015)

richart said:



			First game I will be going to is dirty Leeds next Sunday. Not sure why we are playing on a Sunday when not on tv.

Still need a striker, but the rest of the team is shaping up. Predict we will finish 10th with the current team, but a decent striker .......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Its been moved to a Sunday cause Leeds play Doncaster in the league cup on Thursday night. Sky messing everything up as per!!!


----------



## richart (Aug 8, 2015)

Unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2015)

Fulham get a point away from home. Madness and clearly a lull before a very big storm no doubt. Still above reading so early season bragging rights at work cometh Monday


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 8, 2015)

Mixed emotions about today's game v Blackpool. For the first twenty minutes they were much the better side and we could've been 3 before we scored the first equaliser. Stood off them just before half time to let them score again but felt we were the better team in the second half and had a couple of good chances to win it.

Overall happy enough with a draw which was probably a fair result. And the added bonus is that we played better today than any time I saw us play last season.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 8, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Mixed emotions about today's game v Blackpool. For the first twenty minutes they were much the better side and we could've been 3 before we scored the first equaliser. Stood off them just before half time to let them score again but felt we were the better team in the second half and had a couple of good chances to win it.

Overall happy enough with a draw which was probably a fair result. And the added bonus is that we played better today than any time I saw us play last season.
		
Click to expand...

I had no idea what to expect form today's game, I haven't even heard of most of our team, so a draw away is a decent result, good to see in Mark Cullen we have someone who knows where the goal is.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 8, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I had no idea what to expect form today's game, I haven't even heard of most of our team, so a draw away is a decent result, good to see in Mark Cullen we have someone who knows where the goal is.
		
Click to expand...

Redshaw also looked very good for you guys. Won't be at all surprised to see you cahllenging for the play off places. Not sure who you have to come in to the team but you did seem to be lacking in height up front today.

Would like to see us bring in another forward before the transfer window closes as we still haven't replaced Freddie Sears after letting him go to Ipswich last season. 

Was amusing today that the stewards were asked by the linesmen not to wear orange bibs to avoid any clash/mistakes with the Blackpool shirts. Not sure if they realised that the new Col U away kit is orange and there were hundreds of them in the stands today.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 9, 2015)

Good start for the MK Dons. Top tier team in the making.   

Hopefully win a few quid off them again this season, I've done very well from their efforts the last couple of seasons (Man U game in particular netting a small fortune). 
Away the Dons.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice win away at Blackburn for Wolves, even though we were very fortunate with the winner.

Anybody seen the football league highlights on channel 5? What an absolute mess. I don't understand how you can mess up a show where you just need to show the goals...but they've certainly managed it


----------



## Grogger (Aug 9, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Nice win away at Blackburn for Wolves, even though we were very fortunate with the winner.

*Anybody seen the football league highlights on channel 5? What an absolute mess. I don't understand how you can mess up a show where you just need to show the goals...but they've certainly managed it*

Click to expand...

That new show on channel 5 is one of the worst pieces of sports broadcasting I've ever seen!! There was nothing wrong with the one on the BBC but that seemed to come under a lot of criticism for some reason? 

Absolutley no need for a live studio audience and the wooden league tables at the end were a joke! Hopefully they take all the criticism on board and change it. Twitter was in meltdown last night with league fans.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 9, 2015)

Grogger said:



			That new show on channel 5 is one of the worst pieces of sports broadcasting I've ever seen!! There was nothing wrong with the one on the BBC but that seemed to come under a lot of criticism for some reason? 

Absolutley no need for a live studio audience and the wooden league tables at the end were a joke! Hopefully they take all the criticism on board and change it. Twitter was in meltdown last night with league fans.
		
Click to expand...

My only gripe with the bbc version was the time at which it was shown. Far too late. 

Nobody had anything positive to say at all on twitter, I'd be very surprised if it isn't completely revamped within weeks


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 9, 2015)

Can't wait for the season to start next Saturday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2015)

Grogger said:



			That new show on channel 5 is one of the worst pieces of sports broadcasting I've ever seen!! There was nothing wrong with the one on the BBC but that seemed to come under a lot of criticism for some reason? 

Absolutley no need for a live studio audience and the wooden league tables at the end were a joke! Hopefully they take all the criticism on board and change it. Twitter was in meltdown last night with league fans.
		
Click to expand...

I missed it. Was it really that bad?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I missed it. Was it really that bad?
		
Click to expand...

It was terrible. I go to most Leeds games so dont watch it to see their goals but I have a genuine interest in all the leagues in the football league so I like to see all the goals across the 3 leagues but I doubt I'll be watching it again.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 9, 2015)

Good start for BWFC yesterday, unlucky not to win after hitting the bar 3 times but still a solid start.

Got some bite back in the team now and some good youngsters. Looking forward to seeing how we develop over the season


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-of-sportsmanship-in-league-one-10447183.html

Nice bit of sporting integrity.


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2015)

Our next Cup run begins. Now where is that Colchester supporter.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Our next Cup run begins. Now where is that Colchester supporter.

Click to expand...

Right here. Was trying to remember who the Reading supporter was on the forum. Didn't get to the game today as been out on the golf course this afternoon but followed the updates on the Col U twitter feed. Seems as though the result was fair enough but would've preferred you to have won in 90 minutes rather than extra time.

EDIT - We went 115 minutes without conceding against a decent Championship team. And we had 5 of our former academy players on the pitch. Starting to put together a good young team as long as our chairman doesn't decide to start selling them.


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Right here. Was trying to remember who the Reading supporter was on the forum. Didn't get to the game today as been out on the golf course this afternoon but followed the updates on the Col U twitter feed. Seems as though the result was fair enough but would've preferred you to have won in 90 minutes rather than extra time.

EDIT - We went 115 minutes without conceding against a decent Championship team. And we had 5 of our former academy players on the pitch. Starting to put together a good young team as long as our chairman doesn't decide to start selling them.
		
Click to expand...

We are decent until we get near the penalty box. As toothless as Albert Steptoe up front, though we have hit the woodwork four times in two games, and missed a penalty.

Good news is we are not playing until Sunday, so plenty of time to recover from the extra time. Would be nice to get a home tie next round.

Good luck for the rest of the season. Have a bit of a soft spot for CU, as one of our greatest players, Phil Parkinson went there as manager.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's only a cup, who gives a.......... Stupid game.


----------



## richart (Aug 11, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			It's only a cup, who gives a.......... Stupid game.
		
Click to expand...

 You can concentrate on the league, until the FA Cup comes around.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 11, 2015)

richart said:



 You can concentrate on the league, until the FA Cup comes around.
		
Click to expand...

let's hope so. Reaction overload after tonight's result lol.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2015)

Well Fulham got through. That's a novelty for us in any cup


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 12, 2015)

Boro through, beating Oldham 3-1 away.


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2015)

What a difference a few divisions make!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33937895



*Slime*.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 14, 2015)

Boro sign David Nugent. Stuani's registration got sorted mid-week. Two cracking strikers at that level. An excellent midfield, leaving a question mark over Stewart Downing's ability to get a game. Great cover a fullbacks but maybe missing one decent central defender. Maybe lacking in a decent second keeper.

So who's playing for second behind the mighty Boro!


----------



## rickg (Aug 14, 2015)

We're concentrating on the league this year!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Boro sign David Nugent. Stuani's registration got sorted mid-week. Two cracking strikers at that level. An excellent midfield, leaving a question mark over Stewart Downing's ability to get a game. Great cover a fullbacks but maybe missing one decent central defender. Maybe lacking in a decent second keeper.

So who's playing for second behind the mighty Boro!
		
Click to expand...

What's happening with Rhodes? We really will be fighting for 2nd if that happens.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			What's happening with Rhodes? We really will be fighting for 2nd if that happens.
		
Click to expand...

Boro manager said yesterday that our squad is now finalised, and we won't be held to ransom or buying another striker... looks like you 'won' that one.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2015)

A few weeks old but an interesting read...http://72andbelow.co.uk/tag/jordan-rhodes-transfer-rumours-middlesbrough-sheffield-wednesday/

I specially like the final sentence :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2015)

Boro 3 - 0 Bolton. 3 up in the first 30 mins and cruising. Could so easily have been 5 or 6. Second half didn't live up to the first half performance, and Bolton came back into the game. A good all round display, with Downing and Fabbrini the best on the pitch. Tough match coming up at Derby on Tuesday, then back at home for Bristol City.

Not often you go to a mtach in the UK and come away sunburned!


----------



## john0 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hobbit I think we are much better equipped this year in the final third of the field with the new additions of Downing, Fabrini, Stuani and Nugent. If we keep it tight at the back like last year then hopefully this could be our year (or maybe I shouldn't be saying things like that)


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2015)

john0 said:



			Hobbit I think we are much better equipped this year in the final third of the field with the new additions of Downing, Fabrini, Stuani and Nugent. If we keep it tight at the back like last year then hopefully this could be our year (or maybe I shouldn't be saying things like that)
		
Click to expand...

Best first half I've seen at the Riverside for years. We will torture teams if we're given that much room. Bolton didn't learn anything from Preston man marking Downing out of the game last week. 

We're going up, we're going up, Boro's going up!!


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Best first half I've seen at the Riverside for years. We will torture teams if we're given that much room. Bolton didn't learn anything from Preston man marking Downing out of the game last week. 

We're going up, we're going up, Boro's going up!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep in the first half we showed what we can do if teams let us play. Still look solid at the back though. Fabbrini looks superb so far. Changed the game on Sunday when he came on and I thought he was outstanding today. Doesn't feel right feeling as positive as I do!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 15, 2015)

Go Wycombe

2 matches, 6 points, 5 goals for NIL against

this is what we like to see


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 15, 2015)

How did Fulham get on today?
On yeh the mighty unbeaten SEAGULLS rolled them over all be it with a dodgy penalty.:smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

The poacher said:



			How did Fulham get on today?
On yeh the mighty unbeaten SEAGULLS rolled them over all be it with a dodgy penalty.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

GBH yes. Penalty No. Typical Fulham and same as last year. Half decent performance undone by some silly errors. Going to be yet another long season before the precipice into division 1


----------



## louise_a (Aug 16, 2015)

The draw away at Colchester raised false hopes for the Blackpool faithful, a 3-0 away drubbing at Northampton in the cup was followed yesterday by a 0-2 home defeat by the mighty? Rochdale.

And off the field the clubs Commercial twitter account calls a fan rude names, which I cant repeat for fear of being censored by the mods. This prompts the club to close the account then issue a statement that it was not really controlled by the club. You couldn't make this stuff up!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2015)

So what have Man C, Man U, Liverpool and The Mighty Chairboys got in common.....

A 100% record and no goals conceded - that's what..!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

Hmm, the Sky Blues make it 3 from 3, all the closet supporters are coming out the woodwork, shirts old & new starting to be seen worn out more & more, they'll be re-runs of the 87 cup final next, at least they did best spurs that day


----------



## louise_a (Aug 18, 2015)

Words fail me, 5 years ago we were top of the Premier League, albeit for 2 hours, tonight we lost at home to Burton Albion!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 19, 2015)

Boro concede a late goal to Derby to draw 1-1. Early days but I hope it isn't going to be another season of late goals to the opposition.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 19, 2015)

Seriously does anybody out there have players at there club that are fit, can pass a ball ON THE FLOOR, able to move and maybe receive a pass, shooting/scoring is optional and shows desire. All positions up for grabs. 

Seriously. Anyone???


----------



## MarkE (Aug 19, 2015)

:thup:The mighty blues sit proudly on top of the league. Really think Ipswich have enough about them this year to maintain a challenge. Made some fine additions over the summer with a fearsome frontline (at this level), so plenty of goals ensured.:thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 19, 2015)

MarkE said:



			:thup:The mighty blues sit proudly on top of the league. Really think Ipswich have enough about them this year to maintain a challenge. Made some fine additions over the summer with a fearsome frontline (at this level), so plenty of goals ensured.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mark we've just signed Paul Anderson what's he like? What's his best position?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 19, 2015)

Bristol City for us tonight. Both teams desperate to get a first win on the board. Hopefully it's us! We've been a bit of a bogey team for Bristol City over the years. They've not beat us since 1979!!!

So because of that I'll predict:

Bristol City 2-0 Leeds United


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2015)

Hull away. Confidently predicting a 2-0 home win


----------



## richart (Aug 19, 2015)

Wednesday away. We will not score, so a nil nil the best we can hope for. We have got another midfield player on loan though, so that should really help.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2015)

QPR at home, a bit of a tricky one I think.


----------



## Grogger (Aug 19, 2015)

2-0 up with one minute of normal time and 6 minutes of injury time left. Drew 2-2


----------



## MarkE (Aug 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Mark we've just signed Paul Anderson what's he like? What's his best position?
		
Click to expand...

He played mainly as a winger. His tracking back and helping defensively is a strong positive. I'm surprised we let him go actually, a solid squad player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2015)

Relegation six pointer at home to the Terriers from 'Uddersfield Toen


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Grogger said:



			2-0 up with one minute of normal time and 6 minutes of injury time left. Drew 2-2
		
Click to expand...

The mighty Boro will, hopefully, turn them over for you. Watch out, I'll wave... 3 rows back from the dugout... I'll take my boots, just in case they're short.


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2015)

Mighty MK Dons tomorrow. Unfortunately we have used up our goal this week.

Rumour that Hector could be off to Palace for Â£5 million plus.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 22, 2015)

Jesus christ, we've gone from having the best defence in the league last season to looking as soft as dog poo this year!
Second to every ball and completely toothless in midfield.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 22, 2015)

I've got MK Dons on a wee double with Rangers. 

C'mon the MK.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Has Coventry's bubble burst, their down at Walsall?


----------



## Grogger (Aug 22, 2015)

4th draw in a row in the league!


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Grogger said:



			4th draw in a row in the league!
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Uwe RÃ¶slers interview at the end though :thup:


----------



## rob_golf1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Good point Forza Blues against Derby last night. 'Typical Blues' take the lead soak up all the pressure and concede. Good point though considering how far we've come in the last twelve months. 'GARY ROWETT'S BLUE ARMY!'


----------



## Grogger (Aug 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			I enjoyed Uwe RÃ¶slers interview at the end though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen it as I was at the match but I sky+ it so may watch later on. 

Got Derby next who've also drawn all 4 games! I smell a defeat coming


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2015)

0-0 now there is a surprise.We are good at the back, apart from a keeper that drops crosses and can't kick. Midfield is ok, with two wingers to come back, but upfront  Sa works hard but he needs someone to give him some help.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not going to post on this thread any more until our owners leave!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 22, 2015)

Brighton still going strong.1.0 against Blackburn .


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am not going to post on this thread any more until our owners leave!
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you were away this week and at a club high up in the table, its a sad state of affairs up there though.


----------



## ab1v (Aug 22, 2015)

The mighty Bolton have scored their 1st goal of the season! And a point to go with it. If we carry on like this we might be lucky enough to be involved in a relegation scrap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2015)

Another draw and more home points dropped. Looking forward to the delights of Chesterfield at home next season


----------



## c1973 (Aug 23, 2015)

MK Dons looking like contenders early doors.  I'm quietly confident my prediction that they'll be in the top flight very soon could be realised this season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2015)

c1973 said:



			MK Dons looking like contenders early doors.  I'm quietly confident my prediction that they'll be in the top flight very soon could be realised this season.
		
Click to expand...

Good start but think they have one of the smallest budgets and in the end I fear that will hinder them. I don't like them as I was a Wimbledon fan as a kid and so was against the decision to relocate (that's another thread). Always good to see small teams get to the promised land and put some of the big boys noses out of joint.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2015)

c1973 said:



			MK Dons looking like contenders early doors.  I'm quietly confident my prediction that they'll be in the top flight very soon could be realised this season.
		
Click to expand...

It's creating a great buzz in the area - stadium is a great place as is the surrounding area , going to watch a few of the games 

Lots of great youngsters to come through all guided by a bright young forward thinking manager - the resources both financially and the stadium and fanbase are in place for them to be a prem team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's creating a great buzz in the area - stadium is a great place as is the surrounding area , going to watch a few of the games 

Lots of great youngsters to come through all guided by a bright young forward thinking manager - the resources both financially and the stadium and fanbase are in place for them to be a prem team
		
Click to expand...

I think Bournemouth have shown that it is possible but I don't think they are ready this season


----------



## c1973 (Aug 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's creating a great buzz in the area - stadium is a great place as is the surrounding area , going to watch a few of the games 

Lots of great youngsters to come through all guided by a bright young forward thinking manager - the resources both financially and the stadium and fanbase are in place for them to be a prem team
		
Click to expand...

Yep, been following their progress from afar for a wee while now. Took a couple of pounds from the bookies thanks to them as well. 
Actually thinking of going down to take in a game this season and make a weekend of it. 

Think they are stick ons for the premier,  hope it's this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Yep, been following their progress from afar for a wee while now. Took a couple of pounds from the bookies thanks to them as well. 
Actually thinking of going down to take in a game this season and make a weekend of it. 

Think they are stick ons for the premier,  hope it's this year.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you do mate - will see if can sort out a game

If they do get promoted they would certainly need to splash the cash but the area is generating lots of funds


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's creating a great buzz in the area - stadium is a great place as is the surrounding area , going to watch a few of the games 

Lots of great youngsters to come through all guided by a bright young forward thinking manager - the resources both financially and the stadium and fanbase are in place for them to be a prem team
		
Click to expand...

 they were very poor against us. no midfield, just long balls into the channels which usually went out of play. I thought they were a passing team.  Easiest point we will pick up all season.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 23, 2015)

After watching the first game of the season I thought Blackpool looked a decent side and would be pushing for a play off place. I also thought we would be mid table and not be suffering the relegation worries of the last few seasons. I know it's early days but it seems I know nothing and the attached image shows what I know about football......




If I ever post an opinion please tell me to shut up and refer me to this post. And I really worry for the rest of the season as our next 4 games are against Sheff Utd (a), Chesterfield (a), Gillingham (h) and Swindon (a). By the end of September we could be cast adrift at the bottom of the league. Oops I've posted an opinion but then again, what do I know?

EDIT - Apologies to louise_a for any distress the attached image may have caused


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 24, 2015)

Another underwhelming performance from Forest against Notlob. 

Wonder if we'll win a game this year.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 24, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			After watching the first game of the season I thought Blackpool looked a decent side and would be pushing for a play off place. I also thought we would be mid table and not be suffering the relegation worries of the last few seasons. I know it's early days but it seems I know nothing and the attached image shows what I know about football......

View attachment 16586


If I ever post an opinion please tell me to shut up and refer me to this post. And I really worry for the rest of the season as our next 4 games are against Sheff Utd (a), Chesterfield (a), Gillingham (h) and Swindon (a). By the end of September we could be cast adrift at the bottom of the league. Oops I've posted an opinion but then again, what do I know?

EDIT - Apologies to louise_a for any distress the attached image may have caused
		
Click to expand...

You'll be ok, you play us at the end of September!!!!


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2015)

Just thought I would mention that our Under 21's are top of the Premier League after beating Liverpool.:whoo:

The Academy is producing some quality players. Long may it continue.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 25, 2015)

Middlesbrough already looking a little shy in front of goal. Bristol City did a good job on us at the weekend. They could easily have been 3-1 up by half time, and then borrowed Jose's bus. At one point the ref called over their Capt and had a word about time wasting, which started from the 35th minute... It was like watching Leeds in the 70's - not pretty but grudging respect to them. They'll shock a few teams this season.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2015)

All Midlands teams playing tonight I think, Birmingham, Villa, West Brom, Wolves, Walsall!  Didn't think some of them were allowed to play on the same day?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 25, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Middlesbrough already looking a little shy in front of goal. Bristol City did a good job on us at the weekend. They could easily have been 3-1 up by half time, and then borrowed Jose's bus. At one point the ref called over their Capt and had a word about time wasting, which started from the 35th minute... It was like watching Leeds in the 70's - not pretty but grudging respect to them. They'll shock a few teams this season.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a lot like how Boro liked to play last season! A lot of go a goal ahead and then protect what you've got and hope to pick up another on the break.


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2015)

We have bid Â£4 million for a striker, Robert Beric.:whoo: 

Only problem is he plays for Rapid Vienna, and if they get through to the Champions League groups we have no chance of getting him. They did lose the first leg at home 1-0 so fingers crossed.:thup:

Stats show that after four games we have had more shots than any other team in the football league. We have also had the least number of shots against. Trouble is we have three points this season.

Oh well we are a cup team these days, so bring on Pompey.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			All Midlands teams playing tonight I think, Birmingham, Villa, West Brom, Wolves, Walsall!  Didn't think some of them were allowed to play on the same day?
		
Click to expand...

We're always away when Albion are at home, God knows how the police have let us all play at the same time.


----------



## richart (Aug 26, 2015)

A home draw in the Cup at last. nine away in a row. Hopefully Everton will beat Barnsley, as we always struggle at home to Barnsley.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like we've signed Gary Hooper on a years loan from Norwich, at last a proven striker, or at least he was when he played for Celtic.
A hat trick against Boro on Saturday would be a nice start :whoo:


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Looks like we've signed Gary Hooper on a years loan from Norwich, at last a proven striker, or at least he was when he played for Celtic.
A hat trick against Boro on Saturday would be a nice start :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think this one might depend on what business we do before the end of the window.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I think this one might depend on what business we do before the end of the window.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right mate, the report I read made it sound like the deal had been done, obviously not. Just read another feed which says we're after Michael Turner as well and put a bid in for some Watford striker I've never heard of.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah you're right mate, the report I read made it sound like the deal had been done, obviously not. Just read another feed which says we're after Michael Turner as well and put a bid in for some Watford striker I've never heard of.
		
Click to expand...

Turner has joined you for the season, Forrestieri is a good player - he'd be a very good addition. He's a tricky forward player that links strikers and midfield I believe.

Turner is a decent enough player, he's a bit slow so probably why his opportunities with us will be limited. On the other hand he'll win every header between now and the end of the season!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 27, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I think this one might depend on what business we do before the end of the window.
		
Click to expand...

Just hope it's not Benik Afobe


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 28, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Just hope it's not Benik Afobe
		
Click to expand...

I can't see you selling at any price that a sane club would offer.

I find it strange that we keep on bidding though, suggests it's not a dead duck (i.e. Afobe is interested) but given the statements coming out of Molineux, there's just no way it'll happen.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 28, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah you're right mate, the report I read made it sound like the deal had been done, obviously not. Just read another feed which says we're after Michael Turner as well and put a bid in for some Watford striker I've never heard of.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a rumour today that Hooper deal isn't going to happen but you have turned your attentions to Kyle Lafferty.


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Turner has joined you for the season, Forrestieri is a good player - he'd be a very good addition. He's a tricky forward player that links strikers and midfield I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Forestieri - Looks like Messi and very occasionally plays like him. Sometimes brilliant on the ball...other times just gives it away inexplicably and usually in bad situations. Mostly left peg, very popular at the club. I would like him to stay as he can bring something different but not sure he can displace what we currently have and work in our system


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 28, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Saw a rumour today that Hooper deal isn't going to happen but you have turned your attentions to Kyle Lafferty.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, not exactly a goals per game ratio to shout about!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 28, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I can't see you selling at any price that a sane club would offer.

I find it strange that we keep on bidding though, suggests it's not a dead duck (i.e. Afobe is interested) but given the statements coming out of Molineux, there's just no way it'll happen.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at it a different way...we know he definitely wants to stay so we can say with confidence that he's going nowhere....hopefully


----------



## Piece (Aug 29, 2015)

Piece said:



			Forestieri - Looks like Messi and very occasionally plays like him. Sometimes brilliant on the ball...other times just gives it away inexplicably and usually in bad situations. Mostly left peg, very popular at the club. I would like him to stay as he can bring something different but not sure he can displace what we currently have and work in our system
		
Click to expand...

Gone to Sheffield Weds...


----------



## Grogger (Aug 29, 2015)

Apart from a dodgy 20 minute period after the break we thoroughly deserved that win today! Few unhappy Derby fans at the end as well. 

3pts, still unbeaten and getting merry! I do love awaydays!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2015)

Fulham win away shock horror. Off for a lie down

Good winner from Leeds. Pleased a few Yorkies in the bar at lunchtime


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 29, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Looks like we've signed Gary Hooper on a years loan from Norwich, at last a proven striker, or at least he was when he played for Celtic.
A hat trick against Boro on Saturday would be a nice start :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to piddle on your parade Martyn:whoo: 3-1 to the Boro.


----------



## richart (Aug 29, 2015)

We are on a roll. Only problem could be that after scoring three, owners might think we don't need a new striker. We do, and if we get a 20 goals a season one, we will be in the play offs at least. 

Compared to last season our squad has much more quality. Some decent new signings, especially Quinn and McShane, and the only player that has gone that I would like back is Federici. We have two keepers that don't seem to ba able to catch or kick.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Sorry to piddle on your parade Martyn:whoo: 3-1 to the Boro.
		
Click to expand...

Urrggh! Hope it made your day :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 30, 2015)

Tractor boys 2 THE MIGHTY SEAGULLS 3 top of the shop and going strong.:lol:


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 30, 2015)

Piece said:



			Gone to Sheffield Weds...
		
Click to expand...

Along with Pudil as well.


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Along with Pudil as well.
		
Click to expand...

Good going forward....


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2015)

The rest of the Championship needs to be afraid. We have our proven striker in Vydra, and also a playmaker in Piazon.:whoo: Nicely funded by selling Hector to Chelsea, and then loaning him back for the season.:thup:

Looks like we have also got John from Benfica, who has a release clause in his contract of 45 million Euros. Only on loan though.

Happy days, I might see our first goals at home this season soon.


----------



## Piece (Sep 1, 2015)

richart said:



			The rest of the Championship needs to be afraid. We have our proven striker in Vydra.
		
Click to expand...

But gutted he's left, but not surprised. Fantastic finisher but essential that he has a strike partner that can hold the ball up and play fast one-twos or lay offs, otherwise he will sulk and go missing. My son's favourite player....guess he'll have to choose from the new 15 faces that have turned up since May


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2015)

Piece said:



			But gutted he's left, but not surprised. Fantastic finisher but essential that he has a strike partner that can hold the ball up and play fast one-twos or lay offs, otherwise he will sulk and go missing. My son's favourite player....guess he'll have to choose from the new 15 faces that have turned up since May 

Click to expand...

 You have brought in a few.

Yes we have the hold up player in Sa, so needed a quick player to feed off the knock downs. Vydra is definitely a proven scorer in the Championship, which is what we need.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 1, 2015)

*Not sure it was a transfer window, more a revolving door!

INS*

Alex Baptiste â€“ Bolton Wanderers..................... and broke his leg 22mins into his debut

Stewart Downing â€“ West Ham United...... looking better than I expected

David Nugent â€“ Leicester City...... lacking pace at present

Cristhian Stuani - Espanyol...... scoring goals but not impressed

Carlos de Pena - Nacional.... signed today

Tomas Kalas â€“ Chelsea (season-long loan)
Jack Stephens â€“ Southampton (season-long loan)
Diego Fabbrini â€“ Watford (season-long loan)....... WOW!

Michael Agazzi â€“ AC Milan (season-long loan)
Fernando Amorebieta â€“ Fulham (season-long loan)

*OUTS*
Emmanuel Ledesma â€“ Rotherham United
Dean Whitehead â€“ Huddersfield Town
Luke Williams â€“ Scunthorpe United
Lee Tomlin â€“ Bournemouth
Muzzy Carayol â€“ Huddersfield Town (season-long loan)
James Husband â€“ Fulham (one month loan)
Connor Ripley â€“ Motherwell (Loan until Jan)
Bryn Morris â€“ Coventry City (season-long loan)
Jonny Burn â€“ Oldham  Athletic (Loan until Jan)


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 2, 2015)

The embargo on Forest has completely doomed us to failure. 

Antonio gone to West Ham and Paterson to Huddersfield yesterday. FML. 

League One here we come


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



*Not sure it was a transfer window, more a revolving door!

INS*

Fernando Amorebieta â€“ Fulham (season-long loan)

Oh dear. That's all you need to know. Can't believe we found someone to take him
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

Be glad when all the Internationals are over, and we can get back to league matches. Looking forward to seeing our new players on Friday, when hopefully we will score at home for the first time this season.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2015)

richart said:



			hopefully we will score at home for the first time this season.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And possibly the last time too!


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			And possibly the last time too!
		
Click to expand...

 Now we have Vydra we will be banging them in. Could be playing your lot again next season, if you stay up.


----------



## Grogger (Sep 8, 2015)

So glad we're nearly out of the international break!! 

Brentford for us this weekend at home and it's a 3 o'clock kick off!!!!!!!! Tough one to call for me but a win would be great and get us closer to those play-off spots. I know it's early doors but it'll give us a right confidence boost to carry into the next few weeks which is what we'll need as we've got Ipswich and Boro coming up this month so need points on the board.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 8, 2015)

home game for Brighton up next v Hull.so thats first v second .will be a test for both sides.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 8, 2015)

The mighty Boro have MK Dons... late this month its a no-name club... think its Leeds


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Now we have Vydra we will be banging them in. Could be playing your lot again next season, if you stay up.
		
Click to expand...

Only in the cup !


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Now we have Vydra we will be banging them in. Could be playing your lot again next season, if you stay up.
		
Click to expand...

 :whoo: Sa, Vydra and Blackman up front. Be afraid Championship defenders, be very afraid.

So much more movement all over the pitch, real pace, and Williams to come back in midfield. Bring on the Rams.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 12, 2015)

Off up to Bolton in a bit, come on Wanderers (Wolverhampton) :whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 12, 2015)

Looked like we weren't going to watch the mighty Boro today - HID has had a nasty virus all week. But she's passed a late fitness test, and we're off to the game later.:whoo:


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 12, 2015)

Burnley away for us, tough game so I'd be happy with a point.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2015)

Today we will be gifting three points to Chesterfield. I don't expect us to get a single point from our next 4 games with Sheffield Utd, Swindon and Gillingham after today.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2015)

Chesterfield down to 10 men after 15 minutes and Col U have had all the pressure so far with their keeper making a couple of good saves. I wonder how we're going to manage to balls it up today.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2015)

Right so that's how we're going to do it. 22 minutes gone, let them cross from a free kick and watch it go straight in at the back post.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 12, 2015)

SEAGULLS.
     Another win and four pts clear. so far so good.
will it last?


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 12, 2015)

The poacher said:



			SEAGULLS.
     Another win and four pts clear. so far so good.
will it last?
		
Click to expand...


No, we're behind you and catching fast...


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 12, 2015)

Re born Hereford up into 3 rd now


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 12, 2015)

Well we got one more point than I thought we would. And showed a bit of fight at last to come back from 3-1 down to draw 3-3. Still haven't won a game this season. Four draws and two defeats in the league on top of first round defeats in the League Cup and Johnstones Paint Trophy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2015)

Fulham on the TV so get your cash on an away win. We never win when we're on. Fortunately I'm playing the medal and so should be back in time for the last half hour. Should be 2-0 down by then. Not looking forward to listening to the Reading fans gloat on Monday although it was a good win


----------



## Grogger (Sep 12, 2015)

Another draw for us today!! Still unbeaten I suppose


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2015)

I hate being a Fulham fan. Forty five minutes of decent possession and a good lead. Come out in the second half like a set of scared rabbits. Rode our luck and it should have been a Blackburn equaliser and they should actually have won. Why don't we play the same way all through a match. Why does Symmons just stand there hands in pocket just watching on. What do we pay Alan Curbishley a huge salary to do if it isn't to assist the manager and try and make the tactical decisions pay off. We are a long way off a decent Championship side and the league position flatters us. Still fancy a relegation fight ahead. Feel sorry for any Rovers fans watching their side today. Desperately unlucky. And breathe. Bloody Fulham will be the end of me!


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2015)

You won ffs, take it and move on, just like golf, you can play crap but notch up a decent score, or in your case.......


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			You won ffs, take it and move on, just like golf, you can play crap but notch up a decent score, or in your case.......





Click to expand...


Good to see you practicing your posting here Robin, ready for next season!!  :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Good to see you practicing your posting here Robin, ready for next season!!  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 13, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I hate being a Fulham fan. Forty five minutes of decent possession and a good lead. Come out in the second half like a set of scared rabbits. Rode our luck and it should have been a Blackburn equaliser and they should actually have won. Why don't we play the same way all through a match. Why does Symmons just stand there hands in pocket just watching on. What do we pay Alan Curbishley a huge salary to do if it isn't to assist the manager and try and make the tactical decisions pay off. We are a long way off a decent Championship side and the league position flatters us. Still fancy a relegation fight ahead. Feel sorry for any Rovers fans watching their side today. Desperately unlucky. And breathe. Bloody Fulham will be the end of me!
		
Click to expand...

Stearman's good though isn't he? Awful business from us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Stearman's good though isn't he? Awful business from us.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a great signing for us. Very happy


----------



## richart (Sep 13, 2015)

I am expecting to only be on this thread for a season, until I move up to the Premiership. Can't wait to discuss football with all the experts on there.












and Chrisd.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2015)

richart said:



			I am expecting to only be on this thread for a season, until I move up to the Premiership. Can't wait to discuss football with all the experts on there.












and Chrisd.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we'll need to worry you about PL chat for some long time yet - Conference maybe!   :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 13, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 16830

Click to expand...


If Newcastle win tomorrow night... bottom 3 for Chelsea.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 15, 2015)

And Brighton win again.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 15, 2015)

Woohoo!!!!!!! Please tell me we have some Sheffield United fans on the forum. Cracking 3-2 win away for us tonight and a late penalty saved by our keeper. 4 points from our last 2 away games is 4 more than I thought we'd get.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 15, 2015)

The poacher said:



			And Brighton win again.

Click to expand...

And you've got a gimme on Saturday too unfortunately


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 16, 2015)

The poacher said:



			And Brighton win again.

Click to expand...

And the mighty Boro are now in 2nd, with more goals scored and less conceded. A better pass completion % and ball retention... we're coming to get you.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 16, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And the mighty Boro are now in 2nd, with more goals scored and less conceded. A better pass completion % and ball retention.and still four points adrift.. we're still behind you.
		
Click to expand...


    sorted that for you.


----------



## Grogger (Sep 16, 2015)

First defeat of the season and to top it off our executive director leaves the club! Alarm bells are ringing again at Leeds


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 19, 2015)

A bit unfair on Forest, but a win is a win. Boro probably shaded the first half but definitely not the second. Good penalty to stay at 2-1, but Forest ran Boro ragged for most of the second half. 3pts clear of 3rd and a superior goal diff.


----------



## Grogger (Sep 19, 2015)

2-1 win over Milton Keynes today! 3pts that I'll happily take! 

Boro next for us next Sunday


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 19, 2015)

A point for the Albion ,should have been all three ,a missed penalty and playing against ten men for 40 mins.
first game we havent scored .


----------



## rickg (Sep 19, 2015)

2 wins on the trot now for Terriers and only a win off the play off places...


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2015)

Grogger said:



			2-1 win over Milton Keynes today! 3pts that I'll happily take! 

Boro next for us next Sunday
		
Click to expand...

7000 away fans, pretty impressive :thup:




Still dirty Leeds though :smirk:


----------



## Grogger (Sep 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			7000 away fans, pretty impressive :thup:

View attachment 16876


Still dirty Leeds though :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We always travel well mate. Shame we never fill out Elland Road


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 19, 2015)

Another three points for my lot today at home against the league leaders. That's seven points from our last three games after I confidently predicted we'd lose all of them.


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2015)

Decent performance today, and into the top six. Bring on Everton in the Cup.


----------



## Grogger (Sep 19, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Another three points for my lot today at home against the league leaders. That's seven points from our last three games after I confidently predicted we'd lose all of them.
		
Click to expand...

Colchester look like they've found their stride now! Cracking result against Gills today!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 19, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Colchester look like they've found their stride now! Cracking result against Gills today!
		
Click to expand...

Our last two results have relied on our keeper saving a penalty in each of them. Can't keep depending on that. By my reckoning we only need another 36 points to be safe from relegation.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Right, just off to the game. Good luck to all the Championship teams playing in the Cup tonight. Even Fulham.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, just off to the game. Good luck to all the Championship teams playing in the Cup tonight. Even Fulham.

Click to expand...

Can you get me a programme please.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can you get me a programme please.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Robin, missed this. I would only have thrown it at our keeper, and he would have dropped it.:angry:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Sorry Robin, missed this. I would only have thrown it at our keeper, and he would have dropped it.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I posted on the other thread I thought your keeper was doing his old boss a favour! &#128515;


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I posted on the other thread I thought your keeper was doing his old boss a favour! &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I thought we played really well, especially the first half. Only three regulars played, but it shows the strength in depth of the squad now. Well apart from the keepers.  

Even more confident we can have a decent season and challenge for promotion. Barkley looked a class player, especially when he moved forward. No idea why he played in front of the back four in the first half. Spanish winger was a real handful, though he does like to fall over.oo:

Our goal was as good a team goal as we have scored for a few seasons. Great finish from Blackman who is finally looking a decent player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, just off to the game. Good luck to all the Championship teams playing in the Cup tonight. Even Fulham.

Click to expand...

Had a good drink with some Everton fans in the Back of Beyond pub in Reading before hand. Good lads. Were Reading unlucky? I thought our result wasn't a surprise but seems like we played half decent. Focussing on the Championship now


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 23, 2015)

And the Boro goal machine marches on!


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had a good drink with some Everton fans in the Back of Beyond pub in Reading before hand. Good lads. Were Reading unlucky? I thought our result wasn't a surprise but seems like we played half decent. Focussing on the Championship now
		
Click to expand...

We could, should have been at least two up at half time. When I saw the team with eight changes from the last league game, I thought we were going to get thumped. Obviously not taking the game seriously with Burnley away on Saturday. Very pleased with the performance though against a strong Everton side. We finally have some strength in depth, and I will be disappointed if we don't at least make the playoffs. Best football we have played since the Coppell team of 2005-7.

Still need a decent keeper though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2015)

richart said:



			We could, should have been at least two up at half time. When I saw the team with eight changes from the last league game, I thought we were going to get thumped. Obviously not taking the game seriously with Burnley away on Saturday. Very pleased with the performance though against a strong Everton side. We finally have some strength in depth, and I will be disappointed if we don't at least make the playoffs. Best football we have played since the Coppell team of 2005-7.

Still need a decent keeper though.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I know a few of the regulars who go from work have said you've looked much better in the last month or so. You only need a few good wins to rocket up the table and so a top 6 is doable


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

Boom, get in there :clap:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 23, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Boom, get in there :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! Always a shame to see Newcastle lose.

All we need now is a late goal from Carlisle... unlikely, L'pool have had 50 shots to Carlisle's 4


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2015)

Terriers entertain Forest tonight and it's live on Sky.....missus wants to watch Great British Bakeoff on catch up!! 

Thank god for SkyGo :whoo:


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2015)

rickg said:



			Terriers entertain Forest tonight and it's live on Sky.....missus wants to watch Great British Bakeoff on catch up!! 

Thank god for SkyGo :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 She has taste.


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2015)

Not impressed!


----------



## rickg (Sep 24, 2015)

That's better!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 25, 2015)

rickg said:



			That's better!
		
Click to expand...

No its not! I backed them to win! They let my 5 fold down like Barcelona did last night!! Useless, as bad as Barca! Bet you never thought you would hear that!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2015)

Happy days. 2-0 to the might Fulham. Expect that to read 2-3 in an hour


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Happy days. 2-0 to the might Fulham. Expect that to read 2-3 in an hour
		
Click to expand...

 Nope 3-0 now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Nope 3-0 now.

Click to expand...

4-0 WE ARE GOING UP!!!! Mind you QPR look terrible


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Pieman, can you ask your brother if Nathan Ferguson is any good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 26, 2015)

2-2 for the Seagulls today not a good result as they let it slip 4 minutes into injury time to let bolton in.also had Murphy sent off after 75 mins.
still top and the only unbeaten side left in the league


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2015)

:whoo: 3rd in the table. Bring on the Boro and hopefully we will have our two main strikers back for them.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 26, 2015)

richart said:



			:whoo: 3rd in the table. Bring on the Boro and hopefully we will have our two main strikers back for them.
		
Click to expand...

And a decent goal diff suggests you're playing good football. But I'll worry about dirty Leeds tomorrow before we head south to pillage 3 easy points from you...


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And a decent goal diff suggests you're playing good football. But I'll worry about dirty Leeds tomorrow before we head south to pillage 3 easy points from you...
		
Click to expand...

 No doubt you will pick up a few injuries against Leeds.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 26, 2015)

So far on this thread I've posted these comments.......



ColchesterFC said:



			I really worry for the rest of the season as our next 4 games are against Sheff Utd (a), Chesterfield (a), Gillingham (h) and Swindon (a). By the end of September we could be cast adrift at the bottom of the league. Oops I've posted an opinion but then again, what do I know?
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			Today we will be gifting three points to Chesterfield. I don't expect us to get a single point from our next 4 games with Sheffield Utd, Swindon and Gillingham after today.
		
Click to expand...

So today saw the end of that four game run where I was confidently predicting a grand total of zero points. And we've managed to take 10 points. 10 points. 3 wins and a draw from what are arguably 4 of our toughest games of the season. Mind you we have got Bradford at home next up on Tuesday night so we're almost certain to lose that one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2015)

Good win for Reading which will dampen my triumphant entrance to work on Monday after a rare win and even rarer clean sheet for Fulham. Loads of Reading fans at the club and work have said they've been looking a good side for a while now and seem to be getting on a roll


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good win for Reading which will dampen my triumphant entrance to work on Monday after a rare win and even rarer clean sheet for Fulham. Loads of Reading fans at the club and work have said they've been looking a good side for a while now and seem to be getting on a roll
		
Click to expand...

 If they watched last season and the beginning of this, they may have noticed a bit of an improvement.

Strangely a lot of the old players have suddenly upped their game, when their places were at risk in the team.:mmm:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2015)

richart said:



			No doubt you will pick up a few injuries against Leeds.

Click to expand...

No injuries, but did pick up 3 pts.. We must be due a loss, but have a 5pt gap to 3rd... c'mon then, lets be 'avin you!:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2015)

Good win. Contenders for automatic promotion?


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			No injuries, but did pick up 3 pts.. We must be due a loss, but have a 5pt gap to 3rd... c'mon then, lets be 'avin you!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Little wager for H4H ? Loser pays Â£5 to H4H. Draw we both pay.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Little wager for H4H ? Loser pays Â£5 to H4H. Draw we both pay.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go for that, and lend you the Â£5 you'll so obviously need...


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I'll go for that, and lend you the Â£5 you'll so obviously need...
		
Click to expand...

 Should be a good game, two teams in form. Not sure Vydra will be fit, but Sa back from suspension, and I fancy a little home win.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Should be a good game, two teams in form. Not sure Vydra will be fit, but Sa back from suspension, and I fancy a little home win.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

We've seemed to have learned how to win ugly when the going gets tough. If the opposition score 1 we seem to be able to sneak 2. If they dominate possession we're patient enoigh to let them, and then take the ball up the other end and score. Stuttered a little in the last few weeks but still won. Forest gave us a rare battering in the second half but still lost. Wolves cup match was 50/50 but we won 2-0, and dirty Leeds were guilty of mistakes but had by far the better/more chances and got beat 3-0.

There's a mindset building of when we score, not if. Mind you, we're picking up bookings by the bucket load, and that'll start costing the Boro soon.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			We've seemed to have learned how to win ugly when the going gets tough. If the opposition score 1 we seem to be able to sneak 2. If they dominate possession we're patient enoigh to let them, and then take the ball up the other end and score. Stuttered a little in the last few weeks but still won. Forest gave us a rare battering in the second half but still lost. Wolves cup match was 50/50 but we won 2-0, and dirty Leeds were guilty of mistakes but had by far the better/more chances and got beat 3-0.

There's a mindset building of when we score, not if. Mind you, we're picking up bookings by the bucket load, and that'll start costing the Boro soon.
		
Click to expand...

We look like scoring goals now, which makes all the difference from last year. Blackman is on fire, and is not your usual forward. Pulls out wide to the right, and always cuts in and shoots with his left. Has a rocket shot. Hope your left back is quick and strong. 

Our big weakness is the keeper. Drops crosses, doesn't save much, and can't kick.

Result at Burnley shows what we can still win without two main strikers. Strength is depth of the squad is best for ten years. Looking forward to the game.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2015)

Homer will be suicidal after Fulhams defeat tonight. He is depressed enough when they win.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Homer will be suicidal after Fulhams defeat tonight. He is depressed enough when they win.

Click to expand...

Are Fulham still in the Championship, thought they went down at the end of last season?


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Our big weakness is the keeper. Drops crosses, doesn't save much, and can't kick.

Click to expand...

Ah, Mr Bond I presume!? Yes, hence he didn't get much of look-in at Watford. Was good years ago when he covered but lost form very quickly, hence shipped to a lower league


----------



## Rooter (Sep 30, 2015)

Richart, care to explain this? Will you be singing it on Saturday??

[video=youtube;_rp3toJ9cAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rp3toJ9cAQ[/video]


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Richart, care to explain this? Will you be singing it on Saturday??

[video=youtube;_rp3toJ9cAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rp3toJ9cAQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...

 I like it, though I didn't have the sound on when I watched it. I hear it is selling well in Thailand. I prefer 'common URRRZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Homer will be suicidal after Fulhams defeat tonight. He is depressed enough when they win.

Click to expand...

Nothing surprises me with that mob anymore. Apparently as far removed from the QPR performance as you could get and losing a man with 55 minutes left never a good thing. Oh well, Mid table to play for


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

Just off to see us pick up three easy points.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Just off to see us pick up three easy points.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Pride cometh!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 3, 2015)

home game today for the table toppers ,but not an easy one ,its Cardiff  today ,they dont go down without a fight.


----------



## john0 (Oct 3, 2015)

Think I need to put richart on ignore!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 3, 2015)

john0 said:



			Think I need to put richart on ignore!
		
Click to expand...



as does Hobbit lol.
   Brighton  1=1 today .too many drawn games ,we need a goal scorer of quaulity to make the most of the chances we are getting.
still we are unbeaten and have increased the lead .


----------



## john0 (Oct 3, 2015)

Unfortunately for hobbit I think he's playing golf with him all weekend


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 3, 2015)

We're on a mini roll at the moment, saying that we always do well in Autumn before the wheels usually come off early December.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2015)

john0 said:



			Unfortunately for hobbit I think he's playing golf with him all weekend
		
Click to expand...

Think I've broke a nail and may be hospitalised!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 3, 2015)

dam i wish i had a photo of Clarkson doing his loser bit.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Pride cometh!
		
Click to expand...




john0 said:



			Think I need to put richart on ignore!
		
Click to expand...

 Your boys took a hell of a beating.:whoo: The start of the perfect weekend, hopefully.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2015)

Much as it goes against the grain, Reading are looking a form team at the moment. Good win for them. The (not so)mighty Fulham need a win tomorrow but with our away form I can't see it.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Your boys took a hell of a beating.:whoo: The start of the perfect weekend, hopefully.

Click to expand...

Just watched the highlights! Hope u were not getting a last minute pie at kick off! That's how u start a game! Very cool pen too!!


----------



## john0 (Oct 3, 2015)

Whoever is playing with richart on H4H if you nobble him on the first tee I'll donate Â£100


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Pride cometh!
		
Click to expand...




john0 said:



			Whoever is playing with richart on H4H if you nobble him on the first tee I'll donate Â£100
		
Click to expand...

 I will be changing the draw to play with Hobbit. I think he would like that as well.:thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Just watched the highlights! Hope u were not getting a last minute pie at kick off! That's how u start a game! Very cool pen too!!
		
Click to expand...

Nope I was in my seat supping my pint. Quickest goal I have seen live at the Mad Stad. Did see a quicker one from Chalky White years ago at Elm park. Apart from their keeper getting a touch to the header, Boro didn't touch the ball from the kick off.

Penalty was very cool, but Blackman always waits for the keeper to move, and rolls it the other side. Hopefully keepers will not realise, stand still, and drop their cap on it.:mmm:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Your boys took a hell of a beating.:whoo: The start of the perfect weekend, hopefully.

Click to expand...

Small comfort, but we're still above you, and Brighton only picked up a point. Bunching up a bit this weekend.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2015)

Well done to Oliver Norwood getting to the Euro's with N.Ireland. Hal Robson Kanu and Chris Gunther should get there with Wales, so a decent Reading representation in France.:thup: Should increase their values before we get forced to sell them.


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Small comfort, but we're still above you,
		
Click to expand...

:mmm: not so sure now.

Ground out a win, with another Blackman goal. He is qualified to play for Barbados, England and Poland. Shame no Welsh or Irish blood.


----------



## Grogger (Oct 17, 2015)

Beaten by the league leaders. Relegation battle on the cards for us!!


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Beaten by the league leaders. Relegation battle on the cards for us!!
		
Click to expand...

 Not looking good, but at least you are on Sky every other week.

Sky have finally realised we are quite good, and have us televised three times in December. Does mean that two Saturday afternoon games are now on a Thursday night and Sunday afternoon.:angry: Football should be played Saturday afternoon and Tuesday nights.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 17, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Beaten by the league leaders. Relegation battle on the cards for us!!
		
Click to expand...


never mind Grogger.
 three points gained are very welcome thankyou.
 4 pts clear again.
and still unbeaten.
 probably lose soon enough ,it would take the pressure off of trying not to lose instead of going for another win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

Take a point away to Boro especially with an untried keeper having to come on


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Take a point away to Boro especially with an untried keeper having to come on
		
Click to expand...

 Good result for us.

Our next game is away to Rotherham, a real bogey team.

Good news is we are then away to Fulham, so three easy points there.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Good result for us.

Our next game is away to Rotherham, a real bogey team.

Good news is we are then away to Fulham, so three easy points there.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. The other good news is I'm going to the game so that'll be the kiss of death for us too


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Take a point away to Boro especially with an untried keeper having to come on
		
Click to expand...

Best team to come to the Riverside so far this season. Could have been won by either side. Each side had some good chances but both sides had a great defence. Your keeper was excellent, and we were glad to see the back of him. Ross McCormack didn't have the best of games, even when he dropped off deeper to find a bit more room.


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Best team to come to the Riverside so far this season. Could have been won by either side. Each side had some good chances but both sides had a great defence. Your keeper was excellent, and we were glad to see the back of him. Ross McCormack didn't have the best of games, even when he dropped off deeper to find a bit more room.
		
Click to expand...

 At least you are in a playoff position.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 17, 2015)

richart said:



			At least you are in a playoff position.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

We've still got our January slump to come.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2015)

Our slump starts In August and tends to last until about May


----------



## Grogger (Oct 19, 2015)

Rosler gone and Steve Evans rumoured to be taking charge. 

I I know most people hate Leeds and will be made up with what we're going through. But in all honesty I wouldn't wish our chairman on my worse enemy. Blokes a clown!!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 19, 2015)

i dont think that you can make a silk purse out of a sows ear Grogger. dosent matter who they put in charge at elland rd ,they just dont seem to have the players to do the job.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Rosler gone and Steve Evans rumoured to be taking charge. 

I I know most people hate Leeds and will be made up with what we're going through. But in all honesty I wouldn't wish our chairman on my worse enemy. Blokes a clown!!!
		
Click to expand...

Still better than the idiot at Blackpool. I feel for Leeds and in particular their support which is still superb week in week out and surely deserve better. Never that easy of course.


----------



## Grogger (Oct 22, 2015)

Drew 1-1 with Fulham. Decent point but felt we deserved a win. Played totally different under Evans. I'm still not convinced by him but at least he made us more aggressive. 

Fulham fans don't seem happy with Symons at the moment. Loads chanting for him to go at the end of the match.


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Oct 22, 2015)

Glad he left Mowatt on the bench ... And made Adeyemi play a more attacking role ... great turn out again how many teams outside of London  (if any) would take 4000+ to Craven Cottage on a Wednesday night..


----------



## Grogger (Oct 22, 2015)

LUFC 1972 said:



			Glad he left Mowatt on the bench ... And made Adeyemi play a more attacking role ... great turn out again how many teams outside of London  (if any) would take 4000+ to Craven Cottage on a Wednesday night..
		
Click to expand...

Mowatt will come good again soon. He's got a lot of potential! 

Love our away support its one of the greatest things about our club. Thank god Cellino has been banned. At least now our away support can continue in its numbers!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Drew 1-1 with Fulham. Decent point but felt we deserved a win. Played totally different under Evans. I'm still not convinced by him but at least he made us more aggressive. 

Fulham fans don't seem happy with Symons at the moment. Loads chanting for him to go at the end of the match.
		
Click to expand...

Symons is in a tough position. Sold the majority of our best players and forced to use a very young and inexperienced squad last year. I don't think he's really strengthened or improved over the summer. They can be good, especially going forward but are woefully naieve at the back. Big game tomorrow against Reading. Lose and my day on Monday will be unbearable


----------



## john0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks like Monday gonna be a good day Homer, unlike richart's


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

Boro back on track with a 1-3 win at Wolves. Picking up a mountain of yellow cards this season


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 24, 2015)

well played Fulham,
the Seagulls still unbeaten and four clear ,but first time this season they have failed to score and it was a poor result ,0-0 with PNE
Borough back on track ,and the brummies get beat ,Hull seem to be the form side at the moment .
Leeds with yet another draw .it might be enough to keep them up.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

richart said:



			At least you are in a playoff position.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So are you, just!


----------



## john0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			So are you, just!
		
Click to expand...

Are they?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

john0 said:



			Are they?
		
Click to expand...


Good spot John0!


----------



## Grogger (Oct 24, 2015)

Another draw and scored from another penalty. Worrying times. At least I only had a short journey home. Shame I got stuck in the pub on the way home.

Beer makes everything better!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

2 nil down and win 4-2. Bring on Monday. I'm going to have some fun. And I got a cut. What a good day


----------



## john0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Richart is normally on by now when Reading win, wonder where he is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

john0 said:



			Richart is normally on by now when Reading win, wonder where he is 

Click to expand...

No idea. :thup::rofl::clap::cheers:The fun has started on facebook already. What a great win and up to the dizzy heights of 11th.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

john0 said:



			Richart is normally on by now when Reading win, wonder where he is 

Click to expand...

Maybe still trying to start the bus that obviously broke down...:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

2-0 up when I left the club house and the Reading contingent were giving it plenty. I can't wait for the roll up tomorrow!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 26, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ter-waking-up-seven-hours-later-a6708816.html


:rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe still trying to start the bus that obviously broke down...:ears:
		
Click to expand...


the bus starts ok ,its just that it hasnt got any wheels ,they fell off.:fore:


----------



## john0 (Oct 28, 2015)

Can we also use this thread to be smug about knocking Man Utd out the league cup? &#128512;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 28, 2015)

john0 said:



			Can we also use this thread to be smug about knocking Man Utd out the league cup? &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

To be honest it deserves it's own thread&#128515;


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2015)

john0 said:



			Richart is normally on by now when Reading win, wonder where he is 

Click to expand...

Don't get the results in Spain when we lose. I did see we got a cracking draw at Rotherham.

I assume we took the second half off at Fulham, to save ourselves to beat Brighton. At least we didn't lose to one of our promotion rivals.


----------



## john0 (Oct 29, 2015)

richart said:



			Don't get the results in Spain when we lose. I did see we got a cracking draw at Rotherham.

I assume we took the second half off at Fulham, to save ourselves to beat Brighton. At least we didn't lose to one of our promotion rivals.

Click to expand...

I think you need to be in at least the play-off places in order to be classed as promotion rivals.  None of the 3 teams who have beaten us this year can be classed as that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2015)

Some start to the game at Leeds!


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2015)

It looks like my local club are throwing down the gauntlet to the players!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34659353

*Slime*.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2015)

I wonder if Steve Evans will last longer than Brian Clough at Leeds heh heh.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I wonder if Steve Evans will last longer than Brian Clough at Leeds heh heh.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if Leeds will last longer than Steve Evans?


----------



## Grogger (Oct 29, 2015)

In the 20+ years I've been going to the match as man and boy that's honestly the most dejected I've ever felt leaving the ground. 

Just an absolute shower from top to bottom. Thank god I won't be able to make our next game against Cardiff!! 

Oh well at least my season ticket might be a little cheaper in league 1 next season and we'll be on sky a lot less! Every cloud........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2015)

Grogger said:



			In the 20+ years I've been going to the match as man and boy that's honestly the most dejected I've ever felt leaving the ground. 

Just an absolute shower from top to bottom. Thank god I won't be able to make our next game against Cardiff!! 

Oh well at least my season ticket might be a little cheaper in league 1 next season and we'll be on sky a lot less! Every cloud........
		
Click to expand...

Must have been tough last night 1-0 down after 17 seconds and two down within five minutes. Such a shame to see a big club like Leeds in turmoil and really hope at some point they find the right man to start getting the results and getting them up the league again. Been there with my mob in the 80's and it's tough but what can you do. Its in the blood


----------



## Astraeus (Oct 31, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Must have been tough last night 1-0 down after 17 seconds and two down within five minutes. Such a shame to see a big club like Leeds in turmoil and really hope at some point they find the right man to start getting the results and getting them up the league again. Been there with my mob in the 80's and it's tough but what can you do. Its in the blood
		
Click to expand...

Good news for Leeds fans to wake up to this morning? Interesting interview with Cellino who seemed genuinely upset that his efforts had not come to fruition.


----------



## Grogger (Oct 31, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Must have been tough last night 1-0 down after 17 seconds and two down within five minutes. Such a shame to see a big club like Leeds in turmoil and really hope at some point they find the right man to start getting the results and getting them up the league again. Been there with my mob in the 80's and it's tough but what can you do. Its in the blood
		
Click to expand...

When we last went down to league 1 the club was in absolute turmoil but the players still fought! We had to battle against admin and points deductions but it felt like the club and the fans were in it together. Now it's just purely down to bad management from the idiot chairman and certain players not having a spine or caring about the club. Sad state of affairs but fingers crossed the fans can do something positive about it now! 



Astraeus said:



			Good news for Leeds fans to wake up to this morning? Interesting interview with Cellino who seemed genuinely upset that his efforts had not come to fruition.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he is upset! The blokes an idiot. Yeah he's put money into the club but he's a crook and isn't fit to run a football team!! He's got court case after court case coming up for all sorts of crimes also. 

Great news that he wants to sell the club and is happy to sell to the fans but I'll believe it when I see it. Didn't stop me spending Â£100 in shares last night though! Just hope the Mrs doesn't find out!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

And normal service returns and getting a hiding at Turf Moor. On plus side for the peace and quiet in work the Royals are down although fancy their chances to pull that back. Mind you it was 1951 the last time we won at Burnley


----------



## john0 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fulham are still capable of putting in a good second half homer, just ask richart he will tell you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

john0 said:



			Fulham are still capable of putting in a good second half homer, just ask richart he will tell you
		
Click to expand...

Well done.. Pulled one back. I need a couple more of these posts from you before 9.30pm please


----------



## john0 (Nov 3, 2015)

Another goal each for both Boro and Fulham and I'll be quite happy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

john0 said:



			Another goal each for both Boro and Fulham and I'll be quite happy
		
Click to expand...

Bugger


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 3, 2015)

well the Albion are still unbeaten ,but it would appear from the reports it was a dour game.
Hull on top now and Brighton down to third .we need to score more goals,


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 3, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well the Albion are still unbeaten ,but it would appear from the reports it was a dour game.
Hull on top now and Brighton down to third .we need to score more goals,
		
Click to expand...

Boro's goal difference was poor last season, indicative of too many draws. At least you've got Zamora back. Other teams are scoring more than Brighton and will pull away if you don't improve in front of goal.

Thought we'd score more against Rotherham


----------



## Grogger (Nov 3, 2015)

We won!!! On a Tuesday, against a team we haven't beat in the last 17 attempts at trying, we kept a clean sheet and scored in open play! 

We're gonna win the league!!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

Grogger said:



			We won!!! On a Tuesday, against a team we haven't beat in the last 17 attempts at trying, we kept a clean sheet and scored in open play! 

We're gonna win the league!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Will there be a public holiday in the peoples republic of Leeds tomorrow?


----------



## rickg (Nov 3, 2015)

Not fair!! Had the better of Reading at their place tonight but let them get back into it twice......would have taken a draw at the start but sloppy to concede an equaliser in the 84th minute.......should have parked the bus!!!


----------



## Grogger (Nov 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will there be a public holiday in the peoples republic of Leeds tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Might be one or two sore heads tomorrow! First home win since March so cause to celebrate!


----------



## rickg (Nov 3, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Might be one or two sore heads tomorrow! First home win since March so cause to celebrate!
		
Click to expand...

Make the most of it as we have a date Saturday.....dirty Leeds vs the Terriers ....best fixture of the entire season....no love lost!!!


----------



## rickg (Nov 4, 2015)

Terriers sacked their manager Chris Powell today......Klopps assistant being mentioned as a potential replacement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2015)

rickg said:



			Terriers sacked their manager Chris Powell today......Klopps assistant being mentioned as a potential replacement.
		
Click to expand...

He got appointed didn't he? Could be interesting but strangely no one seems quite as hysterical of the Dortmund #2 getting a job here compared to the second Messiah arriving at Anfield. There again it is only Hull nil


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2015)

And yes I'm aware that should be Huddersfield nil. Price I pay for having a beer and looking on simultaneously


----------



## rickg (Nov 5, 2015)

I think it's an interesting choice of Manager..or should I say Head Coach?

His style seems to fit in with our desire to bring players through the academy.

More interesting could be Liverpools probable use of Huddersfield as a team to toughen up their youth players.....Klopp has strong links with Wagner so I can see that happening....hopefully to our mutual benefit. 

He doesn't actually take charge until Monday, so Mark Lillis in charge against Dirty Leeds on Saturday......'mon the Terriers!! :clap:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

Seen he headlines in the BBC today where it is a bad day for black managers being sacked. Would of hoped they were sacked because of results and not there colour. Just found it a very strange thing to bring up.

That aside believe that's six sacked in the championship and I don't think it will be long before the forest manager is gone either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Seen he headlines in the BBC today where it is a bad day for black managers being sacked. Would of hoped they were sacked because of results and not there colour. Just found it a very strange thing to bring up.

That aside believe that's six sacked in the championship and I don't think it will be long before the forest manager is gone either.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it seems a poor choice of focus and where coloured managers are still very much a minority to even mention their skin tone rather than their results or lack of them. Despite a half decent mini-run I can't help feeling the Fulham manager is on borrowed time


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2015)

Been trying to get my hands on tickets for Boro 'v' Hull for over a week - no chance. Chuffed but gutted.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 6, 2015)

Just watching Forest v the sheep lovers.

Start of the game, no jet flyover. No flag the size of a football pitch, no one trying there best to kill the national anthem alla American style.

One woman playing the last post on the centre circle. Very emotive.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 7, 2015)

well a few surprises this week eh lads .Leeds winning 3 zip away ,Fulham going down at home 5-2 and as for READING ,well what can you say,another hiding.
Hull continued there run of form and the MIGHTY SEAGULLS got there act together with a win to put them level at the top.
Burnley only getting a draw was not what they were looking for .
and what Middlesborough were playing at god only knows.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

Typical Fulham and think Symons is on the way out. Very good with the youth teams up to U21 but looking more and more out of his depth. I would like a manager with proven experience of building and getting sides into play offs and taking chances form there. This side, young as it is, hasn't got the steel to win ugly.

I assume Leeds is officially shut tomorrow to nurse a collective hangover


----------



## rickg (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh dear.....how can you have all the play and lose 3-0? :rant:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

rickg said:



			Oh dear.....how can you have all the play and lose 3-0? :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Why is being a supporter of the clubs we do, so hard?


----------



## Grogger (Nov 7, 2015)

Absolutley hammered! Thank god Wootton didn't get sent off!! 

Cheers for the 3 points uddersfield


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2015)

I go on holiday, miss four games, and we pick up 2 points.

Back now though so fully expecting a recovery in form.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 8, 2015)

richart said:



			I go on holiday, miss four games, and we pick up 2 points.

Back now though so fully expecting a recovery in form.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Give 'em the hair dryer treatment!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2015)

As expected Symons has gone. Can't say I'm surprised and a great servant on and off the pitch for the club but sadly not good enough to get the club into the championship play off picture and beyond. We need a manager who has experience of getting a side promoted from this division. I'd love to see Holloway given a go


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As expected Symons has gone. Can't say I'm surprised and a great servant on and off the pitch for the club but sadly not good enough to get the club into the championship play off picture and beyond. We need a manager who has experience of getting a side promoted from this division. I'd love to see Holloway given a go
		
Click to expand...


David moyes ..................... .



*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2015)

Slime said:



			David moyes ..................... .



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Has his stock fallen that low ? From Man Utd to relegation battle in Championship


----------



## rickg (Nov 9, 2015)

Just watched the Huddersfield vs Dirty Leeds highlights and very disappointed in the ref. 
A deserved early booking for a Leeds player was followed up shortly afterwards by another yellow card offence from the same player, but the ref bottled it and didn't send him off. 2 mins later, Leeds score on their first foray into our half.

Then Huddersfield were denied a clear cut penalty.
Have to say there were 2 quality goals from Leeds plus a defensive cock up for the other, but Huddersfield had most of the play.

There were some positives to take away for the new head coach to work on, but he needs to start getting some results early on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2015)

Slime said:



			David moyes ..................... .



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Dear God No. We're not that desperate


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2015)

Paul Lambert has held initial talks with Blackburn and QPR over vacant manager positions, which would he be best for, if any?


----------



## richart (Nov 12, 2015)

When I saw you had come on here Robin, I thought you might be sussing out the thread for next season.

You are welcome on here as Phil is banned.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

Fish said:



Paul Lambert has held initial talks with Blackburn and QPR over vacant manager positions, which would he be best for, if any?

Click to expand...

To be honest he's a good manager and both clubs would benefit. I would have thought QPR may have more cash to spend in January. Apparently he's on our shortlist too

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...tlist-includes-nigel-pearson-and-paul-lambert


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2015)

richart said:



			When I saw you had come on here Robin, I thought you might be sussing out the thread for next season.

Click to expand...





richart said:



			You are welcome on here as Phil is banned.
		
Click to expand...

A whole thread without Phil, I might stick around


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2015)

Interesting...http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34866335

Clarke leaving for Fulham? Step up...or down?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 19, 2015)

Piece said:



			Interesting...http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/34866335

Clarke leaving for Fulham? Step up...or down? 

Click to expand...

was reading about it earlier, and i dont get it, unless there is a bucket load of cash for him personally or huge promises of player investment, i dont see why you would go from reading to Fulham?

He has done pretty well so far, a lot of hard work reshuffling last year and the team look pretty OK this year! only time will tell, will be a shame for Reading if he does leave IMHO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

Not my preferred choice but a good manager. Think he'll struggle with a very young side not yet capable of competing at the top end of the championship. Some older players to be replaced and a headache immediately trying to keep hold of Dembele. He has a very hard job and I fear that if he can't move the club forward and get us on the fringes of the play off and has a poor start next season he'll not be given the time to turn it around. We're a club in a mess at present


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not my preferred choice but a good manager. Think he'll struggle with a very young side not yet capable of competing at the top end of the championship. Some older players to be replaced and a headache immediately trying to keep hold of Dembele. He has a very hard job and I fear that if he can't move the club forward and get us on the fringes of the play off and has a poor start next season he'll not be given the time to turn it around. We're a club in a mess at present
		
Click to expand...

And now NOT going to Fulham. Staying at Reading. Perhaps the right decision?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 20, 2015)

Piece said:



			And now NOT going to Fulham. Staying at Reading. Perhaps the right decision?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Fulham are destined for the Evostick league


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 20, 2015)

Good to see Swindon appointing Martin Ling as manager.
I hope he does well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Absolutely! Fulham are destined for the Evostick league
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but a decent draw away today. We are a club in a mess and hope we don't become a Leeds and replace manager after manager


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2015)

.................. and to top it all, Woking remembered how to win again!


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow what has happened to us ? I go away for a couple of weeks and we plummet down the table. 

We could have been three down after twenty minutes today to the bottom team, but for some fantastic saves from the keeper. We score a lucky goal, then score a cracker, and all looks good until we panic when Emile Heskey comes on. Suddenly revert to three centre backs, and instead of killing Bolton off, try and hang on to a two goal lead. That works for 30 seconds. 

Players have lost confidence, defence is all over the place and strikers have gone missing. What has happened to the team that beat Burnley, Boro and put five past Ipswich ? Oh well at least we have hopefully got enough points to avoid a relegation battle.:mmm:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 22, 2015)

big game for Brighton today ,away to Burnley ,not going to be easy thats for sure .will take a draw now.
will be watching on sky .


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2015)

richart said:



			Wow what has happened to us ? I go away for a couple of weeks and we plummet down the table. 

We could have been three down after twenty minutes today to the bottom team, but for some fantastic saves from the keeper. We score a lucky goal, then score a cracker, and all looks good until we panic when Emile Heskey comes on. Suddenly revert to three centre backs, and instead of killing Bolton off, try and hang on to a two goal lead. That works for 30 seconds. 

Players have lost confidence, defence is all over the place and strikers have gone missing. What has happened to the team that beat Burnley, Boro and put five past Ipswich ? Oh well at least we have hopefully got enough points to avoid a relegation battle.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Your voice seems a little distant.... "where are you, where are you?"


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 22, 2015)

OH YES 57 SECS AND BOBBY SCORES
and bugger me its straight down the other end and Burnley get a penalty .1-1 and two minutes played.


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Your voice seems a little distant.... "where are you, where are you?"
		
Click to expand...

We are behind you.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 22, 2015)

well it ended 1-1 . fair result in the end although the penalty was a bit more than harsh.it was a bit of six of one half dozen of the other,but im not the ref .
 we are still the only UNBEATEN side in the football league .

so serious question ,who is going to move up a division at the season end .
i think it will be HULL ,BURNLEY and BORO,  I cant see Brighton staying where they are.DERBY will be in the mix as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well it ended 1-1 . fair result in the end although the penalty was a bit more than harsh.it was a bit of six of one half dozen of the other,but im not the ref .
 we are still the only UNBEATEN side in the football league .

so serious question ,who is going to move up a division at the season end .
i think it will be HULL ,BURNLEY and BORO,  I cant see Brighton staying where they are.DERBY will be in the mix as well.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy Hull and Boro by rights but can Brighton sneaking in via a Wembley playoff


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2015)

richart said:



			We are behind you.

Click to expand...

Panto season?

I think Boro are lacking a lot of consistency of late. They are frustratingly good but then go missing for a few matches. They're winning ugly. Mind you, their best game is as good as I've seen at the Riverside for a good number of years. If they put a good run together, playing the way they have been in patches, they'll annihilate anything I've seen so far in the Championship.


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Panto season?
		
Click to expand...

 You have seen us defend recently then ?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2015)

richart said:



			You have seen us defend recently then ?
		
Click to expand...

You mean " their all behind you?"


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 22, 2015)

I wouldn't write off the Owls.  We are third on the basis of the last 10 games and, after a very slow start to the season, are gaining momentum quickly and looking like a team which is only going to go from strength-to-strength.  I can see us asserting ourselves in the playoffs given the football we're playing at the moment.  Even without Barry Bannan commanding the centre third on Saturday, we had such resolve and determination.  For the first time in years I can not only see real class but real depth in this side - Joao, Forestieri, Lee, Bannan, Hunt, Lees are all amongst the best players in the Championship and it'd be good to see Gary Hooper bring something to the table also.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			I wouldn't write off the Owls.  We are third on the basis of the last 10 games and, after a very slow start to the season, are gaining momentum quickly and looking like a team which is only going to go from strength-to-strength.  I can see us asserting ourselves in the playoffs given the football we're playing at the moment.  Even without Barry Bannan commanding the centre third on Saturday, we had such resolve and determination.  For the first time in years I can not only see real class but real depth in this side - Joao, Forestieri, Lee, Bannan, Hunt, Lees are all amongst the best players in the Championship and it'd be good to see Gary Hooper bring something to the table also.
		
Click to expand...

I did like Barry Bannan on his too few appearances for Palace


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 22, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I did like Barry Bannan on his too few appearances for Palace
		
Click to expand...

I was discussing him with a friend this week.  I've been very impressed by his workrate and his quality in midfield though his final product still requires some polish.  I was just surprised that a player of his standard (at least for the Championship) had flown under the radar for me somewhat.


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2015)

Slime said:



			.................. and to top it all, Woking remembered how to win again!

Click to expand...

Oh my word, they've only gone and done it again!
Two wins on the bounce, they've just gubbed Tranmere 4-1.
Wonderful.

*Slime*.


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 24, 2015)

Haha. Sheffield United. Haha.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2015)

The Bantams are flying at the moment, 6th place, decent 0 - 0 against Coventry last night, 8 clean sheets on the bounce and a team that's actually looking like a decent side now - not the hoofball dinasaur team that most pundits say we are.


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			The Bantams are flying at the moment, 6th place, decent 0 - 0 against Coventry last night, 8 clean sheets on the bounce and a team that's actually looking like a decent side now - not the hoofball dinasaur team that most pundits say we are.
		
Click to expand...

 Certainly looks like you have turned the season round after a bad start. I assume your pitch is better than last season, which should help playing better football.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Certainly looks like you have turned the season round after a bad start. I assume your pitch is better than last season, which should help playing better football.
		
Click to expand...

Yes 100% better than last season, although that wasn't hard to be better. Playing so much more football than previous seasons, less hoofball and more ball on the floor which is a shock for us.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes 100% better than last season, although that wasn't hard to be better. Playing so much more football than previous seasons, less hoofball and more ball on the floor which is a shock for us.
		
Click to expand...

Still the World's coldest place to watch football, Bradford.  Watched Watford up there years ago. I was at the back, right behind the goal with the freeeeeeeezing wind whistling across the plain and up my back.


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2015)

Piece said:



			Still the World's coldest place to watch football, Bradford.  Watched Watford up there years ago. I was at the back, right behind the goal with the freeeeeeeezing wind whistling across the plain and up my back.
		
Click to expand...

 Tshirts when we were there. Now Carlisle that was cold.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2015)

Oldham has to be coldest ground, went to watch Spurs play there about 25 years ago and I've only just thawed out!!! But yes Valley Parade is a cold ground, the wind just blows right round all the stands.


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Oldham has to be coldest ground, went to watch Spurs play there about 25 years ago and I've only just thawed out!!! But yes Valley Parade is a cold ground, the wind just blows right round all the stands.
		
Click to expand...

Coldest I have ever been at a match was last season at home to Wigan. I never leave before the end of a game, and we were 2-0 down and wouldn't have scored if we had played all night. Oddly enough we nearly did as the referee found eleven minutes of injury time. At the end of that he added two more minutes. There were no major injuries just the most blatant time wasting which unfortunately the referee had spotted.

Not too disappointed when Wigan went down.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 28, 2015)

Go on the Forest!!!!  In your face Richart  
Not much to shout about this season but we have actually  scored goals and won for a change


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Oldham has to be coldest ground, went to watch Spurs play there about 25 years ago and I've only just thawed out!!! But yes Valley Parade is a cold ground, the wind just blows right round all the stands.
		
Click to expand...

Grimsby. Went there first game of the season and it was about 20 degrees when we left. Terrace, a wall and the North sea and it was about 10 degrees feeling like 2 in the wind chill, standing their in a thin footie top. Never been so cold ever at a game before or since including Poland in Winter


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2015)

and the MIGHTY SEAGULLS go marching on .:lol:


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2015)

Woking have just featured on a SS2 advert for FM 2016!
I'm playing FM 2015 and currently have Woking 7pts clear in The Championship with four games to go!

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2015)

Midnight said:



			Go on the Forest!!!!  In your face Richart  

Click to expand...

 Oh dear, we go from bad to worse.


----------



## Midnight (Nov 28, 2015)

Mate, at least your still in the top half. We are still  looking at a relegation  battle unless we can score more often.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Preston haven't scored a headed goal all season and took just 11 minutes to rectify that (thanks for Hawkeye's FB post for that great stat!). Managed a draw but more lost points. Mid table at best I think. Worried that we can't find anyone mad enough to manage us. Perhaps we're waiting on Pep to be ready


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2015)

The might Boro are definitely winning ugly at present. We're not dominating anyone. 3 shots on goal, and 2 goals but. It sounded as poor as the QPR performance. Still 3 pts, and into 2nd place. If you'd offered that to me at the start of the season I'd have snapped your hand off. But we're the flair gone from the early season performances????


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 28, 2015)

a few shock results this weekend ,Hull coming adrift friday ,ok not really a shock as Derby are a good side. Burnley very nearly throwing it all away ,two goals in the last five minutes got them out of jail.
Rotherham winning again ,thats two on the spin now ,still in the rele places though .Leeds getting it wrong again losing to QPR .Boro looking like they can be a real handful for any side winning as already said ,ugly.
 and then theres Reading ,i mean Forest for christs sake ,still nobody is running away with it and any team in the top half have a chance of promotion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The might Boro are definitely winning ugly at present. We're not dominating anyone. 3 shots on goal, and 2 goals but. It sounded as poor as the QPR performance. Still 3 pts, and into 2nd place. If you'd offered that to me at the start of the season I'd have snapped your hand off. But we're the flair gone from the early season performances????
		
Click to expand...

Ugly until May and automatic promotion. You'd take that wouldn't you?


----------



## Duckster (Nov 28, 2015)

In the proper non-prem games, it was another 10 goal thriller for Charnock Richard FC!  2nd ten goaler this year.  Just happens that this time it was a 10-0 win.

Not bad for the only team in our league that doesn't pay a single player.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ugly until May and automatic promotion. You'd take that wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Good question. You'd be surprised how many fans are saying they would prefer to stay in the Championship and play well than go up and get caned every week. Current form might get them promoted but nicking a win playing like that in the Prem won't happen. Yes, the odd ugly win but I'd prefer promotion with flair. At least that way we'd be going up based on skill not playing worse than the club we beat.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 30, 2015)

One for Richart, the painter and decorator painting the communal areas in my mum and dads UK residence played 396 games for reading in the 80's. Scored 44 goals!

Amazingly, his son now plays for Burton Albion and even more amazing is the guys Dad! He played for Oxford UTD in the 50's/60's and made over 500 appearances! Not a bad footballing Family!

Can you name him Richart??!


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			One for Richart, the painter and decorator painting the communal areas in my mum and dads UK residence played 396 games for reading in the 80's. Scored 44 goals!

Amazingly, his son now plays for Burton Albion and even more amazing is the guys Dad! He played for Oxford UTD in the 50's/60's and made over 500 appearances! Not a bad footballing Family!

Can you name him Richart??!
		
Click to expand...

Stuart Beavon ?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Stuart Beavon ?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! shame he was born a generation too late as anyone these days would be retired with a few million in the bank, not painting! Nice chap!


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Stuart Beavon ?
		
Click to expand...

Played in the Simod Cup winning team at Wembley 4-1 against Luton, and in the words of Max Boyce, 'I was there' We got relegated from the old first division that season, and could not defend the trophy.

Luton were a good team in those days, and also got to the League Cup final the same year. 

Reading legend Stuart Beavon. Played in the same team as the great Trevor Senior.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 30, 2015)

richart said:



			Played in the Simod Cup winning team at Wembley 4-1 against Luton, and in the words of Max Boyce, 'I was there' We got relegated from the old first division that season, and could not defend the trophy.

Luton were a good team in those days, and also got to the League Cup final the same year. 

Reading legend Stuart Beavon. Played in the same team as the great Trevor Senior.
		
Click to expand...

He was telling my dad he scored a penalty at wembley! Not many people can say that!!


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			He was telling my dad he scored a penalty at wembley! Not many people can say that!!
		
Click to expand...

 Had forgotten that. Good day out, and the only time we have won at Wembley. Lost the last three times.


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2015)

So what's in store for Bolton? No wages paid in November and looking for a new owner, when if found, the Â£185m debt to Davies will be written off!  

Doesn't look good, any more local news/gossip doing the rounds?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2015)

I've just read a number of posts on this thread and it's quite refreshing that football chat doesn't have to be conducted like 10 year olds in the school playground and doesn't, also, have to confine itself to just 3 teams!


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I've just read a number of posts on this thread and it's quite refreshing that football chat doesn't have to be conducted like 10 year olds in the school playground and doesn't, also, have to confine itself to just 3 teams!
		
Click to expand...

Well said that Palarse man! . Only thing I miss about not being in the Championship is a thread like this.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Piece said:



			Well said that Palarse man! . Only thing I miss about not being in the Championship is a thread like this.
		
Click to expand...

Think there may be a place kept warm for you for next season Piece, dont worry!


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Think there may be a place kept warm for you for next season Piece, dont worry!
		
Click to expand...

:angry::ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Think there may be a place kept warm for you for next season Piece, dont worry!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so. I can see them finishing nicely in the pack anywhere from 12th-26th, no relegation issues and a decent first season back. Of course second syndrome season is a whole different beast


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2015)

Essex Senior Cup tonight for my lot v Canvey Island. Not the greatest competition I'll admit but with an hour gone and subs having been made, every player on the pitch is either an Academy or Youth Team Graduate. Impressive that our academy is producing enough players and exactly what they need to be doing for a club like ours to survive. If we can bring through and sell on a couple of academy players each season we'll be putting ourselves in a great position to hopefully move on to the next level and look to move up through the league.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Essex Senior Cup tonight for my lot v Canvey Island. Not the greatest competition I'll admit but with an hour gone and subs having been made, every player on the pitch is either an Academy or Youth Team Graduate. Impressive that our academy is producing enough players and exactly what they need to be doing for a club like ours to survive. If we can bring through and sell on a couple of academy players each season we'll be putting ourselves in a great position to hopefully move on to the next level and look to move up through the league.
		
Click to expand...

 Our Academy has paid for itself easily over the last seven or eight years. We had over ten academy players play in the first team last season, and it is great to see the young kids coming through. We had four academy regulars playing this season until recent injuries. Also at least four out on loan in the first and second divisions, who are doing well. Fans love local lads playing for their teams.

Surprised it has taken so long for a lot of lower league teams to take the Crewe route to survival.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Essex Senior Cup tonight for my lot v Canvey Island. Not the greatest competition I'll admit but with an hour gone and subs having been made, every player on the pitch is either an Academy or Youth Team Graduate. Impressive that our academy is producing enough players and exactly what they need to be doing for a club like ours to survive. If we can bring through and sell on a couple of academy players each season we'll be putting ourselves in a great position to hopefully move on to the next level and look to move up through the league.
		
Click to expand...

 Did you lose ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2015)

richart said:



			Did you lose ?

Click to expand...

NO!!!!!! How very dare you!!!!! We absolutely hammered them!!!!!!!






7-6 on penalties after a 2-2 draw in normal time (no extra time in the Essex Senior Cup)


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			NO!!!!!! How very dare you!!!!! We absolutely hammered them!!!!!!!






7-6 on penalties after a 2-2 draw in normal time (no extra time in the Essex Senior Cup)
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: Is the draw for the next round be televised ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2015)

richart said:



			:whoo: Is the draw for the next round be televised ?

Click to expand...

Yes I believe it is. I think it's on the Disney Channel at 19-30 on Friday evening. See below for an extract from the TV guide.............

19:00 Pluto's ice skating spectacular
*19:30 Mickey Mouse Cup Quarter Final Draw Live*
20:00 Huey, Duey and Looey visit Uncle Daffy


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 2, 2015)

Hope JFH can turn around the fortunes of QPR PDQ...

Many of my mates haven't had cause to smile for quite some time....


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2015)

I see Fulham are after Mark Warburton.
Good move, he impresses me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see Fulham are after Mark Warburton.
Good move, he impresses me.
		
Click to expand...

He's already said he's not interested. I can see why. Rangers are still a big club, regardless of what has gone on and getting them back to the SPL and regular old firm derbies will be massive. If they can then get into Europe as well why would he want to go to a struggling championship side with a young squad that will get picked apart in January.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2015)

http://www.football365.com/news/leeds-fans-to-protest-over-cellino-and-pie-tax

Rumours that they have 1000's of season ticket requests from the Wigan area, have yet to be confirmed.:whoo:

Oo, it's nice and cosy in here isn't it, must look in more.


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



http://www.football365.com/news/leeds-fans-to-protest-over-cellino-and-pie-tax

Rumours that they have 1000's of season ticket requests from the Wigan area, have yet to be confirmed.:whoo:

Oo, it's nice and cosy in here isn't it, must look in more.
		
Click to expand...

 Get back to your own thread. Liverpool supporters are banned from here.

Hopefully three points against the fake hoops tonight.:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's already said he's not interested. I can see why. Rangers are still a big club, regardless of what has gone on and getting them back to the SPL and regular old firm derbies will be massive. If they can then get into Europe as well why would he want to go to a struggling championship side with a young squad that will get picked apart in January.
		
Click to expand...

His body language tonight tells me he is on his way, or wants to go.


Hibs are in some fine form under Alan Stubbs and Rangers may not even make the SPL this trip, There also seems to be no passengers at the bottom of the SPL this season for the playoff position.

BTW they are a long way from European football.
Warburtons strength is working with young players so Fulham may be a good match.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



http://www.football365.com/news/leeds-fans-to-protest-over-cellino-and-pie-taxRumours that they have 1000's of season ticket requests from the Wigan area, have yet to be confirmed.:whoo:Oo, it's nice and cosy in here isn't it, must look in more.
		
Click to expand...

Strange times at my club at the moment (last 15 years to be precise) I'll be part of the walkout. First time I've ever been to the match and looked forward to a protest more than the football. We're going down with this idiot in charge. Might as well go down fighting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Get back to your own thread. Liverpool supporters are banned from here.

Hopefully three points against the fake hoops tonight.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I got told to say I know Phil, and I'll be alright.



Grogger said:



			Strange times at my club at the moment (last 15 years to be precise) I'll be part of the walkout. First time I've ever been to the match and looked forward to a protest more than the football. We're going down with this idiot in charge. Might as well go down fighting.
		
Click to expand...

Big shame for your once mighty club. There are some clubs that the premiership doesnt look right without and Leeds is one of them.

Good luck, and maybe in a few years you can join us on the "big thread".


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's already said he's not interested. I can see why. Rangers are still a big club, regardless of what has gone on and getting them back to the SPL and regular old firm derbies will be massive. If they can then get into Europe as well why would he want to go to a struggling championship side with a young squad that will get picked apart in January.
		
Click to expand...

Money......


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2015)

Clarke has gone ,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2015)

No doubt to Fulham then


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you want him?


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2015)

The poacher said:



			Clarke has gone ,
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: No respect amongst the fans after he went to speak with Fulham.

Last night was dreadful. Vydra can not play up front by himself. That has been obvious since he has been with us. He plays off a target man like Sa, who was on the bench. Blackman's position is wide right, so he can cut in on his left foot. Totally wasted down the middle. 

We have a good squad, but I did say before the kick off that our bench looked stronger than the players on the pitch. Players to come back from injury and a decent goalkeeper in January, and a new manager could still get us in the play offs.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2015)

the amount of money that clubs have shelled out in sacking the manager must be nearly enough to cover our national debt.
i wonder how much Reading have had to pay to get rid?


----------



## Grogger (Dec 4, 2015)

Would love Clarke to come to us. 

Not gonna happen anytime soon though. Be a great appointment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2015)

The poacher said:



			Do you want him?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. To be honest not sure any manager will relish it. Young and inexperienced squad and likely to get pillaged in the January window. Not sure the chairman will give too much cash to spend. Not an easy job to take on


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2015)

and to think the job could have been offered to Gary Neville.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not really. To be honest not sure any manager will relish it. Young and inexperienced squad and likely to get pillaged in the January window. Not sure the chairman will give too much cash to spend. Not an easy job to take on
		
Click to expand...

Highest scorers in the division with 31 goals but you've just got a leaky defence. Sort the defence out and Fulham will easily climb up the table.

Nice result for the mighty Boro tonight after Tuesday's result against Everton.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 5, 2015)

Should, as rumoured, Dennis rock up at Reading...
Might just have to pay a visit to the Madejski to pay homage...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 5, 2015)

huge scares for Brighton early doors going 2-0 down inside five minutes .a strong fightback sees the SUPER SEAGULLS go marching on unbeaten


----------



## Midnight (Dec 5, 2015)

In your face Homer 

Go on the mighty  FOREST  !!!

Not a lot to cheer about this season , now i have been able to gloat 2 weekends  running. 
Long may it continue. ..


----------



## Slime (Dec 5, 2015)

................... and in other news, Woking make it three wins in four games by beating in-form Lincoln 3-1.
:whoo:


*Slime*.


----------



## rickg (Dec 5, 2015)

Great win today away at 7th placed Birmingham to give Wagner his 1st win as manager......much needed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2015)

Midnight said:



			In your face Homer 

Go on the mighty  FOREST  !!!

Not a lot to cheer about this season , now i have been able to gloat 2 weekends  running. 
Long may it continue. ..
		
Click to expand...

Fair play. Great result but we're hardly Real. A tin pot side drifting with no manager, no direction and a chairman that seemingly doesn't care. If that's as good as it gets (although thanks for stuffing Reading - gives me some come back tomorrow) then happy days and go Forest


----------



## Grogger (Dec 7, 2015)

What a win for us against Hull!! Not come away from Elland Road and felt that happy in a long time! Be great to build on it with Charlton next but it's a strange league and we're rubbish so who knows?? 

The anniversary of Billy Bremners death today. I was to young to ever see him play but he is Leeds United to me and easily our greatest ever player. 

RIP Billy


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2015)

Grogger said:



			What a win for us against Hull!! Not come away from Elland Road and felt that happy in a long time! Be great to build on it with Charlton next but it's a strange league and we're rubbish so who knows?? 

The anniversary of Billy Bremners death today. I was to young to ever see him play but he is Leeds United to me and easily our greatest ever player. 

RIP Billy
		
Click to expand...

Billy was a fantastic servant to the club, but Johnny Giles was the best player, for me, in that team.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 7, 2015)

that Leeds side was a team of legends .
Sprake
Reaney
Cooper
Charlton
Hunter
Bremner
Giles
Lorimer
Gray
Clarke
Jones
 one hell of a side .


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			but Johnny Giles was the best player, for me, in that team.
		
Click to expand...


Had a bit of a 'nasty' streak to him...
But, it was more of a mans game in those days...


----------



## Grogger (Dec 7, 2015)

The poacher said:



			that Leeds side was a team of legends .
Sprake
Reaney
Cooper
Charlton
Hunter
Bremner
Giles
Lorimer
Gray
Clarke
Jones
 one hell of a side .
		
Click to expand...

That squad was way before my time but it's certainly the best! My dad speaks fondly of that era of players. 

I was lucky growing up. Got to see us win the league in 92 and European football. It's my son I feel sorry for. He's going to have to put up with the current predicaments that we're going through. Poor lad!!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

Midnight said:



			In your face Homer 

Go on the mighty  FOREST  !!!

Not a lot to cheer about this season , now i have been able to gloat 2 weekends  running. 
Long may it continue. ..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Forest Green are having a blinder so far this season.


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

The poacher said:



			that Leeds side was a team of legends .
Sprake
Reaney
Cooper
Charlton
Hunter
Bremner
Giles
Lorimer
Gray
Clarke
Jones
 one hell of a side .
		
Click to expand...

Where's Madely and there were 2 Grays at 1 point weren't there


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 7, 2015)

Madely was a replacement for Paul Reaney and later on when Micky Bates started playing at full back Madely then took over from big Jack Charlton in the centre of defence.but he could play anywhere.
 cant ever remember another Gray ,only Eddie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2015)

The poacher said:



			that Leeds side was a team of legends .
Sprake
Reaney
Cooper
Charlton
Hunter
Bremner
Giles
Lorimer
Gray
Clarke
Jones
 one hell of a side .
		
Click to expand...

Not only a very physical side which is what seems to get remembered these days, but they could actually play a bit too. Great side


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

Well that's the Owls through to the 4th round.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 7, 2015)

What a Boring draw!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 7, 2015)

leeds v rotherham ,yeh boring.
but boro v burnley 
hull v brighton.
 two very tight draws there.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 7, 2015)

The poacher said:



			leeds v rotherham ,yeh boring.
but boro v burnley 
hull v brighton.
 two very tight draws there.
		
Click to expand...

And boring


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2015)

At least Fulham going out to a side from their own division for a change


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

The poacher said:



			Madely was a replacement for Paul Reaney and later on when Micky Bates started playing at full back Madely then took over from big Jack Charlton in the centre of defence.but he could play anywhere.
 cant ever remember another Gray ,only Eddie.
		
Click to expand...

Try googling Frank Gray then


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 7, 2015)

Frank wasnt a member of the great leeds side ,he wasnt far behind though ,Eddies younger brother .
and i didnt google it.


----------



## rickg (Dec 7, 2015)

Frigging Reading!!

1st Â£10 bet for the 2016 HFH coming up Mr Hart?


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2015)

rickg said:



			Frigging Reading!!

1st Â£10 bet for the 2016 HFH coming up Mr Hart?
		
Click to expand...

 Eight away draws in a row in the FA Cup. 

You are on Mr Garg.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome back Brian McDermott.:thup: Safe pair of hands, loves the Club, and should never have been sacked in the first place. Hopefuilly he will bring in a few of the talented Arsenal yougsters to boost the squad.

When he was appointed last time he took us from below mid table at Xmas to Champions. Next expecting so much this time, but will settle for second.


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Welcome back Brian McDermott.:thup: Safe pair of hands, loves the Club, and should never have been sacked in the first place. Hopefuilly he will bring in a few of the talented Arsenal yougsters to boost the squad.

When he was appointed last time he took us from below mid table at Xmas to Champions. Next expecting so much this time, but will settle for second.

Click to expand...

Get him to play a big holding striker upfront so that Mr Vydra can play off him!


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Get him to play a big holding striker upfront so that Mr Vydra can play off him!
		
Click to expand...

 He will. It was obvious to everyone apart from Clarke that was needed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

Have they appinted him then. Thought talks were ongoing.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have they appinted him then. Thought talks were ongoing.
		
Click to expand...

 Watch this space.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 9, 2015)

richart said:



			Welcome back Brian McDermott.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


What... No Dennis?

Good man BM... Believe he has been back working for Arsenal recently...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			What... No Dennis?

Good man BM... Believe he has been back working for Arsenal recently...
		
Click to expand...

Scouting for Arsenal apparently http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/35050368

Few Reading fans in work not actually that pleased


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2015)

Well I asked about what was going on at Bolton a few posts back and it got totally ignored, well they've now received a winding up order from HMRC, serious stuff now!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well I asked about what was going on at Bolton a few posts back and it got totally ignored, well they've now received a winding up order from HMRC, serious stuff now!
		
Click to expand...

Hope they can get it sorted. I thought there were one or two bids coming together to buy the club


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Watch this space.
		
Click to expand...

So what's happening. Is McDermott going to sign. I heard he may be coming to us now


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So what's happening. Is McDermott going to sign. I heard he may be coming to us now
		
Click to expand...

 Apears he was offered the job, but is still thinking it over. Another offer from a Championship club could well explain the delay.

Worried that Lennon seems to be on the radar. I remember when we tried to buy him when he was at Crewe. Bet he regrets going to Leicester instead. Hopefully he will snub us again.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Apears he was offered the job, but is still thinking it over. Another offer from a Championship club could well explain the delay.

Worried that Lennon seems to be on the radar. I remember when we tried to buy him when he was at Crewe. Bet he regrets going to Leicester instead. Hopefully he will snub us again.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we've made a formal offer. Where do you go if McDermott doesn't sign. Lennon? Good luck with that


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure we've made a formal offer. Where do you go if McDermott doesn't sign. Lennon? Good luck with that
		
Click to expand...

 We could stay within the Club, and promote Martin Kuhl. Done a great job with the Under 21's. It is what we did when McDermott got the job.

Appointing a manager that is bottom of the same league will not go down well with the fans.


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Seems that McDermott will be confirmed on Monday. Hold up is at Arsenal's end, and players he has scouted coming to Reading.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Seems that McDermott will be confirmed on Monday. Hold up is at Arsenal's end, and players he has scouted coming to Reading.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the same owners as the ones that sacked him a year or so ago ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Seems that McDermott will be confirmed on Monday. Hold up is at Arsenal's end, and players he has scouted coming to Reading.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you need him looking at the score at the moment. We're drawing against the West London deckchairs. Come on you whites


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you have the same owners as the ones that sacked him a year or so ago ?
		
Click to expand...

 No, that was the Russian that nearly bankrupt us.:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			No, that was the Russian that nearly bankrupt us.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I thought so - it was a bit of an unfair sacking wasn't it as he was doing a decent job ? Is that right ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			No, that was the Russian that nearly bankrupt us.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it a Thai female owner.


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought so - it was a bit of an unfair sacking wasn't it as he was doing a decent job ? Is that right ?
		
Click to expand...

 It was, and he would have been the best man to have got us back up. New Thai owners now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			It was, and he would have been the best man to have got us back up. New Thai owners now.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully the second coming has a positive effect :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully the second coming has a positive effect :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I really hope so. Last season, apart from the cup run was dire, and this season is heading that way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			I really hope so. Last season, apart from the cup run was dire, and this season is heading that way.
		
Click to expand...

Still comfortably above Fulham so imagine what Hawkeye and I have to suffer


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still comfortably above Fulham so imagine what Hawkeye and I have to suffer
		
Click to expand...

 You two are more used to it than me.:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			You two are more used to it than me.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. When did you start supporting Reading nil


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 12, 2015)

And the run continues, still unbeaten ,we were unlucky today conceding a penalty so late in the game .never mind the rest of the league apart from Hull could only draw anyway.so not a lot of change at the top .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

The poacher said:



			And the run continues, still unbeaten ,we were unlucky today conceding a penalty so late in the game .never mind the rest of the league apart from Hull could only draw anyway.so not a lot of change at the top .
		
Click to expand...

According to Soccer Saturday the ref the only one that saw anything wrong. Good result away to a rival and that's some run your boys are on


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 12, 2015)

Martin Ling doing the magic with Swindon, 4 wins out of 5 since his return.


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure. When did you start supporting Reading nil
		
Click to expand...

 Ok 1969 through to about 1994 were not great, but since my daughter was born in 94 we have a lot of sucess and probably been in the bottom half of the table in about five of the 20 odd years. Top half of the Championship is good for me, better than bottom of the premiership.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Ok 1969 through to about 1994 were not great, but since my daughter was born in 94 we have a lot of sucess and probably been in the bottom half of the table in about five of the 20 odd years. Top half of the Championship is good for me, better than bottom of the premiership.
		
Click to expand...

See I was spoilt. Started in 73 so had a cup final experience early on, crying all the way home, and then it went all went downhill form there. We hit some real low points and were a game from going out of the league. Got to the heady heights of a European final, something I'll not see in my lifetime again. To be honest, it's always been tough being a Fulham fan and they always find fresh ways to break my heart but I'd not have it any other way. On the plus side I was so nearly a Wimbledon fan


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See I was spoilt. Started in 73 so had a cup final experience early on, crying all the way home, and then it went all went downhill form there. We hit some real low points and were a game from going out of the league. Got to the heady heights of a European final, something I'll not see in my lifetime again. To be honest, it's always been tough being a Fulham fan and they always find fresh ways to break my heart but I'd not have it any other way. On the plus side I was so nearly a Wimbledon fan
		
Click to expand...

When you have years of under achieving you appreciate the good times more. 2005 and 2006 seasons was worth the wait.:thup: Of course you could just pick a team at the top of premiership, live hundreds of miles away from where they play, and say they are your team. I have much more time for people that support their local team, than plastics.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			When you have years of under achieving you appreciate the good times more. 2005 and 2006 seasons was worth the wait.:thup: Of course you could just pick a team at the top of premiership, live hundreds of miles away from where they play, and say they are your team. I have much more time for people that support their local team, than plastics.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better. Easy to support United, Liverpool etc over the last twenty years from the armchair in the suburbia


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Ok 1969 through to about 1994 were not great, but since my daughter was born in 94 we have a lot of sucess and probably been in the bottom half of the table in about five of the 20 odd years. Top half of the Championship is good for me, better than bottom of the premiership.
		
Click to expand...

Was it 94 when you got to the playoff final against Bolton ? 

When I was in the RAF - Ben Thatchers dad was a chef in the RAF and he used to organise the stewarding at Wembley

For 3 years from 94-97 all the guys at the base did all the stewarding and I remember the playoff finals that year and j got the one on Monday the Bolton reading - you looked like you were on your way to going up until they sub scored a couple late on


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was it 94 when you got to the playoff final against Bolton ? 

When I was in the RAF - Ben Thatchers dad was a chef in the RAF and he used to organise the stewarding at Wembley

For 3 years from 94-97 all the guys at the base did all the stewarding and I remember the playoff finals that year and j got the one on Monday the Bolton reading - you looked like you were on your way to going up until they sub scored a couple late on
		
Click to expand...

 Yes we lost 4-3 to Bolton.

It was the most depressed I have ever been after a game. Thought it would be the only chance in my lifetime of seeing us in the top division. I should have known it wasn't going to be our day when I missed the coach up to Wembley.

2-0 up and then missed a penalty. We were playing superbly up to that point. Had that sinking feeling when Lovell missed that Bolton would come back. They scored twice in the last twelve minutes to take in into extra time, and we were never going to win from there.

I think we were the first/only team to finish second in the league not to go up automatically ? It was when the league was reduced from 22 teams. The other downside of missing promtion was that we sold our best players. Following season we only just stayed up, and were relegated the next season.

Now I know why we lost, it was you being there.:angry:

Hence why the 106 team of 2005/6 were so special. Pieman's brother was a huge part of that team.:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

The poacher said:



			And the run continues, still unbeaten ,we were unlucky today conceding a penalty so late in the game .never mind the rest of the league apart from Hull could only draw anyway.so not a lot of change at the top .
		
Click to expand...

 Good result, but seems like a very dodgy home team penalty. Doesn't look like any team is going to run away with the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Yes we lost 4-3 to Bolton.

It was the most depressed I have ever been after a game. Thought it would be the only chance in my lifetime of seeing us in the top division. I should have known it wasn't going to be our day when I missed the coach up to Wembley.

2-0 up and then missed a penalty. We were playing superbly up to that point. Had that sinking feeling when Lovell missed that Bolton would come back. They scored twice in the last twelve minutes to take in into extra time, and we were never going to win from there.

I think we were the first/only team to finish second in the league not to go up automatically ? It was when the league was reduced from 22 teams. The other downside of missing promtion was that we sold our best players. Following season we only just stayed up, and were relegated the next season.

Now I know why we lost, it was you being there.:angry:

Hence why the 106 team of 2005/6 were so special. Pieman's brother was a huge part of that team.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glen Little is Piemans brother ?! 

I worked with a massive Reading fan and he was distraught that day - had to take a week of work 

Spoke to him after you got promoted years later and he also took a week off work after  

Varying reasons for each holiday


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Good result, but seems like a very dodgy home team penalty. Doesn't look like any team is going to run away with the league.
		
Click to expand...

even with our unbeaten run we arent putting any distance between us and the rest ,too many draws.


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Glen Little is Piemans brother ?!
		
Click to expand...

 He is.:thup: Reading legend, and voted into our best ever team. He also got goal of the season. Blakey as the fans like to call him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			He is.:thup: Reading legend, and voted into our best ever team. He also got goal of the season. Blakey as the fans like to call him.

Click to expand...

Blimey - that's something new learned today :thup:

Good honest solid player from what I can remember


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - that's something new learned today :thup:

Good honest solid player from what I can remember
		
Click to expand...

 Really tricky right winger, despite being well over six foot. Best crosser of a ball I have seen at Reading. He could chip the ball up from the goal liine like one of Phil Mickleson's flop shots.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Really tricky right winger, despite being well over six foot. Best crosser of a ball I have seen at Reading. He could chip the ball up from the goal liine like one of Phil Mickleson's flop shots.
		
Click to expand...

Was he on the opposite wing to Hunt ?


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was he on the opposite wing to Hunt ?
		
Click to expand...

 Convey played left wing, and Hunt was back up left wing. Took the position when we got promoted, and Convey lost his form


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Convey played left wing, and Hunt was back up left wing. Took the position when we got promoted, and Convey lost his form
		
Click to expand...

Convey - ? American player ?


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Convey - ? American player ?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, he had a brilliant season, but just didn't take his form into the Premiership. Probably the only player in the team that didn't. Hunt took his place, and despite a lot less talent, made a decent fist of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Yes, he had a brilliant season, but just didn't take his form into the Premiership. Probably the only player in the team that didn't. Hunt took his place, and despite a lot less talent, made a decent fist of it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can remember there was a lot of talk about Convey but can't remember him in the Prem 

Just had a look at the squad and it's full of very talented players


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2015)

richart said:



			Yes, he had a brilliant season, but just didn't take his form into the Premiership. Probably the only player in the team that didn't. Hunt took his place, and despite a lot less talent, made a decent fist of it.
		
Click to expand...

Went back to the US and did OK. Loads of caps for the national side. Why didn't he take the form to the Premiership


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Went back to the US and did OK. Loads of caps for the national side. Why didn't he take the form to the Premiership
		
Click to expand...

 He was quite light weight, and though he was quick, so were the defenders he came up against in the Premier league. He was not as good defensively as Stephen Hunt. 

Scored one of our great goals in the Championship, when he ran from just outside his own box to score against Millwall.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2015)

The Mighty Boro had 21 shots on goal yesterday, and couldn't score. Same old, same old Boro... mind you, Birmingham played well, and could have stolen it at the death.

Poor play by Nugent getting sent off, violent conduct. Cynically, I wonder if he did it to get Christmas off? Surely a professional of that many years experience should know better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The Mighty Boro had 21 shots on goal yesterday, and couldn't score. Same old, same old Boro... mind you, Birmingham played well, and could have stolen it at the death.

Poor play by Nugent getting sent off, violent conduct. Cynically, I wonder if he did it to get Christmas off? Surely a professional of that many years experience should know better.
		
Click to expand...

Pro's have been known too (and admitted after they've finished). He's been around enough to have known better yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2015)

Check out the Huddersfield goal from tonight. Some strike


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 15, 2015)

well thats yet another bloody draw .talk about snatching a draw from a win ,2-0 and coasting all be it to a very spirited QPR ,and then all the wheels fall off. what the hell Dunk was playing at with that tackle god only knows, put us right under the hammer and we paid for it.
 and then at the end could have lost it .a shot that brushed the outside of the post. 

boro are gonna take us apart saturday.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 15, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well thats yet another bloody draw .talk about snatching a draw from a win ,2-0 and coasting all be it to a very spirited QPR ,and then all the wheels fall off. what the hell Dunk was playing at with that tackle god only knows, put us right under the hammer and we paid for it.
 and then at the end could have lost it .a shot that brushed the outside of the post. 

*boro are gonna take us apart saturday*.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so. But we're winning ugly at present.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 15, 2015)

should be a good game Hobbit ,televised as well.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well thats yet another bloody draw .talk about snatching a draw from a win ,2-0 and coasting all be it to a very spirited QPR ,and then all the wheels fall off. what the hell Dunk was playing at with that tackle god only knows, put us right under the hammer and we paid for it.
 and then at the end could have lost it .*a shot that brushed the outside of the post. *

boro are gonna take us apart saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Keeper was properly rooted to the spot, watching the ball from his armchair! Some strike that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2015)

Another home defeat and so the game at Bolton on Saturday has all the makings of a relegation six pointer. Game by game Fulham are edging closer to a relegation scrap. Bring on League 1


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2015)

Not expecting much at Hull tonight.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 16, 2015)

this league is as tight as its ever been ,any team in the top half could get promoted this year. and the way QPR  played last night they could well be one of them .looks like JFH  has got them believing in themselves .
Fulham on the other hand .............................


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2015)

The goal was like watching Brazil.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2015)

richart said:



			The goal was like watching Brazil.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lovely move and such a sweet finish

Can't believe the Hull fans were booing at half time ?!? Is it that fickle now football


----------



## Rooter (Dec 16, 2015)

richart said:



			The goal was like watching Brazil.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was a cracking goal! Not sure about Brazil... Alan Brazil maybe...


----------



## rickg (Dec 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Check out the Huddersfield goal from tonight. Some strike
		
Click to expand...

The lad's on loan from Boro.......wonder how much they want


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2015)

Well the big news on the managerial front today is Brian is back.:whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Well the big news on the managerial front today is Brian is back.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no I'm not!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Well the big news on the managerial front today is Brian is back.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Eventually. Not a popular move from the fans in the hospital I spoke to.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2015)

hey homie give jose a bell tell him you know a club looking for a manager.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 17, 2015)

Sold our best centre half and we wonder why we're awful at the back. Pathetic wolves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2015)

The poacher said:



			hey homie give jose a bell tell him you know a club looking for a manager.
		
Click to expand...

https://uk.sports.yahoo.com/news/fulham-prepared-wait-guardiola-115015046.html?cmp=ukfb


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2015)

love it homie ,players staying up late to play with their playstations.lol.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2015)

big day at the top today,the mighty SEAGULLS taking on the team from oop norf called the Boro.
its gonna be good.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2015)

The poacher said:



			big day at the top today,the mighty SEAGULLS taking on the team from oop norf called the Boro.
its gonna be good.
		
Click to expand...

 Boro don't travel well down South. Even we beat them.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2015)

can i have your assurance that we can Rich.


----------



## john0 (Dec 19, 2015)

The poacher said:



			can i have your assurance that we can Rich.
		
Click to expand...

Once we go ahead we don't lose &#128512;







Usually!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2015)

love the footnote lol.


----------



## john0 (Dec 19, 2015)

Deffo don't lose when 2 ahead &#128512;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2015)

john0 said:



			Deffo don't lose when 2 ahead &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

what about 3-0.


----------



## john0 (Dec 19, 2015)

The poacher said:



			what about 3-0.

Click to expand...

More chance of Chelsea winning the premier league!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2015)

The poacher said:



			well thats yet another bloody draw .talk about snatching a draw from a win ,2-0 and coasting all be it to a very spirited QPR ,and then all the wheels fall off. what the hell Dunk was playing at with that tackle god only knows, put us right under the hammer and we paid for it.
 and then at the end could have lost it .a shot that brushed the outside of the post. 

*boro are gonna take us apart saturday.*

Click to expand...

just call me a prophet.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2015)

The poacher said:



			just call me a prophet.
		
Click to expand...

Well predicted Prophet!

I got through the door, after driving down from Aberdeen just as the final whistle. Missed the whole match on TV, but had it on the radio. Brilliant result!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2015)

we were never in it mate ,we looked a very tired side to be honest.pretty much the same at QPR midweek.
still at least the monkey of being unbeaten has been lifted. well played boro you deserved it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2015)

I watched it at the club, for a top of the table clash and being away, there was only 1 winner, very convincing result & performance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Well predicted Prophet!

I got through the door, after driving down from Aberdeen just as the final whistle. Missed the whole match on TV, but had it on the radio. Brilliant result!!
		
Click to expand...

Great win Bri.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

Great result for Boro. Looks like we escaped with a point at Bolton


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2015)

:whoo: A win. Best football we have played all season in the second half against a decent Rovers team. McDermott's team talk at half time, and a substitution made a huge difference. Played to feet rather than hoof ball.

Goal in the first half was not bad. McDermott got a great reception from the crowd. Think Homer is working with Aldershot fans.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			:whoo: A win. Best football we have played all season in the second half against a decent Rovers team. McDermott's team talk at half time, and a substitution made a huge difference. Played to feet rather than hoof ball.

Goal in the first half was not bad. McDermott got a great reception from the crowd. Think Homer is working with Aldershot fans.

Click to expand...

Funny enough I was drinking with an Aldershot fan at lunchtime. 1-0 against a fellow mid-table side is a decent side but hardly promotion form just yet. You'll be telling us McDermott is the saviour next. Does he have any German relatives?


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Funny enough I was drinking with an Aldershot fan at lunchtime. 1-0 against a fellow mid-table side is a decent side but hardly promotion form just yet. You'll be telling us McDermott is the saviour next. Does he have any German relatives?
		
Click to expand...

Blackburn were unbeaten in eight going into the game, and we had lost last four, so a good result.  Four points off the play offs so still in with a shout.

Not going to let this thread go the way of the Premier League one, where everyone just seems to slag off supporters of other teams. Happy to talk football with true fans, but sly digs at Liverpool or other Premier league teams have no relevance on this thread.

Now the likes of Fulham are obviously fair game. Still looking for a new manager ? Why don't you go our route and get an old manager back. Wonder what Felix is doing these days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Blackburn were unbeaten in eight going into the game, and we had lost last four, so a good result.  Four points off the play offs so still in with a shout.

Not going to let this thread go the way of the Premier League one, where everyone just seems to slag off supporters of other teams. Happy to talk football with true fans, but sly digs at Liverpool or other Premier league teams have no relevance on this thread.

Now the likes of Fulham are obviously fair game. Still looking for a new manager ? Why don't you go our route and get an old manager back. Wonder what Felix is doing these days.

Click to expand...

If Felix came back I'd start supporting Bracknell Town... or Reading


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2015)

A quick shout out for Woking.
Played away against a team above them and come away with a fabulous 5-1 win.
That's four wins in five since putting the whole squad up for loan ..................... marvelous.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			:whoo: A win. Best football we have played all season in the second half against a decent Rovers team. McDermott's team talk at half time, and a substitution made a huge difference. Played to feet rather than hoof ball.

Goal in the first half was not bad. McDermott got a great reception from the crowd. Think Homer is working with Aldershot fans.

Click to expand...

One of the guys in the swindle is a Reading fan - he was buzzing today as he left


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Slime said:



			A quick shout out for Woking.
Played away against a team above them and come away with a fabulous 5-1 win.
That's four wins in five since putting the whole squad up for loan ..................... marvelous.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Good result. Not far off the play offs but games played compared to some around them one or two more. If they can keep the form going..could be there or thereabouts


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One of the guys in the swindle is a Reading fan - he was buzzing today as he left
		
Click to expand...

 Different atmosphere in the ground today. Crowd right behind the players, and we had a plan B. Vydra substituted at half time, as whilst his movement is good, and he works hard, he just doesn't hold up the ball well enough.

William's goal was a stunner, and nearly as good as Blackman's at Hull. I can see why Rhodes scores so many goals, his movement inside the box is great, but outside the box he doesn't get involved at all. Looks slow and has a lazy style.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Different atmosphere in the ground today. Crowd right behind the players, and we had a plan B. Vydra substituted at half time, as whilst his movement is good, and he works hard, he just doesn't hold up the ball well enough.

William's goal was a stunner, and nearly as good as Blackman's at Hull. I can see why Rhodes scores so many goals, his movement inside the box is great, but outside the box he doesn't get involved at all. Looks slow and has a lazy style.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck for the rest of the season then mate - hopefully you can sneak into the playoffs :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Different atmosphere in the ground today. Crowd right behind the players, and we had a plan B. Vydra substituted at half time, as whilst his movement is good, and he works hard, he just doesn't hold up the ball well enough.

William's goal was a stunner, and nearly as good as Blackman's at Hull. I can see why Rhodes scores so many goals, his movement inside the box is great, but outside the box he doesn't get involved at all. Looks slow and has a lazy style.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of players have a lazy style. Berbatov a classic example. Glad it's a good start for Reading and there will be some happy people at work tomorrow.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lots of players have a lazy style. Berbatov a classic example. Glad it's a good start for Reading and there will be some happy people at work tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I was being polite about 'lazy style'. Seen him play three or four times against us, and I reckon he has touched the ball less than ten times a game. Can see why no Premier League team has taken a chance on him, though his scoring record is easily the best outside the Premier League over a number of years. If you played up front with him you would be knackered at the end of a game doing all his running.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			I was being polite about 'lazy style'. Seen him play three or four times against us, and I reckon he has touched the ball less than ten times a game. Can see why no Premier League team has taken a chance on him, though his scoring record is easily the best outside the Premier League over a number of years. If you played up front with him you would be knackered at the end of a game doing all his running.
		
Click to expand...

I can see your point and in the PL you can't have passengers. Do you think McDermott coming back is a good move?


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I can see your point and in the PL you can't have passengers. Do you think McDermott coming back is a good move?
		
Click to expand...

 Definitely. Knows the Club, signed quite a few of the players, and has a great record with us in the Championship. The players will play for him, and we were much more of a team today, rather than a bunch of individuals. If he can get Sa and Vydra to play together, then we will get goals. If not then we will be very reliant on Blackman, and he could go in January.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Definitely. Knows the Club, signed quite a few of the players, and has a great record with us in the Championship. The players will play for him, and we were much more of a team today, rather than a bunch of individuals. If he can get Sa and Vydra to play together, then we will get goals. If not then we will be very reliant on Blackman, and he could go in January.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it works for you. At least you have a recognised manager!


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope it works for you. At least you have a recognised manager!
		
Click to expand...

 Are Fulham having a problem finding a suitable manager, because they are being too fussy or is it that no one wants the job. If it goes on too long you could be in the bottom three with Charlton.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Are Fulham having a problem finding a suitable manager, because they are being too fussy or is it that no one wants the job. If it goes on too long you could be in the bottom three with Charlton.

Click to expand...

Think we'll be in a relegation battle. No idea why we can't appoint


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think we'll be in a relegation battle. No idea why we can't appoint
		
Click to expand...

ask chelsea for the special ones number.
he has said he didnt want to be seen at any top games :lol:


----------



## Grogger (Dec 21, 2015)

Won thanks to an own goal against 10 man Preston!! Reached the the dizzy heights of 13th. 

My head is killing!! Worth it though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2015)

The poacher said:



			ask chelsea for the special ones number.
he has said he didnt want to be seen at any top games :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Think we're holding out for Pep


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

C'mon Fulham!

boro having a day off


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

yet another bloody draw for Brighton,we are going to struggle very soon if we dont start winning a few games ,
 c`mon Fulham


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			C'mon Fulham!

boro having a day off
		
Click to expand...

Derby one up thanks to an own goal by Fulham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Derby one up thanks to an own goal by Fulham
		
Click to expand...

We keep on giving


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2015)

make that two now.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2015)

Just heard my neighbour scream out as Coventry score late &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2015)

The poacher said:



			make that two now.
		
Click to expand...

The gifts keep on coming. No wonder we have a reputation as a friendly club


----------



## rickg (Dec 26, 2015)

Will take 3-0 thank you very much


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 28, 2015)

Another very ugly win. Could have been three up easily in the first ten minutes. Lost the second half on points but managed to hang on to win 1-0. Derby on Saturday will be a real eye opener.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2015)

Bugger, thought we were the stronger team after 30 minutes onwards but the damage was already done. Boro do have some good players in key areas which showed, like that big lad at the back who had a blinder.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 29, 2015)

Cellino has banned sky from Elland Road, allegedly. 

Just when things were starting to turn around for us the petulant child strikes again.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Cellino has banned sky from Elland Road, allegedly. 

Just when things were starting to turn around for us the petulant child strikes again.
		
Click to expand...

Pity you didn't hang on for the win but at least the draw kept Derby below the Boro


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 29, 2015)

well the mighty have fallen yet again .
this time at home to the tractor boys .lets hope the new year can be a bit better.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Pity you didn't hang on for the win but at least the draw kept Derby below the Boro
		
Click to expand...

Was gutted when they equalised and even more annoyed that it was Tom Ince that scored!! :angry:

After all that went on yesterday with Sky not being allowed in we put in a solid performance. We'll certainly miss Byram when he goes next month. We'll need to strengthen but doubt Cellino will spend much.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2015)

The Fulham revolution has started. Granted it was Rotherham who are having an even more miserable season than us but it has to beging at some point. All we need to do is hold onto Dembele and McCormack and we're laughing. OK - we're doomed....again as both will be off I fear


----------



## Grogger (Dec 31, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Fulham revolution has started. Granted it was Rotherham who are having an even more miserable season than us but it has to beging at some point. All we need to do is hold onto Dembele and McCormack and we're laughing. OK - we're doomed....again as both will be off I fear
		
Click to expand...

Great result Homer! Was it down to the new manager effect or just playing Rotherham? 

I miss McCormack so much!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Great result Homer! Was it down to the new manager effect or just playing Rotherham? 

I miss McCormack so much!!
		
Click to expand...

Think we were lucky to be playing a poor Rotherham side (sorry Rotherham fans) and so the manager had an easy(ish) game but he has a lot of work to do and if we lose Dembele and McCromack we'll be a very weak team. I think it was a bit of new manager syndrome and playing a bad team. Not reading too much into the one game


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2015)

i think McCormack would fit very nicely at Brighton ,and we really need a decent striker.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 1, 2016)

Well we completely deserved those three points.............


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2016)

Just need a Boro win against Derby tomorrow (touchwood) to open a wee gap between first and third. C'mon Boro!


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Just need a Boro win against Derby tomorrow (touchwood) to open a wee gap between first and third. C'mon Boro!
		
Click to expand...

 Just need to get three points against Bristol City tomorrow, and we will open up a nice gap from the bottom three.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2016)

just need a win

  last six games has seen us gain a whole three points.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2016)

if Brighton dont buy a striker soon they wont be challenging for a top six place let alone automatic promotion.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2016)

The poacher said:



			if Brighton dont buy a striker soon they wont be challenging for a top six place let alone automatic promotion.
		
Click to expand...

Thought they had Zamora and his zimmer frame! Hands of McCormack


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2016)

Bobby needs a target man to lay it off for him .someone who knows his game and is prepared to play for him .
much like Toshack did for Keegan and vice  versa.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2016)

New manager syndrome lasted a single game. Jokanovic out :rofl::rofl:


----------



## john0 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice gap at the top of the table now with a game in hand


----------



## la_lucha (Jan 2, 2016)

5-0 to the sky blues. Get in!! We haven't had a season like this in my lifetime.


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2016)

Injury time winner.:whoo: Even sweeter that Bristol thought they had scored a minute before, but off side, and we go up the other end and score a decent winner.:thup:

Vydra is having a mare. Could have had five, but his work rate was brilliant, and it was his tackling back that won the ball for the winning goal. Still not sure if we are looking up the table or down.


----------



## rickg (Jan 2, 2016)

2-0 away...get in the Terriers


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2016)

And Woking win ........................... again!
This time a 2-1 local derby win against Aldershot.
The only way is up!


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2016)

Blackman gone to Derby. That should help our goal scoring.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Blackman gone to Derby. That should help our goal scoring. 

Click to expand...

Just saw that, was it a transfer that was expected?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just saw that, was it a transfer that was expected?
		
Click to expand...

He'd been to Hillsborough first but they couldn't agree terms or summat. Think we dodged a bullet there


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Just saw that, was it a transfer that was expected?
		
Click to expand...

 Out of contract in six months, and wouldn't sign a new one, so expected. Â£2.5 million is good money for a player that could have gone for a fraction of that a the start of the season. Only this season has he played well. Great left foot, but not a great attitude it seems. Likes a sulk, and think he had a fall out with McDermott.

Hopefully we will use the money on a new striker, otherwise we will fall further down the league.


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			He'd been to Hillsborough first but they couldn't agree terms or summat. Think we dodged a bullet there 

Click to expand...

 You did, ex Blade.


----------



## rickg (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't believe it!!!! Reading must have scored in the 91st minute, then we go and equalise in the 92nd!

Ok slight exaggeration, they scored in the 87th.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2016)

As predicted, another FA cup dream dashed at the earliest opportunity


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2016)

Seven wins in nine games sees Woking just one point off a play-off position after a solid 3-1 victory at Wrexham!


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2016)

rickg said:



			Don't believe it!!!! Reading must have scored in the 91st minute, then we go and equalise in the 92nd!

Ok slight exaggeration, they scored in the 87th.
		
Click to expand...

 Dodgy last minute penalty. Oh well at least my tenner is safe for another week.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 9, 2016)

Boro beaten 1-2 by Burnley, and over the moon with the result. Being out of the cup means less games to get injured in, or pick up yellow/red cards, or just run out of steam.


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2016)

On the road to Wembley again.:whoo: Two home games against teams below us in the league. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2016)

richart said:



			On the road to Wembley again.:whoo: Two home games against teams below us in the league. What could possibly go wrong.

Click to expand...

Wouldn't know. Another year another early exit for Fulham nil. Mind you a home replay to get through yet, but like you say what can possibly go wrong


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wouldn't know. Another year another early exit for Fulham nil. Mind you a home replay to get through yet, but like you say what can possibly go wrong
		
Click to expand...

 Tickets for reply bought, Â£10 not bad and a fiver for my daughter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2016)

Another defeat. Time for a new manager


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2016)

Decent performance against Derby. Sounds like we should have won.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 12, 2016)

Yet another ugly win for the Boro. Not sure it's the prettiest football recently but it is proving to be effective. Reminds me of Jack Charlton's Boro side of the 70's.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another defeat. Time for a new manager
		
Click to expand...

Listened on the radio, sounded a fairly even game.


----------



## rickg (Jan 12, 2016)

Only 5-0 for us tonight.....be afraid Richart, be very afraid!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2016)

its just getting worse .2-0 to rotherham now ,.
we need help .


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2016)

The poacher said:



			its just getting worse .2-0 to rotherham now ,.
we need help .
		
Click to expand...

You need a striker more badly than we do.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 13, 2016)

richart said:



			You need a striker more badly than we do.
		
Click to expand...


its looking pretty grim at the moment ,not sure about this froggy they have signed ,never been impressed by any french players commitment other than Cantona.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

Bobby to the rescue ,1-0 over Blackburn to hopefully stem the tide of bad results.
 some well good results all round for  Brighton with the mighty Boro getting beat ,and Derby getting hammered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2016)

Happy with the draw away. Scored 88 minutes too soon really but a points a point. Could be worse. I could support Charlton. Not their greatest week


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2016)

i think you are well involved in the relegation battle now homer,it would be a shame if Fulham did go down.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Happy with the draw away. Scored 88 minutes too soon really but a points a point. Could be worse. I could support Charlton. Not their greatest week
		
Click to expand...

Three very tough games coming up. You're going to need some help........... Our The Samaritans


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Three very tough games coming up. You're going to need some help........... Our The Samaritans
		
Click to expand...

Use to disappointment so three more defeats won't be a surprise. As long as we can do enough to stay up that'll do me. Despite protestations from the club I can't see Dembele and McCormack staying in which case I fear Samaritans will be x directory when I need them


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2016)

With Liverpool announcing a new 5 year deal for Simon Mignolet and the barrage of criticism of him on the "Liverpool thread" is there any chance of making room in here for the possibility of Mignolet causing Liverpool's relegation next season??

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			With Liverpool announcing a new 5 year deal for Simon Mignolet and the barrage of criticism of him on the "Liverpool thread" is there any chance of making room in here for the possibility of Mignolet causing Liverpool's relegation next season??

:lol::lol::lol:
		
Click to expand...

 Clear off you trouble maker.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Clear off you trouble maker.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble maker - me ??


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Trouble maker - me ??
		
Click to expand...

Still not too late for you to be joining us next season.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Still not too late for you to be joining us next season.

Click to expand...

I'd certainly feel at home!


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

Just going to get ready for tonights game. Might be tad chilly tonight. Now where are my M & S thermals ?


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Just going to get ready for tonights game. Might be tad chilly tonight. Now where are my M & S thermals ?
		
Click to expand...

We wos robbed guv!!! 2-0 up away from home after 15 mins, then a stupid sending off and the game turned on its head.......
At least HFH is Â£10 better off!!


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			We wos robbed guv!!! 2-0 up away from home after 15 mins, then a stupid sending off and the game turned on its head.......
At least HFH is Â£10 better off!!
		
Click to expand...

 Just back and starting to thaw out. Huddersfield were as good as I have seen at the Mad Stad this season in the first half hour. We could have been four down. Sending off completely turned the game around. Scored from the free kick, and then it was very one sided. Terriers still hit the woodwork though when we were 3-2 up. Hopefully Vydra's hatrick will give him some much needed confidence in front of goal. 

Same bet next season when we get drawn together again Rick ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Just back and starting to thaw out. Huddersfield were as good as I have seen at the Mad Stad this season in the first half hour. We could have been four down. Sending off completely turned the game around. Scored from the free kick, and then it was very one sided. Terriers still hit the woodwork though when we were 3-2 up. Hopefully Vydra's hatrick will give him some much needed confidence in front of goal. 

Same bet next season when we get drawn together again Rick ?

Click to expand...

Seem no highlights, was it a straight red and justified?


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

Fish said:



			Seem no highlights, was it a straight red and justified?
		
Click to expand...

:mmm: 50/50 . Straight red.

Looked harsh as there were two defenders level with striker but they were a few yards away. If he had run into the box they may have covered, but if he had taken the shot on early from the edge of the box it was just the keeper to beat. Vydra is quick so not sure if Ref takes that into account. If it had been Robson Kanu their whole defence would have been able to get back and tackle him.


----------



## rickg (Jan 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Just back and starting to thaw out. Huddersfield were as good as I have seen at the Mad Stad this season in the first half hour. We could have been four down. Sending off completely turned the game around. Scored from the free kick, and then it was very one sided. Terriers still hit the woodwork though when we were 3-2 up. Hopefully Vydra's hatrick will give him some much needed confidence in front of goal. 

Same bet next season when we get drawn together again Rick ?

Click to expand...

At least it lets us concentrate on the league 
have to say, we are playing increasingly more exciting football since Wagner arrived.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			At least it lets us concentrate on the league 
have to say, we are playing increasingly more exciting football since Wagner arrived.
		
Click to expand...

 You were very good up to the sending off. Pressing the ball high up the pitch, and getting men forward into the box in numbers. I said to Sophie that we will struggle with Wells. Quick small attackers are a mare for our huge slow defenders. Wells missed a one on one, keeper actually made a great save when it looked like he would foul Wells and get sent off. That would have been 3-0 and probably game over. I have never seen a game change so much through one foul. A foul that made no difference as we scored direct from the freekick.


----------



## rickg (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			You were very good up to the sending off. Pressing the ball high up the pitch, and getting men forward into the box in numbers. I said to Sophie that we will struggle with Wells. Quick small attackers are a mare for our huge slow defenders. Wells missed a one on one, keeper actually made a great save when it looked like he would foul Wells and get sent off. That would have been 3-0 and probably game over. I have never seen a game change so much through one foul. A foul that made no difference as we scored direct from the freekick.
		
Click to expand...

I nearly came to watch it tonight as I was in Bournemouth earlier and drove back early afternoon.......sounds like I missed a bit of a thriller.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 23, 2016)

Go on the FOREST.....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 23, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Go on the FOREST.....     

Click to expand...


thought you might drop a word or two in here today.lol.
 Brighton back to winning ways again ,back up to third for a few hours.

Oh dear Homer ,your boys beaten again ,not looking good for them .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2016)

The poacher said:



			thought you might drop a word or two in here today.lol.
 Brighton back to winning ways again ,back up to third for a few hours.

Oh dear Homer ,your boys beaten again ,not looking good for them .
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it was to a strong Hull side I think will be going up by right so not too upset. I will be worried once McCormack and Dembele bugger off this week


----------



## Midnight (Jan 23, 2016)

The poacher said:



			thought you might drop a word or two in here today.lol.
 Brighton back to winning ways again ,back up to third for a few hours.

Oh dear Homer ,your boys beaten again ,not looking good for them .
		
Click to expand...


Mate, with the injuries and how we have been most of the season I am over the moon. To beat a team who I believe will get automatic promotion this season is really good for us.

How are you fixing up mate ? Any timescale for when I can whoop your ass on the course mate ?


----------



## rickg (Jan 23, 2016)

Another sending off for the Terriers....that's 2 games running now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 23, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Mate, with the injuries and how we have been most of the season I am over the moon. To beat a team who I believe will get automatic promotion this season is really good for us.

How are you fixing up mate ? Any timescale for when I can whoop your ass on the course mate ?
		
Click to expand...


  had an ultra scan last week ,im now waiting to hear the results of it on feb 8th as that is when i see the consultant. personally i think i will be signed off for another couple of months yet as im still unable to walk without a limp and cant put any weight on the leg if its bent at all, straight i can can take full weight.
  will let you know when im ready to take your pound mate.


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

Just heard that Charlton are selling all their tickets for the Reading game at Â£5. They are hoping for a crowd of 25,000 plus. I am sure we will sell out our 3,000.:thup: Really looking forward to the game.

We are doing something similar for our game at home to Rotherham. Â£10 adults, Â£5 under 25's. Our ticket prices for all our FA Cup ties are Â£10 and Â£5 as well. Should be a decent crowd for the 4th round against Walsall.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 27, 2016)

richart said:



			We are doing something similar for our game at home to Rotherham. Â£10 adults, Â£5 under 25's. Our ticket prices for all our FA Cup ties are Â£10 and Â£5 as well. Should be a decent crowd for the 4th round against Walsall.
		
Click to expand...

Might have to make my annual visit! My lad went to the Shef game last week with his mate (and his season ticket holding dad!) and loved it! Both teams won apparently, oh to be 6 again have that outlook on life!


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Might have to make my annual visit! My lad went to the Shef game last week with his mate (and his season ticket holding dad!) and loved it! Both teams won apparently, oh to be 6 again have that outlook on life!
		
Click to expand...

 It was a decent game. Hope your boy is not going to be a Wednesday fan.

If you do go make sure you eat and drink on the concourse outside the ground. Food, especially chips and sausages, and beer much better than inside.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Our ticket prices for all our FA Cup ties are Â£10 and Â£5 as well. Should be a decent crowd for the 4th round against Walsall.
		
Click to expand...

Â£10/Â£5 deals are such a good idea for clubs, makes it so easy for all the occasional fans to decide to go and to bring the kids too. Would Reading stick to that price if you win and then draw one of the really big boys in the 5th round?

Oxford have stuck with league prices for the visits of Swansea and Blackburn, which is fair enough I think, and have completely sold out both times. Â£10/Â£5 for Millwall next Tuesday though!


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Â£10/Â£5 deals are such a good idea for clubs, makes it so easy for all the occasional fans to decide to go and to bring the kids too. Would Reading stick to that price if you win and then draw one of the really big boys in the 5th round?

Oxford have stuck with league prices for the visits of Swansea and Blackburn, which is fair enough I think, and have completely sold out both times. Â£10/Â£5 for Millwall next Tuesday though!
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure, as this is the first time we have been drawn at home for years. Just charge the away supporters full price perhaps. Imagine if it was a big team like Leicester it would be full price, but a bottom half of the table team like Chelsea half price.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure, as this is the first time we have been drawn at home for years. Just charge the away supporters full price perhaps. Imagine if it was a big team like Leicester it would be full price, but a bottom half of the table team like Chelsea half price.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## john0 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks like Boro have just agreed a fee for Jordan Rhodes, hopefully he'll be the goal scorer we need to fire us to promotion


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 29, 2016)

john0 said:



			Looks like Boro have just agreed a fee for Jordan Rhodes, hopefully he'll be the goal scorer we need to fire us to promotion
		
Click to expand...

And he's travelled to Boro for a medical, not gone to Oxford for their cup tie. Fingers crossed West Ham don't pinch him.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And he's travelled to Boro for a medical, not gone to Oxford for their cup tie. Fingers crossed West Ham don't pinch him.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent timing! He spent a month on loan with us a few years ago when he was just a kid and even then stood out as a talent, I wasn't really looking forward to his return tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure, as this is the first time we have been drawn at home for years. Just charge the away supporters full price perhaps. Imagine if it was a big team like Leicester it would be full price, but a bottom half of the table team like Chelsea half price.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;

More home (closet) fans always attend their ground when Chelsea are on the road and in town, usually loads of empty seats before until the Super Blues arrive in town &#128521;&#128526;

I wonder how many Championship & below teams will get past sterner opposition over the weekend, for some of them this weekend is their Wembly final &#128540;


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I wonder how many Championship & below teams will get past sterner opposition over the weekend, for some of them this weekend is their Wembly final &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Yes the 4th round is really our Wembley final. Now lets think, oh yes we got to the semi final last year. I suppose you didn't take any interest in the Cup after getting knocked out at home to the mighty Bradford City.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

richart said:



			Yes the 4th round is really our Wembley final. Now lets think, oh yes we got to the semi final last year. I suppose you didn't take any interest in the Cup after getting knocked out at home to the mighty Bradford City.

Click to expand...

Hmm, I'll answer in a particular style not seen at present. 

Where did I say everyone or referred to Reading, I clearly stated "some" so let's not get all protective hey &#128540;


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'll answer in a particular style not seen at present. 

Where did I say everyone or referred to Reading, I clearly stated "some" so let's not get all protective hey &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Did you Google that?:ears:


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Did you Google that?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I had to Google to see where Reading was &#128514;&#128514;&#128540;&#128077;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			I had to Google to see where Reading was &#62978;&#62978;&#63004;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

berkshire isnt it?


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'll answer in a particular style not seen at present. 

Where did I say everyone or referred to Reading, I clearly stated "some" so let's not get all protective hey &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

you mentioned Championship teams, and for some of them this weekend being their Wembley final. A tad patronising.:mmm:

Good win today, against a decent Walsall team. hope the Walsall keeper is ok, nasty looking injury.11 goals scored in two rounds so far. Now for another home draw in the next round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2016)

Decent win. Need to take that form back into the league regularly though.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

richart said:



			you mentioned Championship teams, and for some of them this weekend being their Wembley final. A tad patronising.:mmm:

Good win today, against a decent Walsall team. hope the Walsall keeper is ok, nasty looking injury.11 goals scored in two rounds so far. Now for another home draw in the next round.
		
Click to expand...

It's not patronising at all and today's results back that up, off the top of my head 4 of 5 fixtures that involved a PL team against a Championship team or lower all lost, fact!


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's not patronising at all and today's results back that up, off the top of my head 4 of 5 fixtures that involved a PL team against a Championship team or lower all lost, fact!
		
Click to expand...

The patronising bit is the fact you state that some Championship teams, would treat a win over a Premier League team as their Wembley Final. You seem to know a lot about how Championship teams/supporters think.

Anyway I am out, as I bow to your obvious greater football knowledge.


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

The poacher said:



			berkshire isnt it?
		
Click to expand...

 It is where a lot of Man Utd and Chelsea fans live :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 30, 2016)

Fantastic game at Broadhurst Park today.  FC United V Harrogate Town.
FC 3-0 Down after 36 Mins then Coming back to Win it 4-3.  :whoo:

Lost my voice and a sore neck after a full on Goon when the 4th went in. 
A cracking game all round and all for Â£9.


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Fantastic game at Broadhurst Park today.  FC United V Harrogate Town.
FC 3-0 Down after 36 Mins then Coming back to Win it 4-3.  :whoo:

Lost my voice and a sore neck after a full on Goon when the 4th went in. 
A cracking game all round and all for Â£9.
		
Click to expand...

 I remember years ago we were 3-0 down against Plymouth. Scored 4 in the last twenty minutes to win 4-3. huge number of supporters had left, and missed the comeback. I always stay to the bitter end.

Hard to beat a good comeback.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 30, 2016)

richart said:



			I remember years ago we were 3-0 down against Plymouth. Scored 4 in the last twenty minutes to win 4-3. huge number of supporters had left, and missed the comeback. I always stay to the bitter end.

Hard to beat a good comeback.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It had been a tight game even at 0-3 but we feared the worse with Harrogate being the Form team after beating top of the league 6-0 away last week. 

Your right though, you can't beat a good comeback. The 3000 there sounded like 20000, great scenes and a lot of relief at the final whistle.


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2016)

richart said:



			The patronising bit is the fact you state that some Championship teams, would treat a win over a Premier League team as their Wembley Final. You seem to know a lot about how Championship teams/supporters think.

Anyway I am out, as I bow to your obvious greater football knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

No I didnt, I clearly said that I wondered how many Championship teams and below would get past sterner opposition and then went on to say that for some it would be their Wembley day, nothing about winning, are you telling me that for Colchester it would not be like their Wembley day with an in form Spurs coming to town or for MK Dons having Chelsea come to town, yes there is history of FA Cup shocks but the odds on that just with those 2 soecific matches is very remote to say the least, so, it will be their Wembley day as the big boys are coming to town IMO. 

Now for just saying that you seem to think it's ok to be condescending and spout things like "I bow to your greater lnowledge blah blah blah" now that on the back of just my big team little team clash opinion is very rude and patronising IMO !


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			It had been a tight game even at 0-3 but we feared the worse with Harrogate being the Form team after beating top of the league 6-0 away last week. 

Your right though, you can't beat a good comeback. The 3000 there sounded like 20000, great scenes and a lot of relief at the final whistle. 

Click to expand...

I wasn't quite so happy when Arsenal came back from 4-0 down to beat us 7-5.

3000 is a pretty decent crowd.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2016)

Good home draw. We have a good record in the Cup against WBA recently. Peterborough are a bogey team, so WBA please.

As it is cliche time, I will come out with the 'our name is on the Cup' Might have to come back from Spain for the final though.:mmm:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2016)

Boro sign Rhodes from Blackburn, Kike from Athletico Bilboa and Ramirez from Southampton. Going to be an exciting run in, especially as other top teams have also strengthened their teams.* C'mon Boro!*


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2016)

We are just trying to hold on to players. Rumour Williams was going to Boro, and then Swansea showed interest. Fingers crossed he stays, as he is the only box to box player we have.

Not sure about Rhodes. Never seen him score against us, and doesn't offer a lot if he is not scoring. No real pace, and doesn't hold the ball up very well. Obviously can take a chance, but judging by how few games he gets for Scotland, they don't rate him. Will do well for Boro in the Championship, but not so sure if they go up he will do it in the Premier League.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 1, 2016)

richart said:



			We are just trying to hold on to players. Rumour Williams was going to Boro, and then Swansea showed interest. Fingers crossed he stays, as he is the only box to box player we have.

Not sure about Rhodes. Never seen him score against us, and doesn't offer a lot if he is not scoring. No real pace, and doesn't hold the ball up very well. Obviously can take a chance, but judging by how few games he gets for Scotland, they don't rate him. Will do well for Boro in the Championship, but not so sure if they go up he will do it in the Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

I think he gives the impression of being lazy, but with a record like that he's definitely doing something right. Agree with you that his lack of pace would let him down in the Prem.


----------



## rickg (Feb 1, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I think he gives the impression of being lazy, but with a record like that he's definitely doing something right. Agree with you that his lack of pace would let him down in the Prem.
		
Click to expand...

Ex Huddersfield.....he'd score for any team at any level.


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I think he gives the impression of being lazy, but with a record like that he's definitely doing something right. Agree with you that his lack of pace would let him down in the Prem.
		
Click to expand...

 Danny Murphy just said the same on BBC. Lack of pace and dosen't bring other players in to the game, but can score if given the chances. If he gets you into the Premier League he will be worth the transfer fee. Only played 13 games for Scotland, three goals. That would be the worry, especially as Scotland have not been blessed with great goal scorers in the last five years.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 2, 2016)

Terrible game at the weekend. We played rubbish, Blackburn had very obviously done their homework and were just too good, Rhodes or no Rhodes. Little annoying as they didn't appear to be a great team, our performance from the previous round would have been more than enough. 

Tonight though ... Get in there Oxford! It seems that Que sera, sera, whatever will be will be ... 

Off to Wemberlee! Might be the tinpot trophy but it's strange how little that counts for when you find a day out is on the cards. And we do have a 100% record at that venue!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 4, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Terrible game at the weekend. We played rubbish, Blackburn had very obviously done their homework and were just too good, Rhodes or no Rhodes. Little annoying as they didn't appear to be a great team, our performance from the previous round would have been more than enough. 

Tonight though ... Get in there Oxford! It seems that Que sera, sera, whatever will be will be ... 

Off to Wemberlee! Might be the tinpot trophy but it's strange how little that counts for when you find a day out is on the cards. And we do have a 100% record at that venue!
		
Click to expand...

So are there any Tykes fans on here?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 5, 2016)

3-0 against a brentford side that seemed to want it early doors but they eventually capitulated to the far superior side.
  it looks like Brighton have found a real gem in Anthony Knockaert ,full of running and could have had a hat trick tonight .if he stays fit we could pull it round and be fighting hard for a top two finish.
  Hull away will be huge.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 6, 2016)

c`mon Blackburn .
c`mon Fulham.
 c`mon Burnley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			c`mon Blackburn .
c`mon Fulham.
 c`mon Burnley
		
Click to expand...

No good relying on Fulham. We're rubbish


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2016)

Like a Phoenix rising from the flames


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Like a Phoenix rising from the flames 

Click to expand...

You could do it. Definitely more signs of life than the rubbish we have


----------



## Grogger (Feb 7, 2016)

Yesterday was easily the worst game of football I've ever seen. Steve Evans is still fat as well


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Feb 7, 2016)

Awful game, Forest were poor and Leeds were our normal Sh**e, I bet Taylor, Mowatt and Cooke are wishing they had followed Byram and got out. at best mid table side.. but will be there again on monday v Boro..MOT


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Yesterday was easily the worst game of football I've ever seen. Steve Evans is still fat as well
		
Click to expand...

 You should have been at Reading, it would have been worse. It was freezing, blowing a gale, and we got wet in the stand for the first time ever, even though we were 25 rows back.


----------



## Grogger (Feb 8, 2016)

LUFC 1972 said:



			Awful game, Forest were poor and Leeds were our normal Sh**e, I bet Taylor, Mowatt and Cooke are wishing they had followed Byram and got out. at best mid table side.. but will be there again on monday v Boro..MOT
		
Click to expand...

Was contemplating the Boro match on Monday but not worth me taking time off work. I want to stop going but I just can't seem to pull myself away from the misery and the circus for some reason? 

Went my with my dad for the first time in years as he's moved down south and he was genuinely gutted. He's seen it all from the Revie era, the 80's doldrums and the resurgence in the 90's and 00's but even he said that's the worst he's ever felt walking out of the ground. 

I'm literally the only person in my family who bothers going now.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Clement sacked at Derby, after all that money spent you'd think he'd have a chance to see it through?

Although I suppose it's early enough to halt the slide they're on.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 9, 2016)

LUFC 1972 said:



			Awful game, Forest were poor and Leeds were our normal Sh**e, I bet Taylor, Mowatt and Cooke are wishing they had followed Byram and got out. at best mid table side.. but will be there again on monday v Boro..MOT
		
Click to expand...

Nelson Oliveira has been a bloody revelation for us though! Inspired signing by Dougie...

13 games unbeaten now - which means we'll soon start to decline again and have a disappointing end to the season. 

Still, it's always nice to beat dirty Leeds! :whoo:


----------



## Midnight (Feb 9, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Nelson Oliveira has been a bloody revelation for us though! Inspired signing by Dougie...

13 games unbeaten now - which means we'll soon start to decline again and have a disappointing end to the season. 

Still, it's always nice to beat dirty Leeds! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he has to go back at the end of the season as nothing in play to buy him.
If we can get through this season we may 
Have a decent one next time mate.

But as you said always good to be beat dirty Leeds mate.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 9, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Unfortunately he has to go back at the end of the season as nothing in play to buy him.
If we can get through this season we may 
Have a decent one next time mate.

But as you said always good to be beat dirty Leeds mate.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, the embargo is killing us  But good that the scouts have done their work and bought a couple of decent guys in on loan - gutted we can't keep Nels though!


----------



## Midnight (Feb 9, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Aye, the embargo is killing us  But good that the scouts have done their work and bought a couple of decent guys in on loan - gutted we can't keep Nels though!
		
Click to expand...

He will be a loss but hopefully a fully fit Britt will bang them in. Be nice if we could keep hold of GG as well, but I am sure villa will want him back.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 10, 2016)

oooh Boro go top ,but only just injury time leveller gets them a point. lucky lucky.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2016)

The poacher said:



			oooh Boro go top ,but only just injury time leveller gets them a point. lucky lucky.
		
Click to expand...

10pts dropped in the last 4 league games. The ugly form that was scrapping wins through Dec & early Jan wasn't good, and now its relegation form. Just hope the new signings, like Rhodes, gets them back on winning ways.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			10pts dropped in the last 4 league games. The ugly form that was scrapping wins through Dec & early Jan wasn't good, and now its relegation form. Just hope the new signings, like Rhodes, gets them back on winning ways.
		
Click to expand...

   Brighton went through the same Brian ,hopefuly they are through the other side of it now ,Derby are having a slump as well ,next week its going to be Hulls turn as the seagulls are up there.


----------



## richart (Feb 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Good home draw. We have a good record in the Cup against WBA recently. Peterborough are a bogey team, so WBA please.
		
Click to expand...

Well done WBA. Didn't fancy playing Peterborough.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2016)

LEEDS fans have bought advertising space right outside Elland Road, and posted this..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2016)

Fish said:



LEEDS fans have bought advertising space right outside Elland Road, and posted this..


View attachment 18446

Click to expand...

Sadly the guy is so egocentric he'll not be the slightest bit bothered


----------



## Grogger (Feb 12, 2016)

Fish said:



LEEDS fans have bought advertising space right outside Elland Road, and posted this..


View attachment 18446

Click to expand...

Got taken down this afternoon. Club (Cellino) threatened legal action.

Great while it lasted though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Got taken down this afternoon. Club (Cellino) threatened legal action.

Great while it lasted though.
		
Click to expand...

They don't like it up 'em Mr Mainwaring


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2016)

What has happened to the real Fulham? 3-0 up away from home. 

Bet we lose 4-3!


----------



## Midnight (Feb 13, 2016)

Boo, the run is over. But the better team on the day won. Rick G you will enjoy the 2nd goal.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 13, 2016)

Brighton win a 5 goal thriller.Derby get done by a nobody Fulham have a rare day 
Hull win again .Burnley drag a draw with Reading .
yep thats the championship for you ,nobody knows whats going to happen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Brighton win a 5 goal thriller.Derby get done by a nobody Fulham have a rare day 
Hull win again .Burnley drag a draw with Reading .
yep thats the championship for you ,nobody knows whats going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Rare day? OK, not as many wins as we should have had but we've thumped QPR twice this season. If only we can play them every match. Based on that performance we should be knocking around the fringes of the play offs but too late for this year and to be honest we'll need to hold onto McCormack (possible) and Dembele (not a chance) to be in with a chance next season


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What has happened to the real Fulham? 3-0 up away from home. 

Bet we lose 4-3!
		
Click to expand...

That is what good coaching can do with a decent squad, we could have had 6 or 7 today. Cairney, McCormack and Dembele were brilliant and the rest weren't far behind.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2016)

Another freezing day at the Mad Stad. Point against Burnley not too bad considering our current form. Saving our goals for the Cup.

Saw something today I have never seen before. Burnley player dived for a penalty, and it all took off. Took the referee about five minutes to calm it all down. Burnley player meanwhile had put the ball on the spot, waiting to take the kick. One of our players kicked the ball away, and then kicked out the penalty spot. Huge divot, bigger than one of my fatted wedges. He was booked, and the Burnley player than tried to repair the spot without much luck judging by his kick being saved.

I remember years ago the spot being repainted at the Baseball ground, but never seen the spot being repaired after vandalism.

Interesting comment from Dyche, Burnley manager, saying none of his players would ever do that. Not so sure a manager can stop a player doing what he likes on the pitch. He didn't stop Joey Barton elbowing one of our players, or Andre Gray kicking out at another, and diving, but hey as long as your players don't  kick the penalty spot that is fine.:mmm:

Oh did I say it was bloody freezing (again)


----------



## rickg (Feb 13, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Boo, the run is over. But the better team on the day won. Rick G you will enjoy the 2nd goal.
		
Click to expand...

We need that win....will look forward to seeing the goal later tonight....:thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 14, 2016)

richart said:



			Another freezing day at the Mad Stad. Point against Burnley not too bad considering our current form. Saving our goals for the Cup.

Saw something today I have never seen before. Burnley player dived for a penalty, and it all took off. Took the referee about five minutes to calm it all down. Burnley player meanwhile had put the ball on the spot, waiting to take the kick. One of our players kicked the ball away, and then kicked out the penalty spot. Huge divot, bigger than one of my fatted wedges. He was booked, and the Burnley player than tried to repair the spot without much luck judging by his kick being saved.

I remember years ago the spot being repainted at the Baseball ground, but never seen the spot being repaired after vandalism.

Interesting comment from Dyche, Burnley manager, saying none of his players would ever do that. Not so sure a manager can stop a player doing what he likes on the pitch. He didn't stop Joey Barton elbowing one of our players, or Andre Gray kicking out at another, and diving, but hey as long as your players don't  kick the penalty spot that is fine.:mmm:

Oh did I say it was bloody freezing (again)
		
Click to expand...

I remember years ago at the Cottage they had to get the groundsman on the pitch to re-paint the penalty spot as no-on could see where it was. There was lots of pacing and measuring to work out where it should be and the whole thing seemed to take forever. Those were the days.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 14, 2016)

Football is crap. I hate football. In the words of my 6 year old son "why do we have to support such a rubbish team".


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 14, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football is crap. I hate football. In the words of my 6 year old son "why do we have to support such a rubbish team".
		
Click to expand...

It gets boring if you win every week....I imagine


----------



## chrisd (Feb 14, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football is crap. I hate football. In the words of my 6 year old son "why do we have to support such a rubbish team".
		
Click to expand...

Cos it's far better than picking the team that wins the PL the year you first watch a televised match and then pretend that you support them forever ..... even if you never go to their games!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football is crap. I hate football. In the words of my 6 year old son "why do we have to support such a rubbish team".
		
Click to expand...

My two sons, both now in their thirties, have sometimes asked me the same question. (Only last week!)

I find it best to blame their grandfather.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

I have loved supporting my local team, but must admit I don't have much time for plastic supporters that just pick the most sucessful team at the time. Supporting your local team means you can go to matches, which is what it is all about for me.

Also love it when we bring young players through the ranks. Our academy has paid for itself many times over, and currently our under 18's are second in their league behind Chelsea, and ahead of the likes of Spurs, West Ham, Arsenal, Aston Villa and Southampton. One of the players was on the subs bench on Saturda for the first time. Shame he didn't get on for a few minutes, but hopefully it will not be long. Good luck son.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2016)

After all these years of Fulham breaking my heart it's a question I've asked many many times


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football is crap. I hate football. In the words of my 6 year old son "why do we have to support such a rubbish team".
		
Click to expand...

 Next season when you are top of the 2nd division, he will be saying he supports the best team.:thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			After all these years of Fulham breaking my heart it's a question I've asked many many times
		
Click to expand...

  its just so good when our lesser teams do have a decent season ,or beat one of the top boys .
it makes it so much more fun.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

The poacher said:



			its just so good when our lesser teams do have a decent season ,or beat one of the top boys .
it makes it so much more fun.
		
Click to expand...

 Hey we are not a lesser team. We are just resting in the Championship for a couple of seasons.

We do have the second best record in the FA Cup over the last two seasons, behind Arsenal. One defeat in our last nine ties. You have to grab a bit of glory where you can.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 14, 2016)

richart said:



			I have loved supporting my local team, but must admit I don't have much time for plastic supporters that just pick the most sucessful team at the time. Supporting your local team means you can go to matches, which is what it is all about for me.

Also love it when we bring young players through the ranks. Our academy has paid for itself many times over, and currently our under 18's are second in their league behind Chelsea, and ahead of the likes of Spurs, West Ham, Arsenal, Aston Villa and Southampton. One of the players was on the subs bench on Saturda for the first time. Shame he didn't get on for a few minutes, but hopefully it will not be long. Good luck son.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm Boro born and bread. Followed them through every div apart from the fourth, which they've never been in.... yet.

But what about if you live in a village in the middle of nowhere. Who is your local team?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2016)

richart said:



			Hey we are not a lesser team. We are just resting in the Championship for a couple of seasons.

We do have the second best record in the FA Cup over the last two seasons, behind Arsenal. One defeat in our last nine ties. You have to grab a bit of glory where you can.

Click to expand...

How many European finals though


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I'm Boro born and bread. Followed them through every div apart from the fourth, which they've never been in.... yet.

But what about if you live in a village in the middle of nowhere. Who is your local team?
		
Click to expand...

Could depend on family history.

It did for my lads, we are nearly 30 miles from Brum, 15 miles from Leicester and 14 from Cov. 

Never any question, off to St Andrews for you my lads. Now the same will be true for our three grandsons, two in Leicestershire and the latest (28.12.15) in Doha, Qatar.

We delivered his first Blues sleepsuit to him two weeks ago and he looks pretty good in it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 14, 2016)

I grew up in Norfolk about 12 miles from Norwich but my grandparents lived just outside Colchester on Layer Road about 2 miles from the old ground. Growing up I saw one game at Carrow Road and about 40 at Layer Road. Now living in north Suffolk but still travelling down to see as many games each season as I can manage.

Life would've been so much easier if my grandparents had lived close to Stamford Bridge, Highbury or Old Trafford.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2016)

I was brought up watching Wimbledon, in non-league days and then my dad took me to Craven Cottage. I was thrilled to see a league side play and had to make a decision. I chose Fulham


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 14, 2016)

I find it amusing every weekend when I take my boys to their football training. There are the usual array of Man U, Chelsea, Barcelona and Norwich shirts and then there are my two running around in their Col U shirts. Makes them easy to spot while I'm watching.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 14, 2016)

living about 16 miles from Brighton and no other league club in sussex back in the day it had to be the seagulls. regular trips to the north stand saw them eventually make it to the top flite and ultimately the cup final against man utd.i must admit that when the goldstone ground was turned into another bloody shopping mall i havent been to watch them .


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 14, 2016)

I left my sons to make their own decisions about clubs. They chose Villa and Wolves. My father always supported Walsall and I am a season ticket holder at Kidderminster Harriers and watch Stourbridge when Harriers are away.

There are always ups and downs with teams you support but it feels better when there has not been much to cheer - as they are finding lately.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I'm Boro born and bread. Followed them through every div apart from the fourth, which they've never been in.... yet.

But what about if you live in a village in the middle of nowhere. Who is your local team?
		
Click to expand...

 Wherever you live you can not be more than 54.2 miles from a league team.

Just made that up. Nearest is good.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

The poacher said:



			living about 16 miles from Brighton and no other league club in sussex back in the day it had to be the seagulls. regular trips to the north stand saw them eventually make it to the top flite and ultimately the cup final against man utd.i must admit that when the goldstone ground was turned into another bloody shopping mall i havent been to watch them .

Click to expand...

I saw Brighton around 1975 at Elm Park. Think you win 3-2, and Peter Ward was playing for you. He was a class above what must have been the old second division.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Could depend on family history.

It did for my lads, we are nearly 30 miles from Brum, 15 miles from Leicester and 14 from Cov. 

Never any question, off to St Andrews for you my lads. Now the same will be true for our three grandsons, two in Leicestershire and the latest (28.12.15) in Doha, Qatar.

We delivered his first Blues sleepsuit to him two weeks ago and he looks pretty good in it.
		
Click to expand...

 You have a lot of teams to choose from in your area. Berkshire does not have a lot of league teams.

My father played rugby, though when pushed said he was an Arsenal supporter. I used to drag him to a few Reading games, but we were in the old third division so football not that great.

My mums family are from Carlisle, some season ticket holders for many years. Always look for their results, and it was brilliant when they got promoted to the top division, and were top of the table after three games. they were in the top division when Man Utd were in the second. Not a lot of people now that.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How many European finals though 

Click to expand...

 Hey we won the Simod Cup in 1988.:ears: 

We were unable to defend it as we got relegated that season, and you had to be in the top two divisions to play in it. first time I went to Wembley. Beat Luton who were decent team in those days 4-1 What a day.

When you support a 'lesser 'team, you don't forget the few good days.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 14, 2016)

richart said:



			You have a lot of teams to choose from in your area.
		
Click to expand...

When I started going we lived in Solihull and it was another five years before Dad had a car. One bus to St Andrews, two to Villa Park. 

Anyway the Old Boy & my uncle, neither of whom were from B'ham, had already decided that Blues were the team for them so actually I didn't have a choice and subsequently neither did my sons.

Can't exactly be called glory hunters can we.


----------



## Piece (Feb 14, 2016)

My two teams are Watford and Aldershot. The Shots are my nearest local team, my first game being in the mid 70s. First saw Watford live in the very early 80s. Best years were watching Aldershot after they were born again in Ryman Div 4, going all over the place to all manner of grounds. Nowadays its following Watford exclusively as with cost and kids there is only so much you can squeeze in! Fag packet calculation, I must have watched nigh-on 850 games live I reckon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2016)

I go and watch a few MK Dons games - one of the guys in the swindle has a box so we go along and watch and cheer them on - been going about 3 years now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2016)

Piece said:



			My two teams are Watford and Aldershot. The Shots are my nearest local team, my first game being in the mid 70s. First saw Watford live in the very early 80s. Best years were watching Aldershot after they were born again in Ryman Div 4, going all over the place to all manner of grounds. Nowadays its following Watford exclusively as with cost and kids there is only so much you can squeeze in! Fag packet calculation, I must have watched nigh-on 850 games live I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Went to the last Aldershot home game as a league club. Great atmosphere. Always liked going there when Fulham played.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 15, 2016)

richart said:



			I saw Brighton around 1975 at Elm Park. Think you win 3-2, and Peter Ward was playing for you. He was a class above what must have been the old second division.
		
Click to expand...

    Wardy was definitely a cut above the rest ,absolute legend at Brighton .
        he shot ,he scored ,it must be Peter Ward ,Peter Ward.  awww cmon lads sing up .


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2016)

A special mention for a very special guy for all Boro fans.

Ali Brownlee was the voice of Boro for many years until very recently, when he was diagnosed with cancer just before Christmas at the very tender age of 56. Ali and Maddo's commentary for the Boro matches, especially the away games for those of us who didn't travel to all the away games, is legendary.

Ali, sadly, died last night. Ali, I'll be raising a glass to you just before kick off against the old enemy tonight. Hope you've got a great view from up there buddy. 

C'mon Boro!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A special mention for a very special guy for all Boro fans.

Ali Brownlee was the voice of Boro for many years until very recently, when he was diagnosed with cancer just before Christmas at the very tender age of 56. Ali and Maddo's commentary for the Boro matches, especially the away games for those of us who didn't travel to all the away games, is legendary.

Ali, sadly, died last night. Ali, I'll be raising a glass to you just before kick off against the old enemy tonight. Hope you've got a great view from up there buddy. 

C'mon Boro!
		
Click to expand...

Was a pleasure to join in with the rest of the Everton fans in the applause for him at the Carling Cup Match, was a lovely gesture, very sad, proper Boro legend, RIP Ali.

Lovely tribute to him tonight on the Tyne Tees News.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			A special mention for a very special guy for all Boro fans.

Ali Brownlee was the voice of Boro for many years until very recently, when he was diagnosed with cancer just before Christmas at the very tender age of 56. Ali and Maddo's commentary for the Boro matches, especially the away games for those of us who didn't travel to all the away games, is legendary.

Ali, sadly, died last night. Ali, I'll be raising a glass to you just before kick off against the old enemy tonight. Hope you've got a great view from up there buddy. 

C'mon Boro!
		
Click to expand...

Sad news and at such a young age 

Hopefully they can get the points and promotion for him 


On another note - does Leeds not have a shirt sponser ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

That was a very enjoyable game for a nil nil draw lots of chances with some great saves from both keepers


----------



## Grogger (Feb 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That was a very enjoyable game for a nil nil draw lots of chances with some great saves from both keepers
		
Click to expand...


To answer your question Phil we don't have a shirt sponsor this season. We are supposed to but our idiot chairman decided to breach the contract with our previous sponsors. Just another court case to add to the list!! 

Played great last night and I think a draw was a fair result. I'll take that against Boro. 

Credit to the Boro fans for their tribute to Ali Brownlee and it was nice to see the Leeds fans pay tribute as well. At the end of the day rivalries should be put aside for times like this. 

The Cellino out protest on the side of our stand looked great. Not many news feeds reporting it but hopefully it's the start of getting him out?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2016)

Grogger said:



			To answer your question Phil we don't have a shirt sponsor this season. We are supposed to but our idiot chairman decided to breach the contract with our previous sponsors. Just another court case to add to the list!! 

Played great last night and I think a draw was a fair result. I'll take that against Boro. 

Credit to the Boro fans for their tribute to Ali Brownlee and it was nice to see the Leeds fans pay tribute as well. At the end of the day rivalries should be put aside for times like this. 

The Cellino out protest on the side of our stand looked great. Not many news feeds reporting it but hopefully it's the start of getting him out?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he just going to dig his heels in and develop a siege mentality?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2016)

Typical bloody Fulham. Great on Saturday and dross again tonight


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 16, 2016)

0-0 tonight and thats not a bad result for Brighton,we didnt let them put a gap at the top and we are still only 3 points off the top.
as for Fulham ,oh dear ,they have got to get some stability going or they are really going to struggle. 3-0 to Blackburn wasnt what was needed  and Blackburn have leap frogged them in the league as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2016)

The poacher said:



			as for Fulham ,oh dear ,they have got to get some stability going or they are really going to struggle. 3-0 to Blackburn wasnt what was needed  and Blackburn have leap frogged them in the league as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that but painfully aware of the perilous state of our plight


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2016)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Cracking game, good fight back, best team won. Looking forward to talking forumers through the game at Deal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

richart said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Cracking game, good fight back, best team won. Looking forward to talking forumers through the game at Deal.

Click to expand...

Congrats. No doubt I'll hear about it in finite detail all around the hospital come Monday morning


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2016)

richart said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Cracking game, good fight back, best team won. Looking forward to talking forumers through the game at Deal.

Click to expand...

Football talk banned 

Great result mate :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool talk banned 

Great result mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Corrected for you Phil.

We are officially a Cup team. Home draw in the next round please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Corrected for you Phil.

We are officially a Cup team. Home draw in the next round please.
		
Click to expand...

Could this be the year to go all the way?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Corrected for you Phil.

We are officially a Cup team. Home draw in the next round please.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully get a good draw in the Quarters - a trip to wemberlee would be good


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully get a good draw in the Quarters - a trip to wemberlee would be good
		
Click to expand...

 I am a little worried, as I am in Spain for the final.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

richart said:



			I am a little worried, as I am in Spain for the final. 

Click to expand...

Don't think you need to worry


----------



## rickg (Feb 20, 2016)

Great win for the Terriers vs Wolves.......on a roll.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 20, 2016)

Football is still crap and I still hate it. An hour on Tuesday night against 10 men of Chesterfield and we couldn't score a winner. Today Bury scored 4 in 20 minutes against us when we went down to 10 men.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Football is still crap and I still hate it. An hour on Tuesday night against 10 men of Chesterfield and we couldn't score a winner. Today Bury scored 4 in 20 minutes against us when we went down to 10 men.
		
Click to expand...

You're having it tough. Hang in and keep the faith


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

:whoo: Any Palace supporters on the forum.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

Getting a bit excited aren't we? Palace are a good side


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Getting a bit excited aren't we? Palace are a good size
		
Click to expand...

Bet we are bigger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Bet we are bigger.
		
Click to expand...

Stop being so excited about your team doing so well - poor form :rant:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Bet we are bigger.
		
Click to expand...

Got a horrible feeling about this tie. Fancy Palace


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stop being so excited about your team doing so well - poor form :rant:
		
Click to expand...

 I know, there are some right miserable people about. If you can't get excited about a 6th round draw at home to a team in free fall when can you ?

Pardew will get a very hot reception.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got a horrible feeling about this tie. Fancy Palace
		
Click to expand...

 We are at Wembleeee.:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			I know, there are some right miserable people about. If you can't get excited about a 6th round draw at home to a team in free fall when can you ?

Pardew will get a very hot reception.

Click to expand...

Will definitely be a warm welcome. What's the Mad Stad capacity and do you think it'll be a sell out?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			I know, there are some right miserable people about. If you can't get excited about a 6th round draw at home to a team in free fall when can you ?

Pardew will get a very hot reception.

Click to expand...


Free fall - didn't we win today ....... and also last year!


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Will definitely be a warm welcome. What's the Mad Stad capacity and do you think it'll be a sell out?
		
Click to expand...

 24,000, and it will be near enough a sell out. I assume Palace can get 4,000 travelling supporters.

Just hope it is not played at a silly time for TV.:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			I know, there are some right miserable people about. If you can't get excited about a 6th round draw at home to a team in free fall when can you ?

Pardew will get a very hot reception.

Click to expand...

Enjoy it mate - I'll be rooting for you to go back to Wemberlee :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Free fall - didn't we win today ....... and also last year!
		
Click to expand...

 Hey you are not allowed on this thread, so clear off back to the Premier League one. Oh and don't expect me to talk to you at RSG either. 

Do you want a ticket in the home end ?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Hey you are not allowed on this thread, so clear off back to the Premier League one. Oh and don't expect me to talk to you at RSG either. 

Do you want a ticket in the home end ?

Click to expand...

I posted in there but of course you don't have the access code for the Liverpool Thread!


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enjoy it mate - I'll be rooting for you to go back to Wemberlee :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully Palace will put out a weak team, so they can concentrate on staying up. Fortunately we don't have any Palace players on loan. If we had drawn Chelsea or Watford, we would have lost key players.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I posted in there but of course you don't have the access code for the Liverpool Thread!
		
Click to expand...

 I don't have sufficient football knowledge to post in there.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Hopefully Palace will put out a weak team
		
Click to expand...

We'll have all our injured players back by then - good luck!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

richart said:



			I don't have sufficient football knowledge to post in there.

Click to expand...

Nor do I judging by the comments I get in there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2016)

Will be an open game I think and will be a good view for the neutral. It'll be incessant in work between now and the game. Deep joy :whoo:


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We'll have all our injured players back by then - good luck!
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully we will as well, so we don't have to put out a weakened team like we did against WBA.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2016)

Another away game where we score first and can't hold on. If we'd won where we've taken the lead away we'd be right on the cusp of the play off. Mind you check out the Leeds equaliser. Take a bow son


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another away game where we score first and can't hold on. If we'd won where we've taken the lead away we'd be right on the cusp of the play off. Mind you check out the Leeds equaliser. Take a bow son
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was a hell of a goal


----------



## rickg (Feb 23, 2016)

Disappointing draw away at MK Dons who are just hovering above the relegation zone....however, can't complain too much as we played the second half with 10 men and another goal from Wells (great signing) late on. 
Unbeaten run continues.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 24, 2016)

after saturdays absolute hammering by Cardiff ,Brighton decided to show up tonight .4-0 over a poor Bristol side that are going to struggle to stay up .
 Hull are looking faves to get an automatic spot along with Boro ,but with Burnley and Brighton looking to push them close ..its starting to get squeaky bum time at the top now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2016)

Better that than living in mediocrity in the lower reaches. Don't think Fulham will go down given the way those below are playing but the season is dead already. No play off chance and safe from relegation. Oh the dizzy excitement


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Rotherham are a typical Colin (Neil Warnock) team. Five bookings in the first half summed up their approach. We were poor but will take three points.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2016)

We are playing Palace on Friday night in the FA Cup. Game is live on BBC. Will be first team into the semi's.:whoo:

Â£15 for season ticket holders is not a bad deal, and I get an extra ticket for a mate.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2016)

richart said:



			We are playing Palace on Friday night in the FA Cup. Game is live on BBC. Will be first team into the semi's.:whoo:

Â£15 for season ticket holders is not a bad deal, and I get an extra ticket for a mate.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

All you now need is a .........


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 27, 2016)

richart said:



			We are playing Palace on Friday night in the FA Cup. Game is live on BBC. Will be first team into the semi's.:whoo:

Â£15 for season ticket holders is not a bad deal, and I get an extra ticket for a mate.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry richart but 'mon the eagles' - lovely club


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Better that than living in mediocrity in the lower reaches. Don't think Fulham will go down given the way those below are playing but the season is dead already. No play off chance and safe from relegation. Oh the dizzy excitement
		
Click to expand...

Pat least you have a good chance of 3pts today. Boro stuttering...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2016)

richart said:



			We are playing Palace on Friday night in the FA Cup. Game is live on BBC. Will be first team into the semi's.:whoo:

Â£15 for season ticket holders is not a bad deal, and I get an extra ticket for a mate.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to break this to you but I've stuck Â£10 on Reading getting to the final


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2016)

Good to see the Latics putting themselves back into the promotion places. I'll be the first to say I wasn't a fan of Sharpe's appointment of Caldwell. But, the whippersnappers have shown me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2016)

On this performance Reading will stroll to a win as Palace not looking great.


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry to break this to you but I've stuck Â£10 on Reading getting to the final
		
Click to expand...

 What have I ever done to you. :angry: Mind you Palace might be concentrating on avoiding relegation by the time we play them.

Good game today. Could easily have finished 8-6.  Considering Charlton is a relatively new ground the away end is rubbish. Big tin shed, with very few facilities. I think we spoil the away fans at our place. Absolutely freezing with the wind, but it was nice to be able to stand for the whole game. Didn't fancy the stewards chances of getting 3,000 fans to sit down.


----------



## Grogger (Feb 29, 2016)

Well I don't think I'll be watching the second half


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Well I don't think I'll be watching the second half
		
Click to expand...

Coward. Wasn't great though was it


----------



## Grogger (Feb 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Coward. Wasn't great though was it
		
Click to expand...

Had enough now. Not going anymore games until that idiot Cellino does one. The club is totally destroyed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Had enough now. Not going anymore games until that idiot Cellino does one. The club is totally destroyed.
		
Click to expand...

Sad to see your plight. He may have been a plonker to many but at least Al Fayed and even the new joker we have, put the club first. It's not right to see your club (and there are others like Blackpool etc) being run into the ground. Trouble is, can you really see Cellino going or has he now got a siege mentality going on


----------



## Grogger (Feb 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sad to see your plight. He may have been a plonker to many but at least Al Fayed and even the new joker we have, put the club first. It's not right to see your club (and there are others like Blackpool etc) being run into the ground. Trouble is, can you really see Cellino going or has he now got a siege mentality going on
		
Click to expand...

He won't be gone for a long time. He's mentally unstable and gets a kick out of annoying the fans. His history of the way he treated the Cagliari fans was disgusting to say the least!! Relegation for us is looking on the cards now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2016)

Grogger said:



			He won't be gone for a long time. He's mentally unstable and gets a kick out of annoying the fans. His history of the way he treated the Cagliari fans was disgusting to say the least!! Relegation for us is looking on the cards now.
		
Click to expand...

Sad times.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sad times.
		
Click to expand...


depends which boot the shoe is on Homer,for Brighton it certainly kept the pressure on at the top.
 first half was men against boys ,the second half was boring as hell ,just played to contain and frustrate Leeds. 
      I feally hope Leeds dont go down andthat the idiot in charge gets the idea that he isnt wanted and does one. Leeds are too big a club to mess about .it happened already with ridsdale they dont need it again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2016)

The poacher said:



			depends which boot the shoe is on Homer,for Brighton it certainly kept the pressure on at the top.
 first half was men against boys ,the second half was boring as hell ,just played to contain and frustrate Leeds. 
      I feally hope Leeds dont go down andthat the idiot in charge gets the idea that he isnt wanted and does one. Leeds are too big a club to mess about .it happened already with ridsdale they dont need it again.
		
Click to expand...

Of course there has to be winners and losers (usually Fulham nil) and of course it's great for the Seagull fans (and yes I'd happily swap with you) that you're sustaining the pressure and who knows, you could still go up by right. However sad to see a great side like Leeds getting run to the wall by an idiot owner


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 1, 2016)

i do have a confession ,i was or is that am a Leeds fan ,i have been man and boy ,well since 1967 i have .and back then i never thought that Leeds would be below Brighton ,[my local side] as the gulf between them was huge.
  it was obviously a bitter sweet game last night but the way Leeds played in the first half they didnt deserve anything anyway.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 1, 2016)

We won. No that isn't a typo, we actually bloody won a game and it was away against Bradford who were only one place outside the play offs. It's our first win since 20th October. Only problem being that Shrewsbury winning means we're still 10 points from safety with a massively inferior goal difference. If we can just find a way to win 9 of our last 12 games we've got a chance of staying up.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 1, 2016)

wheres Hobbit when you need to take the mick.
and i dont fancy their next game either.


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 1, 2016)

Not often I want Blackburn to win but they managed it tonight.
Lets hope we can give them a beating on Saturday.
It's getting tight at the top of the Championship now, I have said for a while nerves will play their part and us and Hull have got the recent experience of promotion.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2016)

The poacher said:



			wheres Hobbit when you need to take the mick.
and i dont fancy their next game either.
		
Click to expand...




Old Colner said:



			Not often I want Blackburn to win but they managed it tonight.
Lets hope we can give them a beating on Saturday.
It's getting tight at the top of the Championship now, I have said for a while nerves will play their part and us and Hull have got the recent experience of promotion.
		
Click to expand...

Behave yourselves you two. Mugged we was, mugged I tell ee!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2016)

Off to the Mad Stad on Saturday to see Fulham donate three points to Reading. Not looking forward to it and think we're get a right gubbing the way they are playing at the moment. Perfect practice for them before they knock Palace out of the cup. Monday could be hard in work


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Off to the Mad Stad on Saturday to see Fulham donate three points to Reading. Not looking forward to it and think we're get a right gubbing the way they are playing at the moment. Perfect practice for them before they knock Palace out of the cup. Monday could be hard in work
		
Click to expand...

Not sure playing Fulham is good practice for playing a Premier League team, even one in free fall.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2016)

richart said:



			Not sure playing Fulham is good practice for playing a Premier League team, even one in free fall.

Click to expand...

True. You need a team capable of giving you a game and that ain't us unless the side that battered QPR makes a guest appearance


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Mar 3, 2016)

I made that decision at Christmas not to go to home games  when Cellino then decided I had to have a pie and a pint with my ticket ... 37 quid to watch a shower of xxxx.


He needs to go as does Evans, really worried we will lose our 3 good players  Cooke, Taylor, Mowatt in the summer and they will follow Byram out of the club. 

Wish we had Mcormack back.. showed he was a true gent against Fulham as he went over to talk to a leeds fan and gave them his shirt.. allegedly he never wanted to leave


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2016)

LUFC 1972 said:



			I made that decision at Christmas not to go to home games  when Cellino then decided I had to have a pie and a pint with my ticket ... 37 quid to watch a shower of xxxx.


He needs to go as does Evans, really worried we will lose our 3 good players  Cooke, Taylor, Mowatt in the summer and they will follow Byram out of the club. 

Wish we had Mcormack back.. showed he was a true gent against Fulham as he went over to talk to a leeds fan and gave them his shirt.. allegedly he never wanted to leave
		
Click to expand...

Best thing that has happened to us recently. Without him we'd be looking at league 1 for certain next year. He'll get snapped up by a PL side in the summer


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Best thing that has happened to us recently. Without him we'd be looking at league 1 for certain next year.* He'll get snapped up by a PL side in the summer *



			&#8203;yep he will be ,hopefully Brighton.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He'll get snapped up by a PL side in the summer
		
Click to expand...

I fancied signing him when we (Burnley) were promoted two years ago, still wouldn't say no if we were to go up this year.


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Mar 3, 2016)

Old Colner said:



			I fancied signing him when we (Burnley) were promoted two years ago, still wouldn't say no if we were to go up this year.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he is a premiership footballer, might struggle as Beckford did, would love RM back and Howson, Snodgrass, Becchio, Gradel, Milner, Delph etc not sure they would want to play in league 1 next year ... Massimo its still time to go ! .. Leeds deserve more I feel so sorry for the 1500 who went to Brighton anyway decision not to go to anymore home games means I can play golf !!


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 3, 2016)

I think that's one of the main problems in the championship, you build a good side do well but just miss out, then the bigger clubs come in and poach your good players, we have had it years, it is so difficult to replace them, although we have not done too badly over the last few years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2016)

Back from Reading and starting to defrost. Very cold but I enjoyed that game. 2-2 draw so my Monday in work bearable and thought Fulham did ok for once. Some good chances for both sides. If Reading are more clinical against Palace they won't have too many troubles in the cup


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2016)

We were rubbish first half, but somehow went in 2-1 up. Second half we played well, Hector bossed the game, but managed to only draw 2-2. 

Not sure why Homer was so cold, it was one of the warmer games this season. Of course the away supporters sit in the South stand, so get the nice northerly wind straight in their faces.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

richart said:



			We were rubbish first half, but somehow went in 2-1 up. Second half we played well, Hector bossed the game, but managed to only draw 2-2. 

Not sure why Homer was so cold, it was one of the warmer games this season. Of course the away supporters sit in the South stand, so get the nice northerly wind straight in their faces.

Click to expand...

Came straight from a freezing cold range and still not feeling 100% tickety boo. That wind was bitter. No idea why we took Fredericks off as he was skinning the full back. Thought we did OK but thought we held on a tad towards the end.


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2016)

Let's hope Palace dive in against us on Friday. Wait until you see Denis the Menace (Rakels) go down. To be fair he is from Latvia, where I think they have a school for bullet dodging. Marians Pahars ?

Since we beat WBA they have gone on a great run. Perhaps Palace will do the same when they go the same way.  We really need Vydra back from injury, and hopefully Robson-Kanu will be fit. Worrying he was taken off at half time after scoring two goals.

Starting to get excited  about Friday. Come on URZZZZZ.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

richart said:



			Let's hope Palace dive in against us on Friday. Wait until you see Denis the Menace (Rakels) go down. To be fair he is from Latvia, where I think they have a school for bullet dodging. Marians Pahars ?

Since we beat WBA they have gone on a great run. Perhaps Palace will do the same when they go the same way.  We really need Vydra back from injury, and hopefully Robson-Kanu will be fit. Worrying he was taken off at half time after scoring two goals.

Starting to get excited  about Friday. Come on URZZZZZ.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends what side he puts out midweek (expect RickG to be on your case as I can't see you winning) and if he rests a few hopefully you'll have a full squad to pick from. I'm backing you to get to Wembley


----------



## richart (Mar 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess it depends what side he puts out midweek (expect RickG to be on your case as I can't see you winning) and if he rests a few hopefully you'll have a full squad to pick from. I'm backing you to get to Wembley
		
Click to expand...

 He may well rest a few, so get your money on the Terriers. Are the Premier league teams playing midweek, before a game on Friday ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Nothing on this week. Just the FA replay and the CL/Europa games


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

Another home defeat, despite leading against the league leaders. When will we stop giving silly goals and penalties away? Bugger


----------



## rickg (Mar 8, 2016)

:whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

rickg said:



:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Wondered when you'd be here. Good result. Did Reading play a strong side or resting players before Friday?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 8, 2016)

you are in really deep do doos now Martin ,which is a shame as we could have done with you beating Burnley.
 a boring o-o with wednesday tonight just about keeps Brighton in touch ,but its looking more and more like a play off berth now.


----------



## rickg (Mar 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wondered when you'd be here. Good result. Did Reading play a strong side or resting players before Friday?
		
Click to expand...

Don't care! :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

The poacher said:



			you are in really deep do doos now Martin ,which is a shame as we could have done with you beating Burnley.
 a boring o-o with wednesday tonight just about keeps Brighton in touch ,but its looking more and more like a play off berth now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Definitely in a relegation scrap now. Even if we stay up (and think we might do....just) once we lose Dembele and McCormack in the summer we'll be screwed next season anyway


----------



## rickg (Mar 8, 2016)

Reading made 6 changes...to be expected with the game coming up Friday. We'd have still beaten them with a full strength team. :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

rickg said:



			Reading made 6 changes...to be expected with the game coming up Friday. We'd have still beaten them with a full strength team. :whoo:

View attachment 18681

Click to expand...

Can only beat what's in front of you. Should see you safe now I'd have thought


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wondered when you'd be here. Good result. Did Reading play a strong side or resting players before Friday?
		
Click to expand...

 What middle of the table team wouldn't rest players ? We had six changes, but we might just as well have not turned up and given Huddersfield a 3-0 win.

Hopefully Palace will have been watching the game, and will have no idea how we are going to play on Friday.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2016)

richart said:



			What middle of the table team wouldn't rest players ? We had six changes, but we might just as well have not turned up and given Huddersfield a 3-0 win.

Hopefully Palace will have been watching the game, and will have no idea how we are going to play on Friday.

Click to expand...

You've no idea how you'll play either. Fancy your chances


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2016)

rickg said:



			Reading made 6 changes...to be expected with the game coming up Friday. We'd have still beaten them with a full strength team. :whoo:

View attachment 18681

Click to expand...

 Like you did in the two cup games, and the league game at our place ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Bolton officially under new ownership. Has to be good for them going forward. Whether that will be in league one or not remains to be seen but at least all the off field wrangling is being sorted and hopefully they'll be funds in the summer


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 10, 2016)

I think it's pretty much a cert now for Bolton, League 1 next year, think it's any other two from three and I do think Warnock may work his magic once more.
From all accounts Fulham gave it a good go on Tuesday night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Old Colner said:



			I think it's pretty much a cert now for Bolton, League 1 next year, think it's any other two from three and I do think Warnock may work his magic once more.
From all accounts Fulham gave it a good go on Tuesday night.
		
Click to expand...

Still giving silly goals away, especially penalties. We should squeak it and certainly gave Burnley a fright


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2016)

Proper Cup game tonight, none of your Mickey Mouse ones. Looks like a sell out, 4,000 Palace fans, so should be a good atmosphere. Looks like Vydra is not going to make it, possible sub, which is a big blow. 6 goals already in the competition. HRK and McShane sould play. Can't have been many Championship teams get to the semi final of the FA Cup two years running. What could possibly go wrong.

URZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2016)

Cant wait! I even endured last nights double eastenders so i get the TV tonight! Wish i was going, will be a great atmosphere no doubt!! Very much a Royal tonight!!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Proper Cup game tonight, none of your Mickey Mouse ones. Looks like a sell out, 4,000 Palace fans, so should be a good atmosphere. Looks like Vydra is not going to make it, possible sub, which is a big blow. 6 goals already in the competition. HRK and McShane sould play. Can't have been many Championship teams get to the semi final of the FA Cup two years running. What could possibly go wrong.

URZZZZZZZ.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously hope it's a good spectacle, enjoy it Rich


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Seriously hope it's a good spectacle, enjoy it Rich
		
Click to expand...

 I am not driving Chris, so even if we lose I will enjoy it !!

Just hope not decided by dodgy ref decision, unless it goes our way.

Just off to get some beer and food at the ground.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

richart said:



			I am not driving Chris, so even if we lose I will enjoy it !!

Just hope not decided by dodgy ref decision, unless it goes our way.

Just off to get some beer and food at the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Thousands of Palace fans at the Three Guineas by Reading station by 4.15 and so I think they'll be well lubricated to bring plenty of noise. Has the makings of a good game


----------



## rickg (Mar 11, 2016)

Great run down the left, but wasted!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

Palace on top at the moment (creating more chances) but think Reading are lulling them into a false sense of security and they are knocking it around better than they against Fulham. That may have been a case of dragging them to our level though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2016)

Big miss from Ledley. Reckon that beard weighed him done too much


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2016)

richart said:



			Just hope not decided by dodgy ref decision, unless it goes our way.

Click to expand...

 Oh Dear.  

Palace better team, deserved to win, but not like that. I was 100 yards away but definitely not a penalty !! As soon as he went down, looked at ref, nothing, Palace players rush towards him, suddenly he points. Did he give decision or was it linesman ? If it had happened anywhere else on the pitch Bolaise would have run on and played the ball. Soft as they come, and I would give the dive 5.7 for artistic impression.:thup:

Palace really quick up front, and our defence struggled to cope when they broke on us. Thought we defended set pieces really well, with Cooper winning every header. In second half I said to my daughter we will get one good chance and have to take it. We didn't.

Shame Vydra was nursing his hamstring, as he looked good when he came on. Didn't charge around putting defenders under pressure as he normally does, but some nice touches. Keeper was brilliant, nearly saved the penalty, and has really won the crowd over. Dropped everything at the beginning of the season, but on fire now. Nice bloke as well, and highlight of the season was when we scored the third against WBA, and he ran over and surfed the crowd. 

Feel rubbish today. Stupid game


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh dear! Training ground bust up yesterday, and Karanka will not be on the touch line for Boro tomorrow.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2016)

No game for Brighton this weekend ,we play Reading at home on tuesday.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2016)

richart said:



			Oh Dear.  

Palace better team, deserved to win, but not like that. I was 100 yards away but definitely not a penalty !! As soon as he went down, looked at ref, nothing, Palace players rush towards him, suddenly he points. Did he give decision or was it linesman ? If it had happened anywhere else on the pitch Bolaise would have run on and played the ball. Soft as they come, and I would give the dive 5.7 for artistic impression.:thup:

Palace really quick up front, and our defence struggled to cope when they broke on us. Thought we defended set pieces really well, with Cooper winning every header. In second half I said to my daughter we will get one good chance and have to take it. We didn't.

Shame Vydra was nursing his hamstring, as he looked good when he came on. Didn't charge around putting defenders under pressure as he normally does, but some nice touches. Keeper was brilliant, nearly saved the penalty, and has really won the crowd over. Dropped everything at the beginning of the season, but on fire now. Nice bloke as well, and highlight of the season was when we scored the third against WBA, and he ran over and surfed the crowd. 

Feel rubbish today. Stupid game
		
Click to expand...

Pretty fair summation Rich. The pitch didn't look great and neither side seemed to be in control of the ball enough. Going forward we are a threat especially with Bolasie and Zaha, Adebayor looks ok at times, then disinterested at others. Our keeper is very suspect but we've done like most clubs in the middle of the table and beefed up the players, solid rather than flair. 

Sorry that it ended that way too but I guess a win is a win.


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2016)

Pitch is not good, though some of the passing was very poor . We struggle against pace, so knew we were in for a hard time. Cabaye is quality, Bolaise and Zaha give you pace down both flanks, though Adeboyar struggled to get in the box to reach crosses. Defensively you looked theer for the taking. Your left back gets caught upfield a lot. 

We did our homework on your corners, freekicks. All floated in, and Cooper, who didn't have to pick up a man, free to mop up. For a youngster he is going to be a player when he gets experience. First season and has made mistakes, but great in the air, and once he gets moving a bit of pace. He also looks to pass to a man, but if not gets rid of it. Much better defender than Hector.

Your keeper looked edgy especially on a couple of crosses. He jumps too early and tries to hang in the air. Needs better footwork. Clattered McShane, and then gets the freekick.

Hope you go on and win it. Decent away support, and you are now the little club left in the Cup.

Oh and your invite to The Berkshire is cancelled. :ears:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 12, 2016)

richart said:



			Pitch is not good, though some of the passing was very poor . We struggle against pace, so knew we were in for a hard time. Cabaye is quality, Bolaise and Zaha give you pace down both flanks, though Adeboyar struggled to get in the box to reach crosses. Defensively you looked theer for the taking. Your left back gets caught upfield a lot. 

We did our homework on your corners, freekicks. All floated in, and Cooper, who didn't have to pick up a man, free to mop up. For a youngster he is going to be a player when he gets experience. First season and has made mistakes, but great in the air, and once he gets moving a bit of pace. He also looks to pass to a man, but if not gets rid of it. Much better defender than Hector.

Your keeper looked edgy especially on a couple of crosses. He jumps too early and tries to hang in the air. Needs better footwork. Clattered McShane, and then gets the freekick.

Hope you go on and win it. Decent away support, and you are now the little club left in the Cup.

Oh and your invite to The Berkshire is cancelled. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with that Rich.  I can't stand Mike Dean, he always looks to give a penalty and has done against us many times. The McShane incident was never a free kick I agree and I can't see why Speroni isn't getting a run out now he's fit as he was a bolt on starter in the team until his injury. 

Our fans are really noisy and it helps the team greatly but I didn't feel we played our best for a good part of the game, your keeper pulled out a couple of stunners though. I think you should have taken the game to us more but I realise that it would have been a dangerous ploy with our attacking on the counter being a strength. Shame it ended as it did and your view and feeling in the stadium is usually more reliable than on the box but it was a daft thing for the defender to do, but we got stung like that last week!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2016)

Fulham are DOOMED .


----------



## Grogger (Mar 12, 2016)

3 wins in a week!! Pinch me!! 

Cellino out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Fulham are DOOMED .
		
Click to expand...

Indeed we are. Sack the manager come back Jimmy Hill (even via a medium)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed we are. Sack the manager come back Jimmy Hill (even via a medium)
		
Click to expand...

  Martin i really want Fulham to stay up ,but they are reall really not helping themselves are they ,yet another lead thrown away .they have a test of character between now and the end of the season.
 heres hoping they find some.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Martin i really want Fulham to stay up ,but they are reall really not helping themselves are they ,yet another lead thrown away .they have a test of character between now and the end of the season.
 heres hoping they find some.
		
Click to expand...

I think someone said that's it's like ten games we've led this season and not won. If you argued that we won half of those we'd be right on the fringe of the play offs. Something has to be wrong somewhere


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2016)

Good win for us today, hopefully the rot has been stopped.Nice to see Rhodes doing the biz for Boro &#128588;


----------



## Old Colner (Mar 12, 2016)

Another 3 points on the road for the Clarets while others around fail against lower opposition, then there is Derby, keeping us all entertained and Middlesborough trying to get in on the act with their off field antics.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Oh dear! Training ground bust up yesterday, and Karanka will not be on the touch line for Boro tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

What's gone on bri?? It's a strange situation considering your position. He's got the same agent as Rafa apparently but I doubt he'd swerve a managers job at  boro for a coaches job at Newcastle.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			What's gone on bri?? It's a strange situation considering your position. He's got the same agent as Rafa apparently but I doubt he'd swerve a managers job at  boro for a coaches job at Newcastle.
		
Click to expand...

There's virtually nowt on the club website other than Steve Agnew will be on the touchline. There's two rumours. One, he had a bust up with the players, and two, it was a bust up with the coaching staff. 

If he's officially not there I wonder if he's chined someone and been suspended.


----------



## john0 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			If he's officially not there I wonder if he's chined someone and been suspended.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Downing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

What's going on at Charlton ?

First people leave to protest and then hold a mock funeral procession ?

And the fans then throw loads of beach balls onto the pitch getting the game stopped ?


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's going on at Charlton ?

First people leave to protest and then hold a mock funeral procession ?

And the fans then throw loads of beach balls onto the pitch getting the game stopped ?
		
Click to expand...

 Want the owners out, killing the club. When we went there they held a huge demonstration outside the ground at the final whistle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Want the owners out, killing the club. When we went there they held a huge demonstration outside the ground at the final whistle.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's certainly a demo that will grab the headlines 


See Freedman has been sacked by Forest - that will please a PP


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 13, 2016)

2-0 charlton now ,Boro are rubbish at the moment.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			2-0 charlton now ,Boro are rubbish at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

They've been rubbish for 6 weeks


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			They've been rubbish for 6 weeks
		
Click to expand...

How long have you had Rhodes for ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2016)

Charlton are struggling and it's a shame. They were poor against Fulham ( so must have been bad) and I can understand the fans frustration. Like Leeds though I think the ownership will simply bury their heads in the sand and carry on regardless


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 14, 2016)

KRANK could still end up being Boro manager reports are saying this morning


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

Went to a charity evening last night, and Mark Head (H4H) was the auctioneer. Ending up buying 4 Club Wembley tickets  for the England Netherlands game.

Going to Wembley after all. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			Went to a charity evening last night, and Mark Head (H4H) was the auctioneer. Ending up buying 4 Club Wembley tickets  for the England Netherlands game.

Going to Wembley after all. :thup:

Click to expand...

Have you got over Friday yet?


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you got over Friday yet?
		
Click to expand...

NO !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			NO !!
		
Click to expand...

Just look at the league table and see where Fulham are. That should help!


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just look at the league table and see where Fulham are. That should help!
		
Click to expand...

 Not too far behind us, so that doesn't help.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			Not too far behind us, so that doesn't help.

Click to expand...

I tried.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

must win game for the Seagulls tonight if they are to put pressure on for an automatic spot.
its still any two from four ,but Burnley seem to be best placed and must feel confident of taking one of them.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

well if scores stay as they are it will be a good night for Brighton as we are one up and Forest are beating Hull away from home .


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 15, 2016)

Forest couldnt hold on ,but.... Brightons win puts them into second and we have to play Burnley at home yet ,and last game of the season is Boro away ,still all to play for as Hull play Boro next.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

A really decent performance against Hull. Could have gone either way but fantastic result for the mighty Boro


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2016)

The Championship is poor this season IMO.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 18, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Championship is poor this season IMO.
		
Click to expand...

And the Prem has been stunning:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Mar 18, 2016)

Play the enemy tomorrow......Dirty Leeds!:rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

Cardiff tomorrow. Usually good for a punch up, but I will try and be on best behaviour.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 18, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			And the Prem has been stunning:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Has it 
I just don't think the standard is as high in the Championship this season. 
Take Burnley out of it & look at the form of the top 6 in the last 5 or 6 games.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 19, 2016)

Brighton win again to keep the pressure on Burnley who were held by Wolves today.
 next fixture for Brighton is Burnley ,that will be a huge game for both sides and one that Brighton can win .
Fulham on the other hand also have a huge game as they entertain MK Dons ,that will be massive for both teams.as there is only a point between them and loser moves into the relegation position.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 19, 2016)

So glad I've stopped going to watch Leeds. 

Well played Huddersfield


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 19, 2016)

Grogger said:



			So glad I've stopped going to watch Leeds. 

Well played Huddersfield
		
Click to expand...

 was keeping an eye on the leeds game ,1-0 up and looking good then the bloody wheels fell off big time .,,,oh dear.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 19, 2016)

The poacher said:



			was keeping an eye on the leeds game ,1-0 up and looking good then the bloody wheels fell off big time .,,,oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

1 shot on target. Not good enough. Relegation for us next season. We're the next Blackpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2016)

Another lead we can't hold. Eleven times we've that done this season and led and not won. We're toast now


----------



## rickg (Mar 19, 2016)

Great win....good crowd as well, 29,311. C'mon the Terriers


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 19, 2016)

It's still a stupid game. 1-0 up, against the team in 3rd place in the league, in the 87th minute and end up losing 2-1. And it looks like we should've been well out of sight by then with the chances we missed. Still booked tickets for me and the boys to go and see the Good Friday game at home against Doncaster though. I think if we fail to win that we are almost certainly going down. If we win it then we've still got the slimmest of slim chances of staying up.

On the plus side I did have a nice little 60/1 accumulator come in today with 6 away wins so that cheered up my day a bit.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 20, 2016)

well done on the 6 aways mate ,shame about losing late on though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			It's still a stupid game. 1-0 up, against the team in 3rd place in the league, in the 87th minute and end up losing 2-1. And it looks like we should've been well out of sight by then with the chances we missed. Still booked tickets for me and the boys to go and see the Good Friday game at home against Doncaster though. I think if we fail to win that we are almost certainly going down. If we win it then we've still got the slimmest of slim chances of staying up.

On the plus side I did have a nice little 60/1 accumulator come in today with 6 away wins so that cheered up my day a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Would say you're down already matey but we always have faith our side will perform a late season miracle even when they've been crap all season. Think we're be dropping a division too


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would say you're down already matey but we always have faith our side will perform a late season miracle even when they've been crap all season. Think we're be dropping a division too
		
Click to expand...

I think that you're probably right but I'm still clutching at those few remaining straws. We managed it last season with a win on the last day of the season and to get there again and still have a chance would be a miracle. Stranger things have happened though. Might see what the odds are on us staying up and stick a fiver on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I think that you're probably right but I'm still clutching at those few remaining straws. We managed it last season with a win on the last day of the season and to get there again and still have a chance would be a miracle. Stranger things have happened though. Might see what the odds are on us staying up and stick a fiver on it.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like the blind belief of us fans that anything is possible despite the simply fact that if they hadn't been so crap all season, we'd be basking in mid table anonymity. Who needs an play off excitement?


----------



## Mastercracker (Mar 20, 2016)

rickg said:



			Great win....good crowd as well, 29,311. C'mon the Terriers
		
Click to expand...

I was there, and I can assure you scoring 3 in 8 minutes against that shower was a bit special!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 20, 2016)

I can't find the odds on us staying up but on various sites we are between 1/100 and 1/500 to go down. I don't think the bookies have much faith on us finding an end of season run of form.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			I can't find the odds on us staying up but on various sites we are between 1/100 and 1/500 to go down. I don't think the bookies have much faith on us finding an end of season run of form.
		
Click to expand...

Go with the head not the heart and save a few quid. You're as doomed as we are


----------



## rickg (Mar 21, 2016)

Mastercracker said:



			I was there, and I can assure you scoring 3 in 8 minutes against that shower was a bit special!
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :whoo: :cheers:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Go with the head not the heart and save a few quid. You're as doomed as we are
		
Click to expand...

If that Leicester fan had gone with your advice he wouldn't have been able to cash out for 29k (I wonder what he could've got this weekend before the Spurs game kicked off). Always believe. 

And it's only a fiver. 

The kids will just have to miss dinner one night this week to make up for it. <--- that's a joke before anyone thinks that I'm serious.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			If that Leicester fan had gone with your advice he wouldn't have been able to cash out for 29k (I wonder what he could've got this weekend before the Spurs game kicked off). Always believe. 

And it's only a fiver. 

The kids will just have to miss dinner one night this week to make up for it. <--- that's a joke before anyone thinks that I'm serious.
		
Click to expand...

One dinner for Â£5. They're spoiled


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 21, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			One dinner for Â£5. They're spoiled
		
Click to expand...

There's two of them so only Â£2-50 each. I've worked out that I spend most of my money feeding and clothing them so maybe if I feed them less they'll grow more slowly and I won't have to spend as much buying them new clothes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			There's two of them so only Â£2-50 each. I've worked out that I spend most of my money feeding and clothing them so maybe if I feed them less they'll grow more slowly and I won't have to spend as much buying them new clothes.
		
Click to expand...

You can always dress them in last years kit - oh the emotional scarring


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 2, 2016)

hell of a game today ,yes they did have one denied them but they should have sent barton off.
 2-2 a fair result as Brighton took the foot off towards the end ,i think it started when barton stamped on Kayal and Kayal took up a deeper position in the Brighton half.,consequently it letr Burnley take more of the midfield.


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't know what's happening with Woking ........................ they're actually winning!
Having got to the brink of the play off spots, they only managed three points from their next eleven league games.
Their last league win was back on Jan 9th ......................... their next could be today!


----------



## john0 (Apr 2, 2016)

The poacher said:



			hell of a game today ,yes they did have one denied them but they should have sent barton off.
 2-2 a fair result as Brighton took the foot off towards the end ,i think it started when barton stamped on Kayal and Kayal took up a deeper position in the Brighton half.,consequently it letr Burnley take more of the midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Good result for Boro, win our game in hand and we top again. Just need some more Friday night matches, have won the last 10 on the bounce after last night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2016)

Get in. A vital six pointer against MK Dons and a touch of breathing space for the mighty Fulham


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2016)

We are top of the bottom half.:whoo:


----------



## Old Colner (Apr 2, 2016)

john0 said:



			Good result for Boro, win our game in hand and we top again. Just need some more Friday night matches, have won the last 10 on the bounce after last night.
		
Click to expand...

As long as you win it by at least a four goal margin.


----------



## john0 (Apr 3, 2016)

Old Colner said:



			As long as you win it by at least a four goal margin.
		
Click to expand...

Well we are only playing Huddersfield


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

Fulham take another lead. Bet we don't hold onto it! Middlesborough putting pressure on Burnley


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2016)

john0 said:



			Well we are only playing Huddersfield 

Click to expand...

Half way there at half time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

Could do with Wolves getting their act together and stuffing MK Dons in the second half. Sounds like we're holding on by our finger nails at Preston already


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

And for the 12th time this year we've lost a lead. At least Wolves have turned up. If we'd won half of these games we'd be on the cusp of the play offs. What a bunch of muppets. Reading losing and hope Forest can get a second so my bet in work comes in


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

Dembeleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Get in my son. We are staying up


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 5, 2016)

Delighted for you Homer. Although if Preston don't win it has blown my 54/1 7 team accumulator. The other 6 are looking good right now so need two late Preston goals.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Delighted for you Homer. Although if Preston don't win it has blown my 54/1 7 team accumulator. The other 6 are looking good right now so need two late Preston goals.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate. Haven't won away since Halloween (13 games) but you probably don't need to know that


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry mate. Haven't won away since Halloween (13 games) but you probably don't need to know that
		
Click to expand...

utterly amazing fulham in front based on the play, just 7 mins it to survive


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 5, 2016)

Preston losing at home to Fulham cost me Â£26-98 for my 50p 7 team home win accumulator. And Celtic failing to win away cost me Â£5-01 for my 50p 4 team away win accumulator. That's another Â£1 of the kids' pocket money that they won't be getting this weekend.


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2016)

fulham manage to hold on should be safe and the dons down after these last 2 games


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2016)

fundy said:



			fulham manage to hold on should be safe and the dons down after these last 2 games
		
Click to expand...

The win at home to MK was huge. This was unexpected tonight even with 7 minutes of injury time. Should be safe now with a seven point cushion


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 5, 2016)

great result for Fulham and that should see them safe ,but dont put your house on it just yet.
  the mighty Seagulls come from behind to win at brum and with Burnley only managing a draw with Cardiff its getting very tight at the top,Boro winning didnt help ,but last game of the season will sort them out.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2016)

The poacher said:



			great result for Fulham and that should see them safe ,but dont put your house on it just yet.
  the mighty Seagulls come from behind to win at brum and with Burnley only managing a draw with Cardiff its getting very tight at the top,Boro winning didnt help ,but last game of the season will sort them out.
		
Click to expand...

Chase me big boy. You won't be getting anything from the last match apart from a box of Kleenex to dry your tears.


----------



## john0 (Apr 5, 2016)

Be nothing left to play for by then anyway hobbit as promotion will already be sealed before Brighton game.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Chase me big boy. You won't be getting anything from the last match apart from a box of Kleenex to dry your tears.
		
Click to expand...

gonna be a nail biter .could well be for an automatic spot.

to be honest it would be a shame if the top three dont all go up.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2016)

The poacher said:



			gonna be a nail biter .could well be for an automatic spot.

to be honest it would be a shame if the top three dont all go up.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but Sheffield Wednesday have found good form in front of goal. Gonna be a nail biting few weeks.


----------



## Old Colner (Apr 5, 2016)

We were poor tonight infrint of a Cardiff side that came for a draw, a little devoid of ideas, no plan b really, just kept putting balls in for Gray & Vokes who won very little all the game against their big centre halfs.

Have really put the pressure on ourselves for a win on Saturday against dirty Leeds.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2016)

We actually played well today. New system, no wingers, two full backs pushed forward, and just two at the back.  Worked though as Forest were dire.

We could be making a late challenge for 11th place.:thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 6, 2016)

richart said:



			We actually played well today. New system, no wingers, two full backs pushed forward, and just two at the back.  Worked though as Forest were dire.

We could be making a late challenge for 11th place.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


   11th place ? your lot would get vertigo being that high in the league :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2016)

Another win and ten points clear of the drop zone. Cautiously optimistic not even Fulham can screw it up from there. Sad to see Bolton go down and hope they put their problems behind them and find some stability and form next year. Too big a club to languishing that far down


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 9, 2016)

We were 10 points from safety 4 games ago. In those 4 games we've picked up 10 points and we're still 8 points from safety. Been a bit unfortunate that three or four other teams down there have also been picking up points. On our current run of form I would've expected the gap to be down to only 4 or 5 points.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another win and ten points clear of the drop zone. Cautiously optimistic not even Fulham can screw it up from there. Sad to see Bolton go down and hope they put their problems behind them and find some stability and form next year. Too big a club to languishing that far down
		
Click to expand...


Can't agree about Bolton.

To me they massively overachieved thanks to Big Sam. Unfortunately they did not seem, as a club, to appreciate how much of their relative success was attributable to him and thought it would always be like that.

They have now been in the Championship for four years but continued to act and spend as if they were still in the Premier League.


----------



## rickg (Apr 9, 2016)

Very frustrating conceding a 93rd minute equaliser against high flying Hull.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 9, 2016)

rickg said:



			Very frustrating conceding a 93rd minute equaliser against high flying Hull.
		
Click to expand...

Boro are not impressed!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2016)

Where's richart when you need him??

Biscuitmen 0 Bluenoses 2

6 points again this season, getting to be a habit.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Where's richart when you need him??

Biscuitmen 0 Bluenoses 2

6 points again this season, getting to be a habit.
		
Click to expand...

 You deserved it, we were rubbish. Your fans did seem more interested in Villa's result though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			You deserved it, we were rubbish. Your fans did seem more interested in Villa's result though.

Click to expand...

Sadly true, possibly because our own season is almost certainly dead but also many of our fans have had to put up with years of their supporters "giving it large" about the Villa and their history.

Seven league titles but six were before World War I and also seven FA Cups but the last one was 1957.

No wonder their current plight is curiously satisfying.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Sadly true, possibly because our own season is almost certainly dead but also many of our fans have had to put up with years of their supporters "giving it large" about the Villa and their history.

Seven league titles but six were before World War I and also seven FA Cups but the last one was 1957.

No wonder their current plight is curiously satisfying.
		
Click to expand...

 To be honest the repetitive foul chant was pathetic, and embarrassing. I would spend my energy getting behind my own team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Where's richart when you need him??

Biscuitmen 0 Bluenoses 2

6 points again this season, getting to be a habit.
		
Click to expand...

Even lowly Fulham were unbeaten against them. Easy side


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			To be honest the repetitive foul chant was pathetic, and embarrassing. I would spend my energy getting behind my own team.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that was not true of many of your fellow Reading supporters at St Andrews on the first day of the season. Not unless you consider constant chants about the home support being "f**** s***", paying our benefits, dirty northern b******* etc; as supporting one's own team.

I agree about the particular song you mention but I am afraid it seems to be symptomatic of many so called groups of supporters.

A negative attitude rather than positive support.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Sadly that was not true of many of your fellow Reading supporters at St Andrews on the first day of the season. Not unless you consider constant chants about the home support being "f**** s***", paying our benefits, dirty northern b******* etc; as supporting one's own team.

I agree about the particular song you mention but I am afraid it seems to be symptomatic of many so called groups of supporters.

A negative attitude rather than positive support.
		
Click to expand...

 At least it was aimed at the team we were playing, and your fans had the opportunity to return in kind.:thup: Don't see the point in chanting about a team you are not playing, and not even in the same league.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			At least it was aimed at the team we were playing, and your fans had the opportunity to return in kind.:thup: Don't see the point in chanting about a team you are not playing, and not even in the same league.
		
Click to expand...

Something I have said many times as anything aimed at another team, whether they are that day's opposition or not, is both boring and pointless.

But then Reading do not have a rivalry as close as this to compare.

Two teams who have shared the same city for over 140 years. Like Celtic and Rangers without the religious connotations.


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Something I have said many times as anything aimed at another team, whether they are that day's opposition or not, is both boring and pointless.

But then Reading do not have a rivalry as close as this to compare.

Two teams who have shared the same city for over 140 years. Like Celtic and Rangers without the religious connotations.
		
Click to expand...

 We are not keen on Oxford, especially when Maxwell wanted to merge the two clubs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			We are not keen on Oxford, especially when Maxwell wanted to merge the two clubs.

Click to expand...

Swindon geographically? Though how often you play them?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2016)

richart said:



			We are not keen on Oxford, especially when Maxwell wanted to merge the two clubs.

Click to expand...

Aaah! 

The "Home Counties Derby!" such a nice class of hooligan


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Aaah! 

The "Home Counties Derby!" such a nice class of hooligan

Click to expand...

All the tattoos are spelt properly and with punctuation


----------



## richart (Apr 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Swindon geographically? Though how often you play them?
		
Click to expand...

Hardly ever which is why the hostility has died down over the years.

West Ham are the team we seem to hate the most at the moment, though any club managed by Colin is up there.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2016)

Seriously I don't believe folks not from the area have any understanding of the depth of rivalry between the two clubs and their supporters. Hatred is certainly not too strong a word.

I have avoided the games between the two for years and avoid football conversation with anyone I might think is from "the dark side". Safer that way.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2016)

decent first half for Brighton


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 11, 2016)

What a season for Bradford, started pretty meh and just grown from strength to strength and now pushing for 2nd in the hope that Burton continue to chuck points away. 5 games to go and all to play for.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

The poacher said:



			decent first half for Brighton
		
Click to expand...

Need the win though to keep the pressure up


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Need the win though to keep the pressure up
		
Click to expand...

noted and duly supplied ,but not without a few scares.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

The poacher said:



			noted and duly supplied ,but not without a few scares.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking result. If only Reading could do something tomorrow... Shame Fulham will poop on the parade (in my dreams, we are usually dire away) come Saturday


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 11, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cracking result. If only Reading could do something tomorrow... Shame Fulham will poop on the parade (in my dreams, we are usually dire away) come Saturday
		
Click to expand...

i think Fulham are safe now Martin ,so you can let us have the points as they will mean more to us than a team just seeing out the rest of the season .


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 11, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i think Fulham are safe now Martin ,so you can let us have the points as they will mean more to us than a team just seeing out the rest of the season .
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Reading will feel similarly tomorrow night


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i think Fulham are safe now Martin ,so you can let us have the points as they will mean more to us than a team just seeing out the rest of the season .
		
Click to expand...

Given our away form I'm sure we'll oblige.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Hopefully Reading will feel similarly tomorrow night
		
Click to expand...

 We had 71 % possession again Brum, and never looked like scoring. Will be the easiest three points you will get all season Brian.


----------



## john0 (Apr 12, 2016)

richart said:



			We had 71 % possession again Brum, and never looked like scoring. Will be the easiest three points you will get all season Brian.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're right!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

john0 said:



			Hope you're right!
		
Click to expand...

Nice badge John0!!


----------



## john0 (Apr 12, 2016)

Get in there, what a great late goal


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

C'mon Boro!! 2-1 thanks to a winning goal in the 95th minute!


----------



## john0 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hope richart enjoyed it as much as us hobbit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

Scrappy don't beging to describe it but I guess you'll take it any way you can right now. Good win


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

john0 said:



			Hope richart enjoyed it as much as us hobbit
		
Click to expand...

I'll buy him a beer for his birthday.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scrappy don't beging to describe it but I guess you'll take it any way you can right now. Good win
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call 23 shots, 11 on target and 13 corners to 4 scrappy.


----------



## john0 (Apr 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scrappy don't beging to describe it but I guess you'll take it any way you can right now. Good win
		
Click to expand...

3 pints is 3 points homer, doesn't matter how it comes at this stage of the season


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I wouldn't call 23 shots, 11 on target and 13 corners to 4 scrappy.
		
Click to expand...

Was talking about the goal. Could have gone anywhere in that scramble


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 13, 2016)

last game of the season guys .just wait.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			last game of the season guys .just wait.
		
Click to expand...

Already a sellout. Tickets bought and hotel booked... if you watch out for me, I'll be the one in the Boro shirt.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 13, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Already a sellout. Tickets bought and hotel booked... if you watch out for me, I'll be the one in the Boro shirt.
		
Click to expand...


i will be looking for you ,i take it your avatar is a true life picture.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i will be looking for you ,i take it your avatar is a true life picture.

Click to expand...

I have blue eyes, not brown. Otherwise that is me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2016)

Gillingham smashed my acca last night  for 1200 quid :angry:


----------



## richart (Apr 13, 2016)

john0 said:



			Hope richart enjoyed it as much as us hobbit
		
Click to expand...

 I told you it would be an easy three points. I am still in shock that Cox scored his first goal of the season in April.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 15, 2016)

Fulham  are being well and truly put to the sword tonight ,3-0 and Brighton back up to 2nd place ,points on the board people . lets see if Burnley and Boro can sort themselves a win


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Fulham  are being well and truly put to the sword tonight ,3-0 and Brighton back up to 2nd place ,points on the board people . lets see if Burnley and Boro can sort themselves a win
		
Click to expand...

Told you we'd be generous


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 15, 2016)

The poacher said:



			Fulham  are being well and truly put to the sword tonight ,3-0 and Brighton back up to 2nd place ,points on the board people . lets see if Burnley and Boro can sort themselves a win
		
Click to expand...

So pleased for you. Hope Boro don't slip up on the Bolton banana skin tomorrow.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Told you we'd be generous
		
Click to expand...


how much more generous can you be homey its 5-0 now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

The poacher said:



			how much more generous can you be homey its 5-0 now
		
Click to expand...

Shall we say Â£5 a goal. I'll take a cheque


----------



## john0 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			So pleased for you. Hope Boro don't slip up on the Bolton banana skin tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Bottom of the league and no win in 9 - pretty much guarantee a Bolton win!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 15, 2016)

john0 said:



			Bottom of the league and no win in 9 - pretty much guarantee a Bolton win!
		
Click to expand...

  look at tonights rugby league results ,Huddersfield [bottom ] beat Warrington  [top club] 
 hopefully an omen .


----------



## john0 (Apr 16, 2016)

COME ON BORO!!! Jordan Rhodes well worth the Â£9m


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 16, 2016)

john0 said:



			COME ON BORO!!! Jordan Rhodes well worth the Â£9m 

Click to expand...

  you can go and change your underwear now Johno ,that was pushing it close.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2016)

john0 said:



			COME ON BORO!!! Jordan Rhodes well worth the Â£9m 

Click to expand...

And relax 2,3,4...


----------



## john0 (Apr 16, 2016)

The poacher said:



			you can go and change your underwear now Johno ,that was pushing it close.
		
Click to expand...

Was never in doubt, standard injury time winner. We all knew it was coming


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 16, 2016)

tuesday night is gonna be huge ,not sure what the best result for Brighton would be ,providing we win of course.


----------



## john0 (Apr 16, 2016)

The poacher said:



			tuesday night is gonna be huge ,not sure what the best result for Brighton would be ,providing we win of course.
		
Click to expand...

My money is on an injury time winner on Tuesday.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 16, 2016)

john0 said:



			My money is on an injury time winner on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

yeh but which way? Burnley got a draw from us in injury time.


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2016)

Shock horror!
Woking win away at 2nd place Forest Green!
How the hell did that happen?
Woking jump above Aldershot & have a game in hand!


----------



## rickg (Apr 16, 2016)

Great win by the Terrriers away at Blackburn (first since 1986)


----------



## rickg (Apr 16, 2016)

john0 said:



			COME ON BORO!!! Jordan Rhodes well worth the Â£9m 

Click to expand...

You're welcome! Just wish we could have held on to him...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2016)

Played with Boro fan. He was playing great until he looked at the phone and saw the result. Never played a decent shot after that


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

so whats it going to be tonight?are Burnley able to put it up the Boro ,or will Boro keep the winning run intact?
  can the mighty Seagulls keep the pressure on and put QPR to the sword like they did Fulham .talking of whom ,a point makes them safe from relegation .
 i will be keeping a close eye on the tv tonight to keep in touch.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2016)

The poacher said:



			so whats it going to be tonight?are Burnley able to put it up the Boro ,or will Boro keep the winning run intact?
  can the mighty Seagulls keep the pressure on and put QPR to the sword like they did Fulham .talking of whom ,a point makes them safe from relegation .
 i will be keeping a close eye on the tv tonight to keep in touch.
		
Click to expand...

Boro 2-0 down in the first 15 mins, and lose 4-0. Brighton 0-0 with QPR.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Boro 2-0 down in the first 15 mins, and lose 4-0. Brighton 0-0 with QPR.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the result but not the score, be a tight game methinks. 
Should be a straight forward 3 points for us tonight which will go a long way to securing that 6th place spot, it's a funny league though with coupon spoiling results every week.


----------



## john0 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Boro 2-0 down in the first 15 mins, and lose 4-0. Brighton 0-0 with QPR.
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately wrong so far


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

john0 said:



			Fortunately wrong so far
		
Click to expand...


yep ,a great free kick puts the Albion 1 up.  get in .


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh what a goal . 2-0


----------



## john0 (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe hobbit got results the wrong way round


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2016)

john0 said:



			Maybe hobbit got results the wrong way round
		
Click to expand...

Sssshhhh! It's a double bluff... Boro to win 7-0, but if anyone asks, you ain't seen me.


----------



## john0 (Apr 19, 2016)

Get in there


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

and that is 3-0


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

The poacher said:



			and that is 3-0
		
Click to expand...

and number four is on the door.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

and Burnley get one back.


----------



## john0 (Apr 19, 2016)

You Brighton fans must be sick of these late goals. 

Still a point isn't too bad, still 2 points clear and our destiny is in our own hands


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

john0 said:



			You Brighton fans must be sick of these late goals. 

Still a point isn't too bad, still 2 points clear and our destiny is in our own hands
		
Click to expand...

they did the same to us.


----------



## john0 (Apr 19, 2016)

The poacher said:



			they did the same to us.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they will get what they deserve and get beaten in playoffs by sheff wed. Can't stand Sean Dyche, would make my year for him to fail.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2016)

john0 said:



			Hopefully they will get what they deserve and get beaten in playoffs by sheff wed. Can't stand Sean Dyche, would make my year for him to fail.
		
Click to expand...

We'll throttle them with a couple of draws.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 19, 2016)

Well I think that conceding a last minute goal away to bottom club Crewe tonight has guaranteed our relegation. While not mathematically  certain with our goal difference it is pretty much confirmed with Fleetwood and Shrewsbury only needing a point each from their remaining games to send us down. I guess I'll be watching League 2 football at the Weston Homes Community Stadium next year. I just hope that we don't lose to many of our players during the summer as we have a lot of good youngsters coming through and if we can keep hold of most of them I think we've got a good chance of bouncing straight back up.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 19, 2016)

to play 
 Brighton,  charlton  A , Derby H, Boro A
Burnley ,,Preston  A, QPR H, Charlton A
Boro,    Ipswich H, Brum A ,Brighton H

i cant see BURNLEY  DROPPING ANOTHER POINT ,
BUT AS FOR THE OTHER TWO ,ITS ALL ON THE LAST GAME.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2016)

The poacher said:



			to play 
 Brighton,  charlton  A , Derby H, Boro A
Burnley ,,Preston  A, QPR H, Charlton A
Boro,    Ipswich H, Brum A ,Brighton H

i cant see BURNLEY  DROPPING ANOTHER POINT ,
BUT AS FOR THE OTHER TWO ,ITS ALL ON THE LAST GAME.
		
Click to expand...

Burnley's derby match with Preston will be a tough game. If they win that they go on and win the championship.

I'd like to think Boro will pick up 4 more points but I'm not sure they will.

And Brighton have found their early season form at the right time. Two tough games in Derby and Boro though...


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2016)

Will the season please end. 





QPR away on saturday, can't wait.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Will the season please end. 





QPR away on saturday, can't wait.

Click to expand...

At least you had a cup run and were safe by January. Yet another lead conceded last night and with all our best players going in the summer I fear next year will be worse than this


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 23, 2016)

its all closed up now ,so who is your money on .


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not saying I'm drunk, but I am saying that the 'tics are going up, and that I've been sampling since 12. After today's display, the Chanpionship had better look out, because we're going to storm that too......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm not saying I'm drunk, but I am saying that the 'tics are going up, and that I've been sampling since 12. After today's display, the Chanpionship had better look out, because we're going to storm that too......
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Hoping we'll hold on to be able to give you. Think we're nearly there courtesy of MK Dons but not quite done yet


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 23, 2016)

So it's confirmed that I have League 2 football to look forward to next season with exciting trips to exotic locations such as Hartlepool and Carlisle. And possibly Plymouth, Bristol and Newport depending on promotion and relegation.

Personally I think it's time to restructure the lower two divisions into two regional leagues with the top two from each being promoted to the Championship and four being relegated. Have a Division 1 North and Division 1 South to cut down on travelling for clubs and more importantly fans. Would save money for the clubs as well especially for a club like Plymouth that have some massive away trips to the north of England.


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2016)

Decent performance today, and stopped the run of loses. 

Like stepping back into the 70's at Loftus Road. Beer out of a tin, horrible pies, and even had Frank McLintock on at half time. Good job we stood the whole game, as the seats were designed for midgets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So it's confirmed that I have League 2 football to look forward to next season with exciting trips to exotic locations such as Hartlepool and Carlisle. And possibly Plymouth, Bristol and Newport depending on promotion and relegation.

Personally I think it's time to restructure the lower two divisions into two regional leagues with the top two from each being promoted to the Championship and four being relegated. Have a Division 1 North and Division 1 South to cut down on travelling for clubs and more importantly fans. Would save money for the clubs as well especially for a club like Plymouth that have some massive away trips to the north of England.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the logic in terms of costs but wouldn't it get a bit "samey"?


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So it's confirmed that I have League 2 football to look forward to next season with exciting trips to exotic locations such as Hartlepool and Carlisle. And possibly Plymouth, Bristol and Newport depending on promotion and relegation.

*Personally I think it's time to restructure the lower two divisions into two regional leagues* with the top two from each being promoted to the Championship and four being relegated. Have a Division 1 North and Division 1 South to cut down on travelling for clubs and more importantly fans. Would save money for the clubs as well especially for a club like Plymouth that have some massive away trips to the north of England.
		
Click to expand...

A very sensible suggestion.
I wonder how many Plymouth fans would/could make the trip to Carlisle for instance or vice versa .................. it's just ludicrous.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 23, 2016)

Slime said:



			A very sensible suggestion.
I wonder how many Plymouth fans would/could make the trip to Carlisle for instance or vice versa .................. it's just ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...

It probably wouldn't end up being a massive to help to a club like Plymouth or Torquay who would still face long trips to places like Colchester and Southend but for the majority of clubs the travelling distances would be hugely reduced. I suppose that it would all depend on which clubs were in the bottom two divisions as to where you would draw the line that separates them. And it doesn't always work, as has been proved by Lowestoft Town who got put into the Vanarama National League North when they were promoted due to the number of clubs already in the south so they face some long trips but generally it should work OK if a bit of common sense is applied.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 23, 2016)

Slime said:



			A very sensible suggestion.
I wonder how many Plymouth fans would/could make the trip to Carlisle for instance or vice versa .................. it's just ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...



so, going by the two national leagues two up from each and four relegated ,
 what happens when the bottom four to be relegated are all from the north,or south?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

*C'mon Boro!!!*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



*C'mon Boro!!!*

Click to expand...


very fortunate equalizer


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



*C'mon Boro!!!*

Click to expand...




The poacher said:



			very fortunate equalizer
		
Click to expand...

And again!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2016)

2-2 get in !!!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

My heart can't take much more of this!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 29, 2016)

The poacher said:



			its all closed up now ,so who is your money on .
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope for a fair game and a good ref next week. Can't wish you luck, but I'll have a virtual beer with you


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Lets hope for a fair game and a good ref next week. Can't wish you luck, but I'll have a virtual beer with you
		
Click to expand...

Its been one helluva season Bri,it would be a shame if any of the top three dont go up.


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 29, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So it's confirmed that I have League 2 football to look forward to next season with exciting trips to exotic locations such as Hartlepool and Carlisle. And possibly Plymouth, Bristol and Newport depending on promotion and relegation.

Personally I think it's time to restructure the lower two divisions into two regional leagues with the top two from each being promoted to the Championship and four being relegated. Have a Division 1 North and Division 1 South to cut down on travelling for clubs and more importantly fans. Would save money for the clubs as well especially for a club like Plymouth that have some massive away trips to the north of England.
		
Click to expand...

You don't travel away do you.....can't beat a Saturday away day oop norf!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2016)

Wonder who we'll get in the playoffs, boring boring Boro would be nice &#128521;


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 30, 2016)

Hobbit said:



*C'mon Boro!!!*

Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Wonder who we'll get in the playoffs, boring boring Boro would be nice &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

I'd have put money in that a dozen games back. Looking forward to beating you 3 times in a season.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 2, 2016)

nothing like leaving it late .1-1 and now its onto the riverside for three points .


----------



## john0 (May 2, 2016)

The poacher said:



			nothing like leaving it late .1-1 and now its onto the riverside for three points .
		
Click to expand...

Late goal was irrelevant really as lose or draw you still need 3 pts next week ........that unfortunately for you you won't be getting


----------



## Tashyboy (May 2, 2016)

Congratulations to Burnley on there promotion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2016)

john0 said:



			Late goal was irrelevant really as lose or draw you still need 3 pts next week ........that unfortunately for you you won't be getting 

Click to expand...

Cracking conclusion to the season with the Boro v Brighton game next week. Worth the odd sheckle or two as well. Well done Burnley.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 6, 2016)

the nerves are jangling already in prospect of a win for the mighty Brighton tomorrow. 
 its going to be a huge match for both teams but i think that Brighton are going to nick it as the Boro will be playing against themselves as they only need a draw and that will im sure affect the way they set their stall out. Brighton know that a win and only a win will be good enough so will be taking it to them big time . 
 i can see it being an absolute bruiser of a game and possibly a red card or two being branded by the ref.  im hoping that Barton will revert to type and start chopping the legs off people and the ref giving him the signal to take an early bath . 
  whatever happens it will be bloody close and the winner will deserve it on merit as they will have earned the points over the season ,the season isnt one game long ,but the outcome of that season is one game long so lets hope for a goodun . 
 CMON YOU BLUES.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 6, 2016)

The poacher said:



			the nerves are jangling already in prospect of a win for the mighty Brighton tomorrow. 
 its going to be a huge match for both teams but i think that Brighton are going to nick it as the Boro will be playing against themselves as they only need a draw and that will im sure affect the way they set their stall out. Brighton know that a win and only a win will be good enough so will be taking it to them big time . 
 i can see it being an absolute bruiser of a game and possibly a red card or two being branded by the ref.  im hoping that Barton will revert to type and start chopping the legs off people and the ref giving him the signal to take an early bath . 
  whatever happens it will be bloody close and the winner will deserve it on merit as they will have earned the points over the season ,the season isnt one game long ,but the outcome of that season is one game long so lets hope for a goodun . 
 CMON YOU BLUES.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Barton played for Burnley!


----------



## john0 (May 6, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Thought Barton played for Burnley!
		
Click to expand...

He does. Obviously the lads head is a mess with all the fear of the playoffs


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 6, 2016)

there you go ,see its all getting nervy and im mixing up my players. 
 never mind im sure that Boro wont mind being a big fish in a little pond again next season. 
CMON YOU BLUES.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 6, 2016)

I know that I am only basing it on one game for each side but having seen them play my lot in the last few weeks but I would be backing Boro' to win.

Although Brighton beat us I did not think they were anywhere near as impressive as Boro' were last Friday.

Having said that I do hope that whoever misses out tomorrow does it in the play-offs.


----------



## Old Colner (May 6, 2016)

Should be one hell of a game tomorrow, really glad it's not us, a real play off final.
Best of luck to both teams, really don't have a preference for the winner, hope the loser makes it through the play offs, we really have been the 3 best teams by quiet a way this year.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2016)

May the best team win. :thup: 

Not over impressed with either team when we played them at home. Mind you that was in the middle of our purple patch, that lasted about six games and with hindsight kept us up.


----------



## Hobbit (May 6, 2016)

Having a great night back in the Boro. Had a few beers with the Brighton fans. Think they are as nervy as us. Been to the Boro shop to replace my Boro shirt that had obviously shrunk. Looking forward to the game tomorrow with my sons, who have also travelled back home for the game.

*&#8203;C'mon Boro!*


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Having a great night back in the Boro. Had a few beers with the Brighton fans. Think they are as nervy as us. Been to the Boro shop to replace my Boro shirt that had obviously shrunk. Looking forward to the game tomorrow with my sons, who have also travelled back home for the game.

*&#8203;C'mon Boro!*

Click to expand...

Good luck mate, hope you's win.


----------



## john0 (May 7, 2016)

This might be the last time that I ever post on this thread


----------



## john0 (May 7, 2016)

Or maybe not. 1-0


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2016)

Dale Stephens has just gone from hero to zero in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

you gotta laugh at the biased commentating in this match .


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 7, 2016)

The poacher said:



			you gotta laugh at the biased commentating in this match .
		
Click to expand...

Anything in particular?  We've only picked it up since half time, although some of the comments round the red card were laughable.


----------



## john0 (May 7, 2016)

Get in there Boro. Have tears in my eyes


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

well played Boro ,we will see you in the prem next season.


----------



## john0 (May 7, 2016)

The poacher said:



			well played Boro ,we will see you in the prem next season.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope so mate, yas certainly deserve it


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anything in particular?  We've only picked it up since half time, although some of the comments round the red card were laughable.
		
Click to expand...


it was just silly remarks really ,things that just rankled me a bit i suppose . the way they kept saying when Boro were one up that ,without actually saying it but inferring that the job was already done. ,and that they should have put Brighton away by now ,it takes two sides to make a game and it just seemed to me that all they could see was red shirts on the pitch.


      as for sending off ,they both went for a waist high ball and the Brighton lad got there first ,the Boro player kicked under his foot. not a pretty sight his leg though and it was a fifty fifty ball. it didnt help that the Brighton player had had a load of verbal to the ref about two minutes prior to the incident.
 water under the bridge now and the better side on the season has been promoted . hats off to both Boro and Burnley .:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## richart (May 7, 2016)

john0 said:



			Get in there Boro. Have tears in my eyes
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: You will not be missed on here.

Good luck in the Premiership, and on the Premiership thread.


----------



## john0 (May 7, 2016)

richart said:



			:whoo: You will not be missed on here.

Good luck in the Premiership, and on the Premiership thread.

Click to expand...

I might still call in on here from time to time to see which league reading are in 

Don't spoil things for us by mentioning the premiership thread, at least let me and hobbit enjoy it for a while.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2016)

john0 said:



			Don't spoil things for us by mentioning the premiership thread, at least let me and hobbit enjoy it for a while.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Have a small celebratory shandy on me, but don't send the bill.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2016)

Well done Boro. Would like to see Brighton rally and win the play offs. At least the pile of rubbish I support managed to sign off with a win, even though it was at the expense of relegated Bolton and from my own perspective I'm glad that season is over. I fear for Fulham if Dembele and especially McCormack go in the summer


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

john0 said:



			I might still call in on here from time to time to see which league reading are in 

Don't spoil things for us by mentioning the premiership thread, at least let me and hobbit enjoy it for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I'm we'll pop back and give you all the benefit of our undoubted experience and knowledge.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I'm we'll pop back and give you all the benefit of our undoubted experience and knowledge.
		
Click to expand...


surprised you are sober enough to write a post that is readable.


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

The poacher said:



			surprised you are sober enough to write a post that is readable.

Click to expand...

Just sat down in a bar in Edinburgh, after a loooonnng drive and a good meal. About to start my second Chardonnay.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Just sat down in a bar in Edinburgh, after a loooonnng drive and a good meal. About to start my second Chardonnay.
		
Click to expand...


enjoy your wine Brian ,well done Boro ,hopefully we can join you a little later in the month.:thup::thup::whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

The poacher said:



			enjoy your wine Brian ,well done Boro ,hopefully we can join you a little later in the month.:thup::thup::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Take out Brighton's mid season blip and you'd have walked away with that division. I sat down 5 matches back and had Burnley top, you second and Boro third. Your draw last week is the only fixture I got wrong.

Your number 7 is a very tidy player. Took Boro 35mins to realise he was picking the ball up in acres of space just in front of your back 4 and bringing it out. Once we pushed up on him, and closed the space down I didn't think you were as effective. Started playing lots of long balls out of defence. Stuani was good till about half time, and should have been replaced by Nugent.

If it had been a boxing match we would have been comfortable, but it wasn't and we never got that second goal in the first half.

If Hull find a bit of form I'd say you've got a tough final. Stop Wednesday's wingers and you'll beat them comfortably.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 7, 2016)

i think Derby will be tough ,i think we can take Wednesday ,as our full backs Bruno and Rosenior are pretty good players. 
  just going to need C H  to get our heads up for the playoffs.


----------



## richart (May 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I'm we'll pop back and give you all the benefit of our undoubted experience and knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

 I will keep your place on this thread warm for you.:thup:


----------



## upsidedown (May 7, 2016)

Well done The Boro got some very happy nieces and great nephews


----------



## john0 (May 7, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			. Stuani was good till about half time, and should have been replaced by Nugent.
		
Click to expand...

How many shandys did you have before kick off bri, didn't you notice that Nugent started the game


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 7, 2016)

I don't understand. All this talk of Boro and nothing about the mighty Oxford getting promotion to League 1? :whoo:

Bolton boys, might have to see if I can make that game next year and arrange a knock before or after. Would be good to have the southern softies doing a double over you, on the course and on the pitch ...


----------



## rickg (May 7, 2016)

Terriers completed a shocking run in with another heavy home defeat.....doesn't bode well for next season.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 7, 2016)

rickg said:



			Terriers completed a shocking run in with another heavy home defeat.....doesn't bode well for next season.
		
Click to expand...

Very heavy.......


----------



## louise_a (May 8, 2016)

Well I did say lasy year that I wouldn't post again in this thread until the Oystons had left Blackpool but as this season turned out even worse than expected I had to revisit this thread.
How the hell can a club with millions in the bank go from the Premier League to Div 2 in just 5 years? Answer when you have owners who aren't interested in football. It really is disgusting. The manager, who has put on a brave face all season, said today that Lee Clark (last seasons manager) was correct when he said its an impossible job.
Apart from the football, the owners continue to take fans to court, refuse to have dialogue with the largest fans group, instead just talk to the group of fans that they themselves chose even though the original 12 has now been reduced to just 5.
We need new owners, a new manager and new players (not their fault, they just aren't good enough) but that isn't going to happen unless something drastic happens.
The only ray of hope is that the President and 20%  shareholder is in the process of suing the Oystons but that could run from a long time before there is any outcome.
In the meantime all the fans can do is to boycott the club and keep up the regular protests.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Well I did say lasy year that I wouldn't post again in this thread until the Oystons had left Blackpool but as this season turned out even worse than expected I had to revisit this thread.
How the hell can a club with millions in the bank go from the Premier League to Div 2 in just 5 years? Answer when you have owners who aren't interested in football. It really is disgusting. The manager, who has put on a brave face all season, said today that Lee Clark (last seasons manager) was correct when he said its an impossible job.
Apart from the football, the owners continue to take fans to court, refuse to have dialogue with the largest fans group, instead just talk to the group of fans that they themselves chose even though the original 12 has now been reduced to just 5.
We need new owners, a new manager and new players (not their fault, they just aren't good enough) but that isn't going to happen unless something drastic happens.
The only ray of hope is that the President and 20%  shareholder is in the process of suing the Oystons but that could run from a long time before there is any outcome.
In the meantime all the fans can do is to boycott the club and keep up the regular protests.
		
Click to expand...

   its a shame that a club with such a great history has come to this ,you cant blame the players or the manager its the bloody owners who think that their collective turds dont stink and just have a football club as a hobby and sod the fans .


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 8, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Well I did say lasy year that I wouldn't post again in this thread until the Oystons had left Blackpool but as this season turned out even worse than expected I had to revisit this thread.
How the hell can a club with millions in the bank go from the Premier League to Div 2 in just 5 years? Answer when you have owners who aren't interested in football. It really is disgusting. The manager, who has put on a brave face all season, said today that Lee Clark (last seasons manager) was correct when he said its an impossible job.
Apart from the football, the owners continue to take fans to court, refuse to have dialogue with the largest fans group, instead just talk to the group of fans that they themselves chose even though the original 12 has now been reduced to just 5.
We need new owners, a new manager and new players (not their fault, they just aren't good enough) but that isn't going to happen unless something drastic happens.
The only ray of hope is that the President and 20%  shareholder is in the process of suing the Oystons but that could run from a long time before there is any outcome.
In the meantime all the fans can do is to boycott the club and keep up the regular protests.
		
Click to expand...

We came down from the Prem with you and have ourselves had well publicised ownership difficulties. Two years ago we avoided the drop into League 1 with an injury time equaliser. 

Since then the off-field problems have started to ease and we may (fingers crossed)see a resolution in the not too distant future.

I realise that you and your fellow Blackpool supporters may, at the moment, find it hard to believe but  things will get better.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2016)

c1973 said:



			MK Dons looking like contenders early doors.  I'm quietly confident my prediction that they'll be in the top flight very soon could be realised this season.
		
Click to expand...

Just been looking back on some of the early season predictions including mine that Colchester would be a solid mid table team this year and Blackpool would be pushing for the play offs. So it might come down to me or c1973's above as the winner of the worst prediction of the year award.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 8, 2016)

Bolton, QPR & Wolves were also tipped for promotion.

Don't think I will rely upon my fellow forumers for advice when doing my pre-season bets.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Well I did say lasy year that I wouldn't post again in this thread until the Oystons had left Blackpool but as this season turned out even worse than expected I had to revisit this thread.
How the hell can a club with millions in the bank go from the Premier League to Div 2 in just 5 years? Answer when you have owners who aren't interested in football. It really is disgusting. The manager, who has put on a brave face all season, said today that Lee Clark (last seasons manager) was correct when he said its an impossible job.
Apart from the football, the owners continue to take fans to court, refuse to have dialogue with the largest fans group, instead just talk to the group of fans that they themselves chose even though the original 12 has now been reduced to just 5.
We need new owners, a new manager and new players (not their fault, they just aren't good enough) but that isn't going to happen unless something drastic happens.
The only ray of hope is that the President and 20%  shareholder is in the process of suing the Oystons but that could run from a long time before there is any outcome.
In the meantime all the fans can do is to boycott the club and keep up the regular protests.
		
Click to expand...

So sad to see the desperate situation at Blackpool and I feel for you as fans. So hard when you have someone like the Oystons determined to self destruct the club and seemingly killing it dead. I hope you can find a solution somewhere, somehow and get back to playing at a higher level, free of any doubts and worries and with a manger that is allowed to manage (and with funds and backing) and that you, as a long suffering fan, get the club you deserve


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2016)

So everyone backed Brighton.
#Superowls


----------



## richart (May 13, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			So everyone backed Brighton.
#Superowls
		
Click to expand...

Seems Brighton were unlucky with injuries during game, but Wednesday looking good for final.

Personally hate play offs having lost three finals.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2016)

richart said:



			Seems Brighton were unlucky with injuries during game, but Wednesday looking good for final.

Personally hate play offs having lost three finals.

Click to expand...

You've got to feel for Brighton, losing out on automatic promotion to goal difference.


----------



## richart (May 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You've got to feel for Brighton, losing out on automatic promotion to goal difference.
		
Click to expand...

 We don't get on too well with Brighton, so not really feeling it Stu.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2016)

richart said:



			We don't get on too well with Brighton, so not really feeling it Stu.

Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance rich, I'm not used to second division football :whoo:


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 13, 2016)

it was a hard fought game and wednesday deserved it on the night ,but the injuries that Brighton had ,well you couldnt make it up ,not one was down to a bad tackle it was just pulled strings except for Knockeart who twisted his ankle pretty bad ,from the look of it it could well be broken . 
 come monday it will be a very unusual team that Houghton  puts out. 
 hopefully we can pull it back and maybe do them on pens .


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 14, 2016)

Just been reading about the tribute to the 96 Liverpool fans that lost their lives at Hillsborough. 96 red seats have been installed in the away end at the Hawthorns which will remain empty during tomorrow's match. Each seat will have the name of one of the fans that died. Such a great gesture.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 14, 2016)

Apologies. I meant to post the above in the And We're Off Thread but posted here by mistake. Don't want anyone thinking it was a dig at one of the two clubs.


----------



## Grogger (May 15, 2016)

Welcome back to the football league Grimsby! :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2016)

Was pleased to see Wimbledon sneak a win last night and hope they can do it. Fond memories as I use to go to Plough Lane way back in the old Southern League days and into the football league


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2016)

Squeaky bum but job done, Brighton played really well and made a cracking contest of it.
Again to all those doubters who wrote us off last week &#128069;


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Squeaky bum but job done, Brighton played really well and made a cracking contest of it.
Again to all those doubters who wrote us off last week &#62533;
		
Click to expand...

 
    if it had been a boxing match the ref would have stopped the fight well before half time .
 as it is Wednesday are going to wembley and Brighton will be looking at the rules of football to see where it says you can push a player that hard and get away with it . 
 disgraceful bit of refereeing on the Wednesday goal.anyone even stevie wonder could of seen it ,but the ref didnt . probably changed the whole game in the way wednesday played second half.


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			if it had been a boxing match the ref would have stopped the fight well before half time .
 as it is Wednesday are going to wembley and Brighton will be looking at the rules of football to see where it says you can push a player that hard and get away with it . 
 disgraceful bit of refereeing on the Wednesday goal.anyone even stevie wonder could of seen it ,but the ref didnt . probably changed the whole game in the way wednesday played second half.
		
Click to expand...

Sour grapes are over there in the discounted section mate. I could go on how you should have gone down to 10 men in the 2nd half but it's a moot point, game changed when you brought on LuaLua, you seemed to lose your drive then.
Fact is we won it in the 1st leg when we totally dominated Brighton for most of the match.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2016)

Completely bricking it, come on lads!


----------



## Hobbit (May 28, 2016)

*C'mon Boro!!

Oops... we've got the weekend off
*


----------



## Piece (May 28, 2016)

Where are the rest of the Hull fans? They got the wrong day?!

Come on the Weds, for Forestieri and Pudil!


----------



## Piece (May 28, 2016)

Piece said:



			Where are the rest of the Hull fans? They got the wrong day?!

Come on the Weds, for Forestieri and Pudil!
		
Click to expand...

Hull deserved that, purely because Sheff Weds had stage fright.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2016)

Piece said:



			Hull deserved that, purely because Sheff Weds had stage fright.
		
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2016)

Piece said:



			Hull deserved that, purely because Sheff Weds had stage fright.
		
Click to expand...

Fair assessment. Decent finish to win it. Where were the Hull fans though. So many empty seats


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2016)

Piece said:



			Where are the rest of the Hull fans?
		
Click to expand...


Plenty in Wetherspoons at lunchtime...

Perhaps they got no further...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2016)

So pleased to see AFC Wimbledon triumph at Wembley, fourteen years after the club was lost. Wimbledon Common to Wembley, what a story and hope they can keep their place next season


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So pleased to see AFC Wimbledon triumph at Wembley, fourteen years after the club was lost. Wimbledon Common to Wembley, what a story and hope they can keep their place next season[/QUOTE





Yeah, it's a lovely story.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 30, 2016)

Even funnier to see Wimbledon in the same league as MK Dons.


----------

